# Circuitos de electromedicina



## gervit (Abr 13, 2008)

Estoy buscando circuitos simples de electromedicina.
Como ser: electroestimuladores, circuitos para hacer electroanestecia o para hacer electroacupuntira y cosas asi.
Aclaro que recien estoy incursionando en estos temas por eso cualquier aporte me serviria.
Tambien se que hay aparatos que ayudan a la relajacion muscular y mental, como ser el inductor alfa o los biofeedback.
Bueno esperto que los interesados en estos temas nos podamos comunicar a traves de este foro.
Gracias.


----------



## eserock (Abr 15, 2008)

Hola yo tengo mucha información sobre estos temas, solo que he pedido en el foro un lugar especifico para estos temas pero hasta ahora no hay respuesta, podemos empezar con alguno de tu interes y lo vamos comentando en foro, pero elije tu por el que quieras empezar.
Un saludo desde Mexico


----------



## pepechip (Abr 15, 2008)

Revistas de nueva electronica

Nº 186 Tonificar los musculos
Nº 175 Iontoforesis
Nº 157 Magnetoterapia AF
Nº 181 La Tens, electromedicamento que elimina el dolor
Nº 202 La Ionoterapia

No se si habra alguna mas


----------



## eserock (Abr 15, 2008)

Hola de hecho yo diseño equipos para una compañia dedicada a la electronica aplicada a la cosmetologia y algunas cosas de electromedicina basicas.

Depiladores
Galvanicas
Gimnasia pasiva
Electroestimulacion bipolar
Corrientes Interferenciales
Tens
Electropuntura
Diatermia capacitiva 
Liftings
Luminoterapias
Detoxificacion
etc. 
 Y entro a estos foros para aceptar propuestas e ideas frescas de todos
Pongamonos de acuerdo, si quieres que previamente se de una explicacion y despues la circuiteria para comentar resultados posteriormente.


----------



## gervit (Abr 15, 2008)

Muy buena información pepechip, esa pagina esta especial, hay muchos circuitos y explicados, ya voy a ver por cual empiezo. Muchas gracias. Hiciste alguno?

Tambien estoy a tu disposicion eserock(como comente al principio mi ignorancia es grande en estos temas) estaria bueno comenzar por alguno simple. Cual sugeris? 
Podemos hacer como vos de decis, la explicacion y luego el circuito.
Saludos che.


----------



## gervit (Abr 15, 2008)

Hace unos años hice un inductor alfa o monitor cerebral alfa o biofeedback, creo que tiene todos esos nombres.
Pero no me anduvo, lo habia sacado de una revista y consistia basicamente de un oscilador con 2n2646 que cambiaba su frecuencia segun la resistencia de la piel.
En cuanto pueda pongo a disposicion el circuito para que lo examinen.
Saludos.


----------



## eserock (Abr 15, 2008)

Antes que nada debes saber que la electronica no es tan compleja para la construcción de estos equipos, los  hay muy sencillos  hasta los muy complejos y vistosos, loa mas  complicado son dos cosas que el equipo que armaste no cause ningún tipo de daño a la persona que recibe  tratamiento aun en las condiciones mas extremas recuerda que  es electricidad aplicada al ser humano, segundo  lo mas complicado de  todos los aparatos de aplicacion biomedica  es el asunto de los electrodos si haces un estimulador muscular tendrás que resolver el problema de como  hacer pasar la corriente por la piel sin que esto cause ninguna molestia los electrodos y transductores de aplicacion son lo que es mas laborioso en el momento de diseñar o armar los equipos. 
Mañana te escribo la primera información  de aplicacion de corriente directa ( llamada comúnmente galvánica o ionización)
saludos


----------



## pepechip (Abr 16, 2008)

Yo estube trabajando una temporada  para una empresa de equipos de electromedicina fabricandole los equipos. Me engañaron al contratarme, yo entre ahy para diseñarle algunos equipos, pero lo unico que hacia era montajes.

Como dice Eserock la mayoria de los montajes son muy simples. Los equipos que fabricabamos se vendian bastante caros, el secreto de su comercializacion estaba en meterlos dentro de unos muebles bastanten grandes y con muy buena presentacion, con el frontal muy bien rotulado, todos los equipos disponian de un temporizador digital el cual desconectaba el equipo y avisaba acusticamente.


----------



## eserock (Abr 16, 2008)

Eso que dice pepe es muy cierto, hay mucho engaño  en esta area, pero es por gente poco profesional o personas que no tienen ni los mas minimos de conocimientos de electricidad, buscan  o pagan por  el diseño de un  gabinete muy bonito y copian  el diseño  de algun otro equipo ya existente y son equipos  extremadamente costosos, porque  ahora en la modernidad se agrega un microcontrolador que controle el encendido, que mande algun mensaje en display, o genere  algun sonido pero los principios basicos de operacion siguen siendo lo mismo.
Ejemplo si  a un equipo le ponen un timer, se procura que el diseño sea  estandar para poderlo usar en 10 equipos diferentes y que esto facilite el montaje.
Pero realmente el costo de estos aparatos esta en los electrodos te vuelvo a repetir, si vas a aplicar la corriente directamente en la piel con electrodos metalicos estos en su mayoria tienen que ser de acero de calidad quirurgica para evitar que este reaccione quimicamente con los productos aplicados.


----------



## pepechip (Abr 16, 2008)

trabajando en la empresa de electromedicina, monte una sociedad con 2 personas mas para desarrollar equipos y comercializarlos, pero despues de realizar el primer equipo y no poder venderlo, desistimos de continuar con la empresa.

Para poder comercializar los equipos hay que contar con un buen comercial que pueda introducirlos.

Cuando yo estube trabajando en la electromedicina, se hacia todo a base de puertas logicas.
El timer lo desmontabamos de un radio-reloj despertador y lo acoplabamos al equipo. Hoy en dia con el huso de los microcontroladores resulta todo bastante mas facil.

El diseño de cualquier equipo es facil, lo  complejo esta en que algun medico indique los parametros y a que niveles de tension tiene trabajar un equipo determinado.

saludos


----------



## eserock (Abr 16, 2008)

Tienes razon pepe yo ocasionalmente vendo algun equipo propio, pero como  dices hay que tener  imagen comercial para  hacer esto, yo para diseñar solo me dicen que tiene que hacer el equipo, y yo hago las pruebas y determino los parametros de aplicacion afortunadamente  tengo un poco de entendimiento de anatomia  y fisiologia,  de no ser por eso no tendria oportunidad en esta area. Cuando yo inicie en esto lo que se hablaba de microcontroladores era como un sueño era de adaptar todo relojes digitales  alarmas de carro resistencias para calentar agua etc. y probar con uno mismo los efectos de la corriente sobre el cuerpo, te llevas cada sorpresa de descargas electricas pero lo importantes es superar cada una de las etapas en el diseño.

En el siguiente mensaje  empiezo por explicarles la Ionizacion


----------



## eserock (Abr 16, 2008)

Primera parte
La corriente galvánica es una corriente continua, de valor constante, en el tiempo útil  de una tensión (que depende de la aplicación) y de una corriente de hasta 20 mA (Miliamperes este es lo máximo que puede circular a través de la piel, mas corriente genera quemaduras electroquímicas muy difíciles de tratar en la piel, dejan como secuela una mancha color café claro).
Desde el punto de vista de su utilización en Medicina podemos considerar a la corriente como constituida por tres intervalos:
a) Tiempo de establecimiento: Es el tiempo que tarda la corriente en establecer su valor máximo. La corriente empieza a circular y su valor va aumentando poco a poco.
b) Régimen permanente: En este intervalo de tiempo, la corriente ha alcanzado su valor máximo y permanece constante.
c) Tiempo de caída: Es el tiempo que demora la corriente en alcanzar su valor de 0 Volts, desde el momento en que se decidió terminar con la aplicación.
Los intervalos a y c pueden ser sumamente cortos, mientras que en b, el tiempo puede estar comprendido entre 15 y 30 minutos. Es el terapeuta el que define la duración de estos tiempos.
Un equipote estas características es una fuente de tensión. Con algunas modificaciones, la  cuestión de filtraje es muy importante  el rizo debe ser lo menor  que sea posible  lógicamente  a menor cantidad de rizo mayor  es el costo de la fuente recuerda que  esta será aplicada a un organismo vivo y en el caso de los humanos, rizos de 50 o 60 hertz(rectificadores de media onda) y hasta 100 y 120 hertz (en el caso de onda completa) provocan estimulación muscular y nerviosa lo que no es deseable para la ionización


Este es el diagrama  mas sencillo para la ionizacion.
Si ahora  agregas un condensador para filtrar el rizo mas un rectificador de onda completa  y agregas una resistencia limitadora de corriente mas una resistencia variable te queda un circuito como el siguiente. Recuerda que  la carga en este caso es organica por eso se debe limitar el paso de corriente, el resistor variable permite modificar la tension aplicada a la carga.

Y la señal ahora te quedaría de la siguiente forma

Recuerda  la linealidad del circuito es muy importante ya que se aplica por tiempos prolongados de 15 a 30 minutos.


----------



## eserock (Abr 16, 2008)

aqui estan las imagenes


----------



## gervit (Abr 16, 2008)

Buenisimo che, muchisimas gracias espero ansioso la segunda parte.


----------



## eserock (Abr 17, 2008)

segunda parte


Efectos fisicoquímicos y Fisiológicos
La corriente galvánica produce una cantidad de fenómenos fisicoquímicos que son el origen de sus efectos fisiológicos y la base de las aplicaciones clínicas.
Los fenómenos más interesantes que produce la corriente galvánica son los electroquímicos.
Hay sustancias, llamadas electrolitos, que disueltas en el agua, aumentan la conductibilidad eléctrica de la misma debido a la formación de iones, es decir átomos que han ganado o perdido electrones con lo cual quedan cargados en forma negativa o positiva de acuerdo al caso.
Esto no ocurre con todas las moléculas disueltas sino que depende del tipo de electrolito usado.
Al introducir en esa solución dos conductores con corriente continua, los iones, que ya existían dentro de ella, comienzan a moverse hacia los electrodos. Los iones que tienen exceso de electrones (aniones) migrarán hacia el electrodo positivo (Ánodo) y los que tienen carga positiva (cationes) lo harán hacia el electrodo negativo (Cátodo)..
Ej.
Si se disuelve en agua una cantidad de Cloruro de Sodio (ClNa) (Sal) se disocia en iones Cl- y iones Na+. El ión Cl- es un átomo de cloro con un electrón de más, mientras que el ión de sodio Na+ es un átomo que ha perdido ese electrón.
Cuando circula corriente el Na+ es atraído por el polo negativo. Cuando llega a ese polo, toma el electrón faltante para recomponer su estructura atómica formando sosa con desprendimiento de hidrógeno y reacción alcalina.
Por otra parte el Cl- es atraído por el polo positivo al cual le cede el electrón de más, formando ácido clorhídrico con desprendimiento de oxígeno y reacción ácida.
Por consiguiente, se observa que en cada polo se producen reacciones químicas diferentes, además este proceso es continuo por lo que al estar entregando electrones en un polo y recibiéndolos en el otro produce una circulación de corriente en forma constante por el circuito externo.
Como el cuerpo humano se puede considerar como una solución electrolítica contenida en un recipiente cerrado, en forma de infinidad de células microscópicas de paredes permeables, estos fenómenos fisicoquímicos también se producen en parte.
Al paso de la corriente, hay migración de iones del contenido celular, saliendo unos y entrando otros, de manera que en conjunto las modificaciones químicas no son perceptibles. Solo se pondrán de manifiesto en las zonas de entrada y salida de la corriente, a nivel de los polos, en donde se producen una serie de fenómenos que reciben el nombre de fenómenos polares.
Efectos fisiológicos
Efectos polares e interpolares
Los efectos polares de la corriente galvánica consisten principalmente en reacciones que se producen por llegada y acumulación de iones en estos sitios.
A nivel del electrodo positivo que es donde van los aniones cuyo ejemplo es el ión cloro, se producen ácidos con liberación de oxígeno. La reacción a nivel de este electrodo es ácida y se presenta siempre pero, si el electrodo es grande y esponjoso, dicha reacción es poco intensa y solo provoca irritación local.
Además hay un rechazo de los iones positivos, que desde este electrodo se introducen en el interior del organismo, fenómeno que se conoce con el nombre de electroforesis.
Hay efectos secundarios del tipo sedante y vasoconstrictor
A nivel del electrodo negativo, a donde van el Na+ y otros cationes similares, se forman álcalis al reaccionar con el agua, apareciendo una reacción alcalina, ligera si los electrodos son grandes, y muy intensa con electrodos pequeños. Se libera hidrógeno y se produce un rechazo de los iones negativos hacia el interior del organismo, fenómeno que se conoce con el nombre de iontoforesis.
La reacción local que produce es la vasodilatación y excitación nerviosa.

Además de estos fenómenos que se producen en los puntos de aplicación de los electrodos, la corriente galvánica produce una serie de efectos a lo largo de la zona del organismo por donde pasa.
Estos efectos se denominan interpolares y son comunes a todas las aplicaciones de la corriente galvánica.
Producen una acción estimulante con hiperemia de la zona atravesada, aún varias horas después de que la corriente ha cesado.
Al retirar los electrodos se observa un enrojecimiento de la zona cutánea donde estaban aplicados.. Esta acción hiperémica se extiende a toda la zona tratada, mejorando su circulación, reabsorbiendo edemas, bajando la presión arterial ligeramente y regularizándose el pulso.
Como consecuencia de estos fenómenos se produce un estímulo trófico, favorecido por los fenómenos de intercambio iónico a nivel celular, con aumento de los metabolismos locales.


----------



## gervit (Abr 18, 2008)

Primero que nada mucisimas gracias, por su puesto que me es util. 
Hasta ahora se entiende bastante bien, muy didactico, salvo algunas cosas de electroquimica y medicina que me voy a tener que poner al tanto.
Paso a las preguntas y/o dudas:
1- por lo que veo es simplemente una fuente de alimentacion y cuanto mas filtrada este mejor, es asi?
2- como se calcula el valor de las r, del c y del pot.?
3-tendras mas información sobre su aplicacion y utilizacion para alguien que no sabe medicina (si es posible esto)?
4-los electrodos se pueden hacer en forma casera o mejor conseguirlos ya hehcos?

Estoy dispuesto a probar, primero con migo mismo y luego me gustaria poder ayudar a la gente cercana.

Nuevamente muchas gracias
Saludos.


----------



## eserock (Abr 18, 2008)

Veo que estas haciendo la tarea eso me da gusto.
* si efectivamente es una  fuente de alimentacion pero con limitador de corriente en este caso es muy sencillo (un  simple potenciometro),  lo que quiero que descubras por ti mismo es de que voltaje debe ser.
* Por otra parte para calcular los valores considera lo siguiente la piel seca tiene un promedio de 5 kOhms aunque esto puede  variar de persona  a persona, presentando algunas valores de cientos de ohms, lo mas importante es que  la corriente minima que debe circular para lograr algun efecto  es de 5 Microamperes y la maxima es de 20 miliamperes por ley de ohm puedes calcular el maximo y minimo de resistencia que necesitas asi como los voltajes que debes aplicar en muchos casos se termina realizando una fuente  que varie voltaje y corriente, es muy importante que todos estos apratos deben tener un medidor de voltaje y de corriente.
* Tercero como te veo bien decidido y con muchas ganas de aprender los electrodos los puedes hacer tu mismo, y las sustancias a utilizar puedes usara algunas basicas que te indico en la siguiente parte que son  aplicaciones,  contraindicaciones y finalmente  hablamos de los electrodos de aplicacion.


----------



## gervit (Abr 19, 2008)

Si tengo una tension de 100v y lo cargo con una r de 5k (resistencia del cuerpo) me da justo 20mA, que es la I max. 
Con esa misma tension y una r de 100Mega puedo tener una I de 5 Microamp. es decir que se podria poner un pot. de 200Mega. (que no se si existen en el mercado)

La tension de 100v la legi por que la vi en el circuito pero no se si esta bien.
Ya que se puede variar, como dice usted, ¿Cual seria ese margen de variacion?

Los calculos con una tension de 80v. me dan lo siguiente:
directamente sobre el cuerpo, circularia una I de 16mA.
y para limitar a 5microamp. tendria que poner una r de 16Mega

¿Estan bien hechos los calculos?
Por favor corrijame sino es asi.


----------



## pepechip (Abr 19, 2008)

yo no sere el que me conecte a dicho circuito, nada mas pensarlo me pongo a sudar, y cuanto mas sudo mas me frio.

Lo correcto seria hacer una fuente de alimentacion variable, con limitador de intensidad, o mejor aun  una fuente variable en intensidad.


----------



## eserock (Abr 19, 2008)

Exacto llegaron al problema del asunto,una fuente de esas caracteristicas es dificil de determinar alguna solucion debe existir para cambiar la resistencia  de la piel y es la que señalaba en el apunte, existen sustancias que al ser aplicadas en la piel rompen esta resistencia y llega hasta  el vallor de algunos cientos de Ohms.
ejemplo si disuelvo sal en agua obtendre un electrolito que disminuye  la resistencia de la piel y entonces la  corriente fluye facilmente con lo que se puede reducir el nivel del voltaje en mucho  asi pepe ya no sudaria  de pensar en una fuente tan grande, y el riesgo de una  descarga electrica, las  ionizaciones modernas solo reuieren un maximo de entre 15 y 20 volts de corriente directa, realiza los calculos ahora con estos nuevos valores y te daras cuenta de ello.

  Ademas se utilizan sustancias quimicas con cierta carga  electrica(refiriendome a la valencia del compuesto) para  que o sean atraidas  hacie el polo positivo o negativo (algunos medicamentos funcionan bajo estas condiciones sobre todo los de medicina deportiva) te daras cuenta que el problema del circuito es  la cuestion minima hay que  saber quimica, fisiologia y combinarla con la electronica, es un mundo  extenso  que produce muchas satisfacciones cuando  obtienes  resultados cientificamente  probados, te digo esto porque asi como hay gente que busca  las causas verdaderas del funcionamiento, hay otras que  son charlatanes y lucran con ello.
mañana te envio las aplicaciones de esto saludos por cierto gracias por el usted pero creo que en los foros no hay edad y si mucho interes por el conociemiento


----------



## gervit (Abr 20, 2008)

... yo tampoco me voy a conectar aun a semejante circuito. Vamos a bajar las tensiones primero, je je.
Lo de "usted" me sale por respeto no mas y no por la edad.

Saludos.


----------



## eserock (Abr 21, 2008)

cuarta parte


Aplicaciones

Galvanoterapia o galvanización

Los aparatos utilizados en esta aplicación son generadores de corriente continua (que incluyen normalmente otros tipos de corrientes) que tienen la posibilidad de variar la intensidad mediante el uso de un potenciómetro (Resistor variable) y conocer su valor leyéndolo en un instrumento calibrado, con la posibilidad de invertir la polaridad de los electrodos mediante el uso de una llave inversora (Es decir al accionar esta llave, el electrodo que era positivo se convierte en negativo y viceversa). Esto evita tener que cambiar de lugar los electrodos en el caso de querer cambiar la polaridad de los mismos.

Los conductores que vinculan al generador con los electrodos son de cobre forrado en su parte externa de manera de aislarlo y flexible.

Los electrodos son de metal y de tamaño diverso de acuerdo a la región a tratar. No deben aplicarse directamente sobre la piel ya que sino provocan fenómenos polares muy intensos.

Entre el electrodo y la piel debe colocarse una almohadilla gruesa de algodón, de tamaño mayor que el electrodo, humedecida de manera conveniente. Antes se recomendaba colocar sal común (Cloruro de sodio) al agua del algodón para aumentar la conductividad, pero en los aparatos modernos no es necesario

Otra forma de aplicar la corriente es colocar el electrodo dentro de una cubeta llena de agua a manera de electrodo, donde se introduce el miembro o extremidad objeto del tratamiento.

Hay que destacar que cualquier equipo de electroterapia tiene que tener su toma a tierra conectada y que el terapeuta debe contratar a un electricista matriculado para la conexión de esta toma de tierra. Cosa que muchos no hacen, en general por desconocimiento.

Para evitar que la parte metálica del electrodo tome contacto con la piel, se separa el mismo con una lámina de plástico perforado o más simple con una tabla de madera perforada.

En algunos casos se utiliza una bañera, de manera que es el paciente el que se sumerge en forma total

Metodología.

Antes de comenzar cualquier tratamiento hay que seguir las siguientes reglas

1º) Asegurarse que el aparato funciona bien y que tiene su toma a tierra conectada.

2º) Comenzar con la corriente mínima, aumentándola de manera gradual de manera que el paciente esté cómodo y que no le provoque dolor.

3º) Si la piel es muy grasienta debe limpiarse con jabón o alcohol.

4º) Los electrodos se eligen de acuerdo a la zona de tratamiento.

5º) Colocar siempre una capa de algodón humedecido más grande entre la piel y el electrodo.

6º) Los electrodos deben quedar apoyados firmemente a la zona de tratamiento ya que un apoyo desigual podría provocar corrientes puntuales con sensación de dolor.

Esa sujeción podría ser hecha con bandas de velcro, goma o bolsitas de arena.

7º) Los electrodos se colocan en las zonas corporales más convenientes para que la circulación de corriente entre ellos atraviese la región que debe ser tratada.

En general hay dos métodos de galvanización:

Longitudinal:

Los electrodos están situados en la región proximal y distal de un miembro y la corriente lo recorre en sentido longitudinal

Transversal

Los electrodos se sitúan paralelos, abarcando entre ellos al sector que se desea tratar (Ej. Articulación, muñeca, codo, rodilla, etc.).

El electrodo proximal se conecta al polo positivo y se sitúa en la región de la nuca o interescapular para el tratamiento de los miembros superiores y en la región lumbosacra o suprapúbica para el tratamiento de los miembros inferiores.

Ha de tenerse en cuenta la polaridad indicada en el electro estimulador en modo normal y que la llave de inversión de polaridad no esté accionada.

Como se dijo anteriormente la intensidad debe ajustarse en forma gradual. Si produce sensación de quemadura es que la corriente es demasiado elevada y debe disminuirse de inmediato a fin de evitar lesiones irreversibles.

Terminada la sesión debe disminuirse la corriente en forma paulatina y luego se desconecta el aparato.

Dosificación

La intensidad a aplicar depende de la superficie del electrodo. A mayor superficie corresponde mayor intensidad. En general se usa 1 mA/cm2 de electrodo

Esta intensidad debe ser siempre bien tolerada, disminuyéndola en caso contrario, de acuerdo a cada caso en particular.

Los tiempos de aplicación de la corriente pueden llegar a media hora, pero nunca deben ser menores a 15 minutos, ya que tiempos cortos son ineficaces.

El número de sesiones puede ser de uno o dos por día o una por día en forma alternada hasta completar una serie de 10 o 20 sesiones.

Si se emplean electrodos líquidos pueden utilizarse intensidades mayores porque la superficie de contacto es mayor.

Indicaciones

Las indicaciones terapéuticas de la corriente galvánica en esta forma de aplicación pueden resumirse como:

        · Las que tienen como base su acción hiperemiante y trófica.

        · Las que se basan en su acción analgésica

        · Las que utilizan su acción antiespasmódica

Por lo que su uso está indicado en:

1º) Afecciones del sistema neuromuscular:

        · Neuritis

        · Neuralgias

        · Mialgias

        · Miositis

        · Tenosinovitis

        · Lumbago

        · Ciática

        · Contracturas

        · Calambres musculares

        · etc.

2º) Afecciones del sistema circulatorio:

        · Enfermedades angiespásticas

        · Edemas

3º) Afecciones articulares

        · Artritis

        · Artrosis

        · Reumatismo

        · Etc.

Peligros del galvanismo médico

El principal peligro es la posibilidad de una quemadura que puede deberse a una excesiva intensidad de corriente. El peligro disminuye con una correcta vigilancia del paciente ya que antes de producirse la quemadura se alcanza el umbral de sensación dolorosa, que sirve de aviso.

Otro tipo de quemadura que no depende de la intensidad de la corriente es la de tipo químico debido a los efectos polares, que puede deberse a una mala colocación de los electrodos o a que la parte metálica de algún electrodo esté en contacto directo con la piel por falta de la capa intermedia (algodón o esponja).

Si al iniciar una sesión se coloca bruscamente una intensidad elevada, pueden aparecer efectos excitomotores en forma de sacudidas o contracturas musculares dolorosas. Lo mismo puede suceder en el caso de una interrupción brusca de la aplicación, por lo que debe disminuirse en forma progresiva..

Electroforesis

La electroforesis consiste en el aprovechamiento de la corriente galvánica para introducir medicamentos en el interior del organismo, aprovechando que la capa intermedia entre el electrodo y la piel está empapada en un medicamento electrolítico

El agente terapéutico es en sentido estricto el medicamento introducido y la corriente galvánica sirve clínicamente como vector para conseguir su incorporación al organismo. Este procedimiento llamado Iontoforesis, aprovecha los efectos polares de la corriente galvánica.

Principios

Cuando circula una corriente eléctrica por el cuerpo se orientan todos los iones que están en ese camino, es decir los del cuerpo y los que están en los electrodos.

Los electrodos se utilizan con una capa intermedia humedecida. Si en esta capa existen iones del mismo signo que los del electrodo asociado serán rechazados hacia el interior del organismo

Los iones positivos se colocarán bajo el electrodo unido al polo positivo, mientras que los del signo menos, lo harán bajo el negativo.

Es condición necesaria que el medicamento a utilizar está en forma de ión, es decir en solución electrolítica.

Hay varios experimentos que se realizan para demostrar el paso de la corriente, entre ellos el de Leduc

La eficacia de la electroforesis, desde el punto de vista terapéutico depende de la velocidad de los iones, distinta para las diferentes sustancias y de la concentración de la solución.

Los iones medicinales pierden su carga al penetrar al organismo y se precipitan en los tejidos en forma de compuestos solubles e indisolubles.

La administración de drogas mediante este mecanismo aumenta los efectos farmacodinámicos del medicamento, y al depositarse en las capas superficiales de los tejidos hace que su actuación sea más lenta y sostenida y con un mejor. efecto clínico.

Los iones se eliminan como un medicamento cualquiera de manera natural, de acuerdo a la naturaleza del ión utilizado.

Técnica de aplicación

El medicamento se coloca en un solo electro que es el activo en forma de solución, empapando una capa de algodón, o si está en forma de pomada colocándola directamente sobre la piel (Siempre se debe colocar la capa aislante de algodón humedecido) o en forma de solución en una cubeta.

Las soluciones se deben hacer en agua destilada para evitar impurezas en la concentración y se debe cambiar el algodón en cada aplicación.

El otro electrodo, también llamado indiferente sirve para completar el circuito común de galvanización


Despues de esto espero todas tus preguntas antes de darte las contraindicaciones


----------



## gervit (Abr 21, 2008)

Se puede usar una fuente variable de 0 a 30 volt? limitando la corriente por supuesto con algun pote y una r.
No entiendo bien como se hace para bajar la resitencia de la piel, que sustencia se usa y donde se aplica? y a cuantos cientos de ohms se puede bajar? asi calculo la r.
Tampoco me imagino como hacer los electrodos.
Si lo quiero usar como analgesico, como se puede Hacer?
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## eserock (Abr 21, 2008)

puedes usar una fuente de 1.7 a 18 volts es mas o menos el estandar y pones un potenciometro en serie con la piel (10 kOhms lineal te sirve bien) con agua y sal bajas la resistencia de la piel o con  el maravilloso gel, este a la vez que baja la resistencia deja una capa que aisla el electrodo de la piel, para disminuir el dolor sin tener complicaciones hacen lo siguiente aplicas uno de  esos geles que son para mitigar el dolor colocas una placa metalica conectada preferentemente al positivo de la fuente y la otra la colocas  en la parte contraria para cerrar el circuito, te recomiendo que pongas una gasa humedecida en agua para mejorara la separacion entre las placas y la piel.

Regla de oro entre mas grandes las placas mayor distribucion del flujo de corriente, entre menor tamaño mas intensidad de corriente por un punto.

las placas pueden ser de acero inoxidable delgadas de 5x8 cm, para zonas como brazos y piernas, y de 10 x15 para abdomen y area de la espalda, en zona facial se recomienda el uso de un electrodo en forma de lapiz con la punta redondeada de como un centimetro de diametro.

Para fines practicos la resistencia de la piel se considera como maximo de 400 Ohms y minima de 100 Ohms, te daras cuenta que para nada es como la electronica con componentes fijos asi es el cuerpo del ser humano.
mañana te envio unos dibujos  de como  aplicar las placas y el dibujo de los electrodos  para la cara


----------



## gervit (Abr 22, 2008)

ok  gracias, 
voy a buscar un circuito de fuente y comenzare a probar.
Hace falta ser medico para usar este metodo? o con algunos conocimientos basicos ya se puede usar?


----------



## pepechip (Abr 22, 2008)

hola

He localizado estos 2 circuitos, espero que os sea de provecho.

MAGNETOTERAPIA
http://www.nuevaelectronica.com/Electromedicina/LX1610.pdf

IONTOFORESIS
http://www.nuevaelectronica.com/Electromedicina/LX1365.pdf

Caracteristicas de algunos equipos
http://www.electroac.com/


----------



## eserock (Abr 23, 2008)

Hola no es necesario ser medico pero si conocer basicamente el organismo y algunas reglas que no debes violar de ninguna manera.
Nunca debes aplicar corrientes a una mujer embarazada en ninguna de sus etapas
No aplicar corriente electrica en heridas abiertas
No aplicar corrientes en zona de gandulas (la tiroides por ejemplo)
No aplicar corriente  cerca de los ojos
No aplicar a personas con infecciones en la piel
No aplicar a personas con marcapasos
No aplicar a personas con algun tipo de protesis electronicas

Nunca se debe mencionar que  el dolor o el malestar se quitara al 100 por ciento siempre manejar un 50 a 60, si obtienes mejor resultado que esto es beneficio para el paciente y dejas un margen de proteccion para ti.


----------



## gervit (Abr 25, 2008)

Sabes donde puedo conseguir mas información sobre este tema?
La verdad estoy medio inseguro sobre la  aplicacion me falta mas conocimiento. 
¿Que recomendas?
Gracias.


----------



## eserock (Abr 26, 2008)

mira aqui te envio un listado de aplicaciones nombre del medicamento y posible aplicacion,
no te desesperes ni quieras aprender todo en un dia yo llevo años tratando de explicarme como una simple corriente directa tiene tantos efectos en el organismo y te daras cuenta voy reuniendo toda la información.

ya solo me falta envierte el diseño de una fuente para esta finalidad con las medidas de seguridad minimas y la forma de construir electrodos simples de aplicacion.


----------



## eserock (May 6, 2008)

hola disculpen la ausencia aqui les entrego el diagrama a bloques con sugerencia de electrodos


----------



## gervit (May 7, 2008)

Pregunta: ¿es necesario un circuito de control?


----------



## eserock (May 7, 2008)

mira con la electronica actual son las cosas minimas que podemos pedir en equipos de estas caracteristicas, hay cosas mas  avanzadas que esto, por ejemplo en sistemas inteligentes la señal aplicada a la piel es monitoreada frecuentemente y los datos se alojan en una computadora para tener curvas de aplicacion, por eso es que  empezamos con lo basico


----------



## jorge cotta (May 18, 2008)

hola muchacos,alguno hizo el cicuito de electrotonificador muscular de nueva electronica lx1408,quisiera hacerlo, por eso pregunto si funciona.Y si es asi, alguno tendria un poco mas información del circuito y de los componentes.Gracias.


----------



## gervit (May 22, 2008)

Hola Jorge, yo no lo hice, pero tambien tengo ganas de hacerme uno. 
Te aviso que Tambien hay otro en "electronica2000".
Si armas alguno avisame como te fue.
Lo unico que se, es que tiene que ser de una determinada forma de onda y pulsos.
Estaria bueno tener mas información sobre el tema.


----------



## gervit (May 22, 2008)

Encontre este archivo que puede servir


----------



## Meta (May 23, 2008)

Hola:

Me acaban de llamar para un puesto de trabajo sobre electromedicina. Nunca he trabajado ahí, la verdad que buscando información sobre este tema, me sorprende las máquinas de médicos que hay. Soy técnico de electrónica de FP-II y un ciclo superior de "Sistemas Control y Regulación Automáticos", cosa que no tiene nada que ver con electromedicina. Trabajaré para mantenimeinto y reparación.

Aquellas personas que trabajan o han trabajado, me gustaría que me comente sus experiencias sobre electromedicina.

- Si cuesta mucho reparar estos aparatos muy caros.
- Ambiente de trabajo.
- Si hay formación para aprender.
- Sueldo en cada mes en Neto.
- Disponibilidad de viajar.
- Si te obligan a tener vehículo propio
- etc, lo que sea.

Ah, soy de España, pero también me interesa saber que opinan otros países sobre este tema.

Un cordial saludos.


----------



## eserock (May 23, 2008)

hola
estoy de regreso, disculpen pero se me cargo un poco el trabajo y no  he subido mas información.
recien entre me encontre  con las preguntas de meta
bueno meta yo llevo algunos  años en esa area, al primcipio trabajaba para una empresa fundada por una persona de origen Español con una Mexicana,  la cuestion economica si es bastante comoda todo depende del area en que trabajes, por lo regular el ambiente es de poca gente y ya tienes una ventaja te permitieron entrar a un circulo que algunos consideran  muy cerrado al menos asi es en Mexico, el  aprender pues  te recomiendo que estudies mucho las cuestiones de biologia y fisiologia humana, pues no solo hay que saber como funciona el equipo, debes saber la respuesta que tendra el cuerpo ante el equipo utilizado, te debes convertir en una interfaz entre la medicina y la electronica,  y debes  aprender muchos terminos para que tu comunicacion con dos areas muy diferentes sean entendibles. con manuales de mantenimiento y un buen sentido comun no te debe ocasionar problemas ya he leido algunas de tus participaciones en el foro y me han parecido muy buenas, el sueldo neto es relativo yo ahora trabajo en forma independiente y me funciona bastante bien, el automovil en mi caso nunca lo pidieron pero si te da un estatus con respecto a los demas trabajadores.

Como tu lo señalas es una area nueva para ti, pero es un area que te da  muy buenas satisfacciones aunque creo que debes seguir algunos consejos.
1.- si tus conocimientos son del 90% en un tema no demuestres que sabes mas del 50% eso te dara una ventaja del 40% sobre los demas.
2.- Si te mencionan un tema que tu desconoces, no hables mucho escucha y aprende de lo que vn diciendo los demas, pero en cuanto toquen algun termino que tu si dominas, adelante trata de participar.
3.- En esta area lo que menos les gusta a los jefes es decir no puedo, replazalo por estoy investigando, estoy buscando formas alternativas etc.
4.- Debes tener toda la paciencia del mundo, pues los aparatos de electromedicina rompen con casi todos los esquemas tradicionales por ser aplicados a un organismo vivo, lo que para unas personas es positivo para otras es negativo.
5.- Estudia mucho, es una area en la que  hay  avanbces continuamente y te debes preparar
te pongo un ejemplo
cuando yo inicie se usaba electronica discreta, algunos transistores y muy pocos circuitos integrados, despues eran solo circuitos integrados, despues se agregaron microcontroladores
y algunos hasta microprocesadores, ahora hay una etapa mas compleja que es el uso de interfaces inteligentes entre el equipo y las personas.


----------



## Meta (May 24, 2008)

Muchas gracias por las respuestas.

*1*- Me sorprendió la 1: _1.- si tus conocimientos son del 90% en un tema no demuestres que sabes mas del 50% eso te dara una ventaja del 40% sobre los demas. _

Dices que hay más ventajas, ¿qué tipo de ventajas con ocultar el 40%? Pensarán que no se demasiado, ¿eso es bueno?

*2*- Me defiendo a mi juicio muy bien en el campo de la informática, AutoCAD, DreamWeaver, Photoshop, Redes, Telecomunicaciones de antenas y parabólicas, PLC, etc... mientras estoy aprendiendo PIC del 16F84A con su LCD que parece que se usa mucho en cosas de médicos. Por lo que he leído, algunas empresas valoran la informática y el Inglés. El Inglés lo tengo muy bajo, tendré que meterme en escuela de idiomas mientras trabajo.

*3*- Tenía en mente depende  del trabajo, el cansancio y si no me cambian de provincia, meterme en otro ciclo superior o ingeniería. ¿Realmente con ese trabajo de electromedicina se puede hacer algo?

*4*- Ya que eres de México no se si aquí el nivel del sueldo es el mismo, pero como trabajo de técnico no se si rondará en España unos 800 ó 900 €uros nada más al empezar o todo el tiempo, ya que este sueldo es muy bajo como para vivir solo sobre todo en España que la vivienda vale muy cara comparado con el resto de Europa.

Muchas gracias a todos/as por las respuestas.


PD: _Sobre tu firma, la verdad que esa frase la usaba un tiempo, inventada por Albert E._


----------



## eserock (May 24, 2008)

hola si Albert E tiene frases muy buenas

te comentaba del 50% por la siguiente razon si tu demuestras en un tema que sabes el 90% y surge algun problema que  caiga dentro del 10% restante ¿que  haras? entonces demostrando solo el 50 tienes reservado el 40 para tener tiempo y dominar ese 10 faltante de otra manera demuestras el 90 y cuando aprendas el 10 faltante solo podras demostrar que aprendiste el 10 faltante algunos diran no se esfuerza o suficiente, en realidad el aprendizaje en esta area nunca se termina.
tambien veo que el sueldo te preocupa, si se que en España los sueldos deben ser mas altos por muchas circunstancias aqui con 1000 euros vives bastante bien, si te brecomiendo que hagas el esfuerzo de alguna ingenieria sobre todo si  te gusta el area y piensas dedicarte a ello. Cuando yo estudie ingenieria no existian carrearas como Mecatronica, Bionica, Bioelectronica ni la moderna de sistemas inteligentes, alguna de ellas seria muy buena para estar en esta area. 
Como independiente doy mantenimiento a este tipo de equipos y tambien diseño algunas cosas, estoy intentando hacer algunos equipos por mi cuenta, pero tengo algunos problemas tecnicos sobre todo en el aspecto de gabinetes para alojar los circuitos, en Mexico no he encontrado un solo lugar donde  me hagan ese trabajo.
Cualquier cosa en la que te pueda ayudar


----------



## Meta (May 24, 2008)

Muchas gracias por la explicación.

El sueldo aquí me preocupa mucho porque las hipotecas son muy elevadas en España, sube la luz, sube los precios de todo, el mantenimiento del coche y el seguro son muy caros. Vivir solo así con ese sueldo no te da para nada, no vives, por eso quiero hacer Ingeniería industrial de electrónica.

Más que eso, *¿cómo es el ambiente en el trabajo entre la gente?* Esto es muy importante, a veces es mejor cobrar poco a cambio de buen ambiente.

¿Te ves que puedes hace ingeniería mientras trabaja? Aquí la Universidad en España es duro hacer las dos cosas, trabajar y estudiar  a la vez.

Bueno, el técnico de FP-II o ciclo superior en España, solo gana una media de 1.000 €uros. Ingeniero ya ganas más y te quedas tranquilo. 1.300, 1.500, 1.800. Los médicos entre 2.000 y 3.000 €uros. Una pasada comparado con los electrónicos.

Otra cosa que es bueno saber, ya que soy nuevo y en España aprenden desde cero, que la primera vez que hacen para buscarse la vida con esas máquinas. *¿Le dan formación primero?
*


----------



## burren (May 24, 2008)

pues leyendo el tema yo me dedico a reparar equipo medico en un instituto de salud en mexico y el area se llama ing. biomedica yo soy ing. electrónico y como lo mencionan si es una area que se toca muy pocas veces el hecho es la poca promoción y lo dificil que es conseguir información de estos equipos, tales como electrocardiografos, monitores de signos vitales, etc.
y bueno en cuanto a los que es el dinero pues yo soy ing. y no gano los 1000 euros ya que como lo dicen alguien que gane   eso ya puede darse algunos lujos.
-ambiente de trabajo pues en mi caso si fue algo complicado ya que es un circulo muy cerrado
-en una empresa privada lo mas segura es que si tengas que viajar (en mexico si)
ahora en cuanto a conocimientos pues ya los equipos medicos que se usan en los hospitales tienden a reducirce en tamaño y superarse en cuanto a tecnología ya por asi poner un ejemplo
los monitores de signos vitales.
todavia existen los que tienen trc como los atlas, luego salieron con display y por ende al principio como se dice era electronica discreta y ya en la actualidad solo se utilizan una tarjeta principal y otras para cada parametro etc. por ejemplo ya algunos tienen una interfase ya sea por RS232  o USB que mediante una computadora te escanea el equipo y posterior mente te puede decir que tarjeta esta dañada o si necesita calibracion como la de la presion no invasiva o cualquier otro.

- por lo que el pic no te preocupes este dispositivo me lo e encontrado en 2 equipos en el cual supervisa el funcionamiento de la fuente y tambien revisa el nivel de voltaje en la pila de respaldo en ambos casos ese era su funcion en este momento se me escapa el numero pero uno era creo de la familia de los 16 y otro de la 18


----------



## Meta (May 24, 2008)

Bienvenido *burren*.

Esto es lo que quiero, encontrar gente con experiencias en este campo. A ver si vienen alguien de España y os hablen del sueldo para que vean que con 1.000€ no vive solo, tienes que estar pendiente con tu pareja (su sueldo) si quieren vivir sin problemas.

Aquí hay máquinas de hospitales muy caros comprado desde Estados Unidos. Hasta eso tengo que repararlo, son nuevas y muy caras.

Me gustaría saber si hay que estar con alguien al lado tuyo, por ejemplo con un médico para que te diga como funciona por fuera y dejar las calibraciones como él dice, cosas así.

Saludos y gracias de nuevo por vuestros comentarios.


----------



## burren (May 24, 2008)

muchas gracias meta asi es en mi forma de ver si puede reparar algo con un consejo ya sea de un doctor o de otra persona que este inmiscuida en el tema bienvenida sea la ayuda yo cuando inicie en esto la verdad yo conocia la electronica pero a la hora de que me presentaron mi primer trabajo que era un oximetro me quede    sorprendido por que no tenia la menor idea de lo que era y luego me explicaron a grandes rasgos que era y despues yo me tuve que empapar mas en el tema pero cada dia aparecen mas equipos mas sofisticados y pues si el medico o cualquier equipo de soporte tecnico te puede ayudar estaria de lujo esto te lo digo por una experiencia de un fluoruscopio el cual se descomponia y marcaba un error y una vez estando con el soporte tecnico del equipo me comento que para algunas fallas si podria reparala por que se necesita el manual con lo codigos y ellos lo tenian y pues comunicandome con el se han resuelto 4 veces errores difentes, pero tambien me has pasado que el error necesitava el escaneo y resulto que era una tarjeta de adquisicion digital, y pues para no acerte el cuento largo se trata de aprender y resolver entonces si la solucion te la puede dar el doctor con un comentario como "no pues lo que pasa es que en esta parte se le movia para que funcionara tal cosa" o si puedes contactar a los del servicio de la marca esas son experiencias que me han pasado llevo 4 años 1/2 en esto de los equipos biomedicos.

pd: efectivamente la poblacion promedio en la actualidad en méxico solo trabajando los 2 hombre y mujer pueden vivir decentemente ya que la verdad no nos encontramos en el 1er mundo jajaja pero ni hablar hay que vivir y pues me mal acostumbraron a comer por lo menos 2 veces al dia asi que ni hablar hay que trabajar jajajaja


----------



## eserock (May 24, 2008)

burren tiene razon en todo eso, por lo general te encuentras con cosa que ignoras su funcionamiento, por eso te comentaba que debes convertirte en interfaz entre el area medica y la electronica, en mi caso estoy mas enfocado hacie el equipo de aplicacion en terapia medica, estimuladores musculares, ionizadores, lifting electronico, electrocoagulacion, diatermia capacitiva si el area de diagnostico es dificil el area de aplicacion tiene su complejidad tambien y como dice burren esto  avanza, cada dia mas te encuentras cosas que la reparacion se hace por diagnostico escaneando el equipo y no haces mas que retirar tarjetas y reemplazar, el problema es cuando los  daños no tienen que ver con lo digital si no con la parte analogica que manejan  algunos equipos, otro de los problemas  son los transductores de aplicacio o de diagnostico, es una cadena de cosas lo que hace que todos estos equipos sean costosos.


----------



## Meta (May 24, 2008)

_¿Eso de el 1º mundista?_

Esto es lo que me interesaba, comentar vuestras experiencias, pero es en México y me la juego que en España es diferente la forma de hacer las cosas y de pensar. Por lo menos aquí está bien visto los médicos de México, una cosa es médico y otro electromedicina. A ver si viene un español y nos cuenta aquí que 1.000€ no vives solo, no te da para nada.

Bueno, mejor hablar de como resolver la vida reparando aparatos que nunca hemos vistos. Me imagino que habrá manuales de esos aparatos para escapar, desmontarlos y montarlos, que es cada pieza, etc.

Voy a buscar por interne los aparatos a ver si hay. Deberían haber foros sobre electromedicina, no solo hablar de electrónica o mantenimiento, sino cosas de médicos para aprender entre todos.

Gracias de nuevos a ustedes por vuestro comentarios y cómo actúan en la empresa.

Bueno, eso de que los jefes no les gusta oír que no se nada, pues si es algo que no he visto, le diré que nunca he visto ese aparato y intentaré buscar información por ahí, ya que la información es poder.

Cosas así me las comenta, cualquier experiencia es válida y comportamientos...

Gracias.

EDIT:
Me olvidé decir que cuanto tiempo les dura el trabajo, aquí por lo menos parece que solo duran un tiempo y luego te echan. Pienso esto porque si me llaman es por algo. ¿Los otros técnicos donde están? ¿Los echaron o se fueron?


----------



## Meta (May 25, 2008)

Por cierto.

He leído cosas sobre infecciones en los aparatos en:

http://rickybotta.blogspot.com/2006/12/contactate-conmigo.html

¿Cómo lo ven ustedes?

¿Peligroso?


----------



## eserock (May 26, 2008)

hola meta
si generalmente todos traen sus manuales y te deben dar cierta capacitación,  con respecto a que desconoces pues es relativo con  tus conocimientos dejame decirte que he visto gente con preparacion muy pobre que esta en el area de desarrollo y no saben ni soldar un cable, lo de las infecciones es un tema bastante serio, porque muchos de los equipos no son esterilizados entre uso y uso, y tambien algunos vicios por economizar material o aminorar el costo de los equipos, ejemplo el fabricante te recomeinda que uses un gel especifico para ultrasonido, pero te llegan a ofrecer una mas economico que funciona igual, y resulta que ni la densidad ni los compuestos son los mismo y termina por dañar algo en el equipo, o se daña algun transductor y por economia tratan de adaptar otro diferente  con la consiguiente perdida de caracteristicas del equipo, Las infeccione spor contagio de equipo es bastante seria sobre todo en enfermedades pulmonares, he visto que hacen las nebulizaciones a destajo una tras otra sin cambio de material, o realizan ultrasonido uno tras otra sin aseo del transductor, o en el caso de  estimulacion electromuscular usan  los electrodos de gel continuamente paciente tras paciente hasta que se termina el adesivo del gel, como veras el rollo de la electromedicina es  muy amplio.

Yo me he encontrado con un problema bastante serio, existe gente que dice ser experta en el area solo porque le enseñaron a utilizar o a reparar un solo modelo de equipo y ofrece sus servicios  como experto y hace cada guarrada que da pena
en lo que te pueda ayudar con gusto lo hare


----------



## burren (May 26, 2008)

eserock pareciera que trabajas en el mismo hospital que yo efectivamente todo eso sucede en los hospitales y si asi es te topas con cada cuate que la verdad nada mas no da una aca a mi me paso una vez que un proveedor gano un contrato para mantenimiento preventivo y correctivo para un ultrasonido y un laparascopio, y la verdad dejo mucho que desear y pues mediante un escrito sustentado en los puntos que no cumplio se pudo revocar el contrato, y otro de los tantos puntos es el de accesorios genericos en los equipos que en verdad deterioran las bondades de los equipos es verdad y de las infecciones es otro gran problema estando en un ambiente hospitalario es de andarse lavando las manos constantemente y usar guantes de latex y tener mucho cuidado en el manejo de los equipos


----------



## pepechip (May 26, 2008)

Hola
quisiera saber que tipo de accesorios genericos pueden llevar los equipos de electromedicina.
Yo tan solo conozco que utilicen un temporizador para la desconexion automatica del equipo, el cual se puede variar desde 1 minuto hasta 99 minutos. 
Por favor ampliar dicha información.


----------



## burren (May 26, 2008)

bueno pues en lo que accesorios me refiero a que por asi decirlo como lo menciono eserock un equipo de ultrasonido necesita un tipo de gel y por economisar compran otro que no es de la marca original y ese es uno de tantos como utilizar sensores de baja calidad en el caso de la oximetria, etc. y en los de electrocirugia la famosa placa de rem, etc. se ofrecen productos genericos pero la mayoria dejan mucho que desear aunque hay ecepciones y algunos si funcionan bien, con lo de los accesorios me referia a los perifericos de los equipos no se si contesta tu pregunta pepechip.


----------



## Meta (May 26, 2008)

Muchas gracias a todos.

¿Hay que llevar bata blanca, guante de latex, mascarilla para la boca y algo para el pelo como si fuera médico al trabajar con esos aparatos? Sobre todo si te dedicas a la desinfección.


----------



## eserock (May 29, 2008)

Meta la presentacion cuenta muchisimo, y por higiene si te recomiendo uses guantes cuando sea necesario, te cuento una anecdota, una centro spa me dio un depilador por laser a mantenimiento 
por profesionalismo jamas pregunte  que partes eran las que depilaban, la falla era porque un ventilador dejo de funcinar y el equipo se calentaba demasiado, al revisralo mi sorpresa fue tremenda, el ventilador era para enfriamiento forzado es decir introducia aire en lugar de solo disiparlo, estaba todo lleno de bellos con crema era una masa que la verdad era bastante repugnante, termine por desinfectar  el equipo y toda mi area de trabajo, ya no quise pensar  el origen de  todo esto, esta es una de las causas porque el mantenimiento  de estos equipos es costoso.


----------



## eserock (May 30, 2008)

bueno hasta ahora solo se ha tocado el tema de la aplicacion de corriente directa (galvanica)
les doy una ultima entrega de ese tema que prepare para un curso:

GALVANISMO MÉDICO (corriente galvánica)
La corriente galvánica es una corriente de intensidad invariable que se registra gráficamente con una línea recta y a la que, también, se llama corriente continua. Se produce mediante baterías, acumuladores o rectificadores para la corriente de la red.

Intensidad: La intensidad (I) representa la carga (Q) que pasa durante un tiempo determinado (t). Resultado: I = Q x t. Su unidad es el amperio, que es igual a 1 culombio durante 1 segundo. El culombio es la cantidad de una corriente eléctrica que en un proceso de iontoforesis sedimenta 1 g de plata de una solución de nitrato de plata. En medicina, no obstante, es más importante el miliamperio ( 1 A = 10 mA = 10mA ).

Acción fisicoquímica
Producción de calor: El transporte de corriente eléctrica mediante iones produce calor y su intensidad está en relación directa con la resistencia específica del medio utilizado.

Disociación: Fenómeno mediante el cual las moléculas se dividen en sus diferentes componentes químicos por el hecho de que cada uno de ellos lleva una carga eléctrica distinta. En estado normal estas cargas se neutralizan, pero en cuanto aplicamos una corriente eléctrica, las cargas comienzan a orientarse en el sentido de la corriente que pasa, y las moléculas se separan.

Iontoforesis: Desplazamiento de las cargas hacia el polo opuesto; propiedad utilizada para introducir radicales químicos.

Endósmosis: Al mismo tiempo que los radicales químicos, también se trasladan las partículas fluidas y, por regla general, su desplazamiento se efectúa hacia el cátodo, donde, consecuentemente, se acumula más cantidad de líquido provocando una zona edematosa, lo que se aprovecha para determinados tratamientos.

Cambio de electrotono: La corriente galvánica cambia la excitabilidad y conductibilidad del tejido tratado.
Cerca del ánodo estas dos propiedades disminuyen y se habla de anelectrotono, mientras que cerca del cátodo aumentan, hablándose así del catelectrotono. En el caso de utilizar intensidades altas, el catelectrotono invierte estas facultades, disminuyéndolas.

Acción estimulante: Se encuentra unida al factor tiempo, de tal manera que, cuanto más rápidamente aumenta la intensidad, más fuerte se presenta la excitación, mientras que si este aumento se produce de forma lenta, la excitación o estimulación no se presenta, originando el fenómeno de la acomodación.

Cambio de permeabilidad: Es muy notable en la corriente continua y parece ser un factor importante para la producción de la acomodación. Al lado del cátodo la membrana se reblandece, mientras que al lado del ánodo se tensa.

Efectos biológicos o acción biológica
Polarización: El cuerpo humano actúa como una resistencia al paso de la corriente eléctrica y con una resistencia muy alta (2000 a 3000 ohmios). Por este motivo, se crea un voltaje entre los electrodos y es la sensación de corriente que nota el paciente. Esta sensación o polarización por el efecto galvánico, es de como si le estuvieran pinchando a uno con finísimas agujas todas al unísono al principio y transformadorrmándose luego en calor.

Reacciones vitales
- Hiperemia:
Más intensa en el cátodo, apareciendo como edema.
En el ánodo origina un aplanamiento de la piel.
- Parestesias: Subjetivas y objetivas al emplear intensidades medias
hiperestesias en el ánodo.
hipoestesias en el cátodo.
- Narcosis galvánica: Al situar el ánodo en posición cefálica y el cátodo en la periferia se produce una corriente descendente que desencadena ese efecto.
- Excitación espástica: Efecto inverso al anterior.
-Vas - Vasodilatación: Debida a la hiperemia activa prologada que ocasiona una reactividad vasomotora.
- Bactericida
- Antiinflamatoria: Al favorecer la reabsorción en general.
- Analgésica: Factor terapéutico importantísimo. Hiperpolarización de la membrana excitable. Eleva el umbral de la fibra nerviosa y muscular disminuyendo su excitabilidad y con cierta acción analgésica o sedante (polo positivo).
- Tonificación muscular

En el aspecto fisiomédico la corriente galvánica tiene dos formas de aplicación muy peculiares:
La galvanización propiamente dicha
La iontoforesis

Las dos técnicas se consiguen por el sistema tradicional de aplicación bipolar:
- Con aplicación de electrodos: dos electrodos de metal enfundados en spontex humedecidos que pueden ser de forma rectangular, cuadrada o circular según la zona del cuerpo a aplicar. Los materiales empleados en su confección son normalmente el plomo, zinc, antimonio y mezclas entre estos metales.

Las fundas de spontex o material poroso adecuado, tienen que estar convenientemente humedecidas con agua. La presencia de la humedad en las aplicaciones de la corriente continua o en las corrientes de baja y media frecuencia es necesaria para:
Vencer la resistencia de la piel al paso de la corriente
Absorber los productos cáusticos y proteger a la piel de quemaduras por disociación iónica.
Mantener un contacto eléctrico perfecto y regular.

IONTOFORESIS
La iontoforesis, también denominada transferencia iónica, es la introducción de sustancias en el interior del cuerpo con fines terapéuticos mediante una corriente directa. Cada sustancia se separa en componentes iónicos con la acción de la corriente y se depositan subcutáneamente según la polaridad impuesta en el electrodo. El resultado terapéutico depende del ión introducido, la patología presente y los efectos deseados. No existe ¨indicación¨ para la iontoforesis per se; la referencia debe ser únicamente para el ión seleccionado. Igualmente, sólo pueden existir ¨contraindicaciones¨ para cada uno de los iones en base a las sensibilidades y alergias del paciente.

La corriente galvánica se requiere para la transferencia iónica, es la corriente galvánica, directa o continua. Los fabricantes ya no aconsejan, y han retirado, la propaganda para la iontoforesis con otros tipos de corriente como por ejemplo la corriente directa de alto voltaje. Las sustancias utilizadas la mayor parte de las veces son elementos básicos con radicales de valor fisiológico. El tratamiento no es la corriente directa por sí misma, sino los iones introducidos.

Polaridad iónica
La base del éxito de la transferencia iónica descansa en el principio físico: ¨Polos iguales se repelen y polos desiguales se atraen¨. Los iones siendo partículas cargadas con valencias positivas o negativas, se repelen en el interior de la piel con carga idéntica que la superficie del electrodo colocado sobre ella. Una vez subdérmicos, los iones introducidos se recombinan con los iones existentes y los radicales que flotan en el flujo sanguíneo, formando los complejos nuevos necesarios para las interacciones terapéuticas favorables.

Importancia del electrodo negativo de mayor tamaño:
El electrodo (-) es más irritante que el (+), porque forma hidróxido sódico cáustico en la zona donde se coloca. La alta concentración de iones hidrógeno y la relativa velocidad de las reacciones a nivel del cátodo (-) sugieren un método de reducción de la densidad de la corriente (es decir, corriente por cm) bajo el electrodo (-) para evitar la posible irritación y las posibles quemaduras. Esto se consigue fácilmente colocando el electrodo (-) más grande que el (+). Agrandando el electrodo (-), generalmente el doble del área del (+), la densidad de la corriente disminuye en la zona (-), reduciendo eficazmente la irritación.

Penetración iónica:
La penetración iónica es generalmente inferior a 1 mm, con la absorción consiguiente en profundidad, a través de la circulación capilar y el transporte transmembranoso. La mayor cantidad de iones depositada se encuentra directamente en la zona del electrodo activo, en donde se almacenan como compuestos solubles o insolubles para depletarse mediante el barrido de la circulación o utilizarse localmente como fuente concentrada para una posterior recombinación.
Duración del tratamiento: 20 – 40 minutos


si tienen algun comentario o critica  haganmelo saber para corregir posibles errores


----------



## gervit (May 31, 2008)

Gracias por seguir, muy bien explicado y ademas es un material que no se consigue facilmente.
No se bien como  aplicar todo esto todavia, ¿Por donde empezar?
Por ejemplo mi padre tiene graves problemas de ciatica y me gusteria ayudarlo, ¿se podra hacer algo con la electromedicina? ¿Que convendria aplicar?
Muchas gracias


----------



## eserock (Jun 2, 2008)

Lo primero que se debe saber es la cuasa, si es de origen muscular o de origen oseo, esto lo determina un medico.
si es de origen muscular se puede aplicar impulsos electricos de estimulacion muscular, si es de origen oseo se debe recurrir a un quiropractico creo que en otros lugares les llaman de manera diferente Kinestologo o algo asi.
En ambos casos  la corriente que se que mejor funciona es la llamada corriente diatermica o tambien llamada capacitiva aunque  este equipo es extremadamente costoso por su diseño y construccion, pero si gustas te puedo ayudar a que cosntruyas uno si consigues los materiales electronicos.


----------



## asherar (Jun 3, 2008)

Hola: 

La verdad es que ante semejante despliege me da no se qué hacer esta acotación pero 
encontré un pequeño error (seguro que es de tipeo).  

Vos ponés: I = Q x t 

cuando en realidad debería ser:* I = Q / t *

Por lo demás el artículo está de 10 !

Saludos. 



			
				eserock dijo:
			
		

> ...
> Intensidad: La intensidad (I) representa la carga (Q) que pasa durante un tiempo determinado (t). Resultado: I = Q x t. Su unidad es el amperio, que es igual a 1 culombio durante 1 segundo. El culombio es la cantidad de una corriente eléctrica que en un proceso de iontoforesis sedimenta 1 g de plata de una solución de nitrato de plata. En medicina, no obstante, es más importante el miliamperio ( 1 A = 10 mA = 10mA ).
> ...
> si tienen algun comentario o critica  haganmelo saber para corregir posibles errores


----------



## eserock (Jun 3, 2008)

gracias por la anotacion alejandro fue error involuntario. Y a mi me gusta que lo lean con tal detenimiento y me digan las posibles fallas la critica es estupenda cuando es para mejorar


----------



## Meta (Jun 5, 2008)

Bueno, hoy quedé con el jefe y le di mi CV, me hizo una mini-entrevista a qué me dedico, personalidad, etc. Todo esto en un restaurante.

Si les interesan me llaman para una entrevista decente o como es debido según ellos. Me llamarán en Noviembre y si me aceptan empezaré a trabajar en Enero del 2009. Hay cursos de formación anual y depende de qué equipos médicos me formaré en Madrid o Alemania, depende de la máquina.

Eso si, estaré dentro de poco con un trabajo y me preguntaron que si me pueden llamar y les dije que si. Desde que me llamen iré hacer la entrevista.

Me vieron el Inglés muy bajo cosa que es verdad y en ello pide nivel medio y si es alto mejor. A partir de ahí me la juego que no me llamarán, pero según él mirarán también los estudios, capacidad de aprender, y le dije que me meteré en una escuela de idiomas en un horario que no me afecte al trabajo. Eso si, en este campo de la *electromedicina* pide mucho inglés y saber de informática y redes a parte de la electrónica.

Por ahora veo que está buscando a gente y habrá una selección. Mira mucho la personalidad, quieren que si me tengo que quedar tres horas de lo normal que me quede para acabar el trabajo, le dije que si pero para aprender. No quiere gente que sea dirigida sino que se dirija así mismo.

¿Qué opinan?


----------



## eserock (Jun 5, 2008)

Recuerdas que te mencione que lo moderno son los sitemas inteligentes, asi es muchos de los equipos modernos de laboratorio aparte de ser controlados por un ordenador estan en red para descargar información especifica de un paciente, esto cada dia se va tornando mas especializado, y pues  lo del ingles en todos lados esta pasando lo mismo mas exigencia por el idioma, pero hay que aceptarlo y ponerse a estudiar.

Idependencia eso es real y quieren por lo general que resuelvas problemas no que los generes, por eso son tan selectivos, lo del horario dejame decirte que en esta area tener un horario fijo es poco comun, es muy absorvente y eso lo tendras que valorar tu mismo.

te deseo mucha suerte y que esta gente ponga los ojos en ti, dejame decirte que los mejores equipos de aplicacion medica son Alemanes


----------



## Meta (Jun 6, 2008)

ok, la empresa que me tocó es esta.

http://www.draeger.com/

Lo del Inglés se están pasando un poco en los trabajos y si, hay que estudiar.


----------



## burren (Jun 6, 2008)

eso es por eso son tan selectivos me ha tocado estar en contacto equipos draeger y de hecho acabo de solicitar unas refacciones para una termocuna (C450) que es de una marca que acaban de comprar draeger y los representantes de esa marca me explicaban que en lo que consierne a esa marca si me daban las refacciones ya que esos equipos acaban de pasar a draeger pero que sus equipos no los podia tocar que les teniamos que comprar las refacciones
y ellos mismos instalarlas lo cual eleva el precio de la reparacion en casi el doble por los biaticos etc., pues con razon tienen una politica medio especiales y pues en españa los equipos draeger son muy comunes desde las ambulancias, monitores, ventiladores, etc. pero la verdad si son equipos buenos en la media si son buenos.


----------



## Meta (Jun 6, 2008)

Gracias por la información amigos.

Lo que me parece raro es esperar desde ahora para que me llamen a Noviembre de este año y él mismo me dijo que tampoco es seguro que me llame. Después si me aceptan, pues empezaría a trabajar en Enero del 2009 para empezar todo a la vez según ellos.

Ahora, él sabe que no voy a perder ese tiempo esperando sin trabajar y arriesgarme que no me llamen a la entrevista que es lo que estoy esperando. 

Me llegó otro trabajo para la empresa de Coca-Cola  con horario *rotativo mañana, tarde y noche*. Si sabes lo que es, sabes que no puedo ni apuntarme a los cursos de Inglés. La verdad que no tengo buena suerte a veces.

www.manpower.es

Llamé y quedé para el Lunes para entregar el CV e informaciónrmarme. Me preocupa el horario y espero que me quiten lo del horario de noche para hacer el curso por la noche.

Eso si, quedé con el electromedicina para que me llame e ir con él.


----------



## gervit (Jun 22, 2008)

Podremos seguir con algun circuito?
Estoy armando un estimulador para acupuntura (segun dice la revista), despues voy a subir el circuito para que lo vean y opinen.
Todavia me falta terminarlo.
Si alguien armo alguno y le funciono estaria bueno que lo suba y lo comente.
Pido algun consejo sobre estos aparatos.
Saludos.


----------



## Meta (Jun 22, 2008)

gervit dijo:
			
		

> Podremos seguir con algun circuito?
> Estoy armando un estimulador para acupuntura (segun dice la revista), despues voy a subir el circuito para que lo vean y opinen.
> Todavia me falta terminarlo.
> Si alguien armo alguno y le funciono estaria bueno que lo suba y lo comente.
> ...



¿Qué revista?


----------



## eserock (Jun 23, 2008)

En el foro publique este circuito es muy sencillo si quieres empezamos con el es para estimulacion muscular, pero se puede ir haciendo modificaciones para otras aplicaciones

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/aplicacion-circuito-4093-me-dan-opinion-14688/


----------



## gervit (Jun 25, 2008)

El transformador habra que construirlo especialmente o se puede usar alguno de fuente, por ejemplo uno de 9 volt, invertido?

En cuanto pueda escaneo el circuito que arme (electroestimulador acupuntura) asi opinan, este lleva un transformador de radios am adaptador de impedancias de 1000 ohms a 8 ohmas, que todavia me falta conseguirlo.
Asi que todavia no lo puedo probar, ademas no se como se usa (pequeño detalle).
Como saber si funciona correctamente o no?
Me parece que voy a tener que conseguir un osciloscopio para ver que tipo de señales estan saliendo y que amplitud.


----------



## eserock (Jun 25, 2008)

en una horma de 1/4 de pulgada es donde se construye, es muy sencillo solo que no comprendia  el funcionamiento pero ya lo descifre, espero el circuito que tienes y te doy mi opinion


----------



## gervit (Jun 25, 2008)

Este es el circuito, en la revista hay mas información por cualquier cosa.
Hay un diagrama del cuerpo humano con los puntos de acupuntura, pero es muy basico.
No se bien como hacer los electrodos, tal vez se pueda usar la información que hay en este mismo foro que publico eserock, lo voy a leer de nuevo.
Esta revista ya no sale mas aca en Argentina y se llamaba "Electronica hoy" 
Solo me falta el transformador y los electrodos (y un poco de tiempo) para terminarlo y probarlo.
Espero sus opiniones.


----------



## eserock (Jun 26, 2008)

hola de nuevo primero yo cambiaria eltransistor por uno de tipo IRF tienen mayor eficacia en cargas inductivas, el transformador lo mejor te funciona uno de alimentacion invertido aunque las impedancias para nada coinciden pero para no complicarte te funciona perfectamente, el unico problema que le veo al circuito es que cuendo la bateria inice su degrado la frecuencia de estimulacion se perdera. Otro detalle que le observo es que es muy parecido a un tens el condensador C6 es para evitar fr3cuencias parasitas que puedan estimular inapropiadamente los musculos, y D1 es para  solo permitir el paso de ciclos positivos hacia los musculos.
de los electrodos  puedes cortar laminas de aluminio o de acero inoxidable de unos 10 cm por 6cm
en las tiendas de autoservicio vendes unas telas que son muy absorbentes con ellas puedes forrar las placas y añadir un caiman para conectar el equipo a la plaquita, estas las humedeces mas bien empapadas con agua y puedes  sujetarlas a la zona de aplicacion con resortes para que no se muevan, te recomiendo hacer pruebas de la colocacion de placas de estimulacion pues no siempre es facil la localizacion de puntos motores, siempre busca principio y fin de musculo y trta  de seguir  el movimiento natural de los musculos, algo bien importante con ellos es que nunca los cruces ya que la resistencia  es muy poca y se pueden quedar como cuando te da un calambre, la proxima te envio una tabla con  las formas de estimulacion muscular


----------



## eserock (Ago 5, 2008)

Hola estoy de regreso, vamos a levantar este tema les parece, estuve alejado porque estaba diseñando un equipo para localizar los puntos de  acupuntura, revisar si estos estan bloqueados y a su vez desbloquearlos si les interesa  les doy algo de información espero respuestas


----------



## gervit (Ago 5, 2008)

a mi tambien me interesa seguir pero nose como, estoy estancado...aun no he podido terminar el electroestimulador.


----------



## eserock (Ago 6, 2008)

El funcionamiento es muy basico me base en que los puntos estan relacionados con el sistema nervioso, en principio coloque un electrodo de retorno en la mano(donde segun los expertos en acupuntura convergen todas  las terminaciones nerviosas del organismo), ahora de ahi determine el valor de resistencia corporal en una persona  (donde se suponia  que  existe un punto de acupuntura) el problema es que cada persona presenta un valor diferente dependiendo del nivel de hidartacion de la piel. asi que saque un valor promedio que me dio bastante alejado de la realidad asi que cambie mi postura y decidi mejor enviar una señal de 12 volts que tomara la resitencia y en lugar de medir su valor mejor alterara  la frecuencia de un oscilador desde uno o dos pulsos por segundo hasta unos 15 por segundoa menor resitencia mayor frecuencia 
de aqui determine tres comportamientos

1. el punto no esta localizado  alta resistencia baja pulsacion
2. el punto este localizado pero esta bloqueado media pulsacion
3.- el punto esta localizado y esta desbloqueado

En las primeras pruebas medicas me reportaron que habia una cuarta alternativa cuando las personas tenian dañado el sitema nervioso la pulsacion era superlenta hasta 1/2 pulsacionpor segundo.

con lo anterior una persona que ha recibido cursos de  acupuntura puede determinan el tratamiento a seguir. pero no me quede con eso si un punto esta bloqueado hay que proceder a desbloquearlo aplicando una estimulacion de aproximadamente 120 vpp de muya bajo amperaje (1 o 2 miliamperes) con una frecuencia de 80 ciclos esto provoca que el sistema nertvioso busque la ruta mas corta para conducir la eletricidad hasta la mano y el resultado es que  al pasar la frecuencia de deteccion el punto esta desbloqueado. utilizando esto los medicos que lo han aplicado me han reportado que el uso de imanes , ahujas, y balines se ha potencializado es decir se ha hecho mas eficaz.

Alejandro  la frecuencia recomendada para analgesia es aplicar una frecuencia de entre 5 y 10 pulsos por segundo con una duracion aproximada entre 14 y 20 milisegundos con una amplitud variable desde el principio de  sensacion de hormigueo hasta un aproximado de 150VPP de baja corriente el paciente  debe aumentar la señal cada de que deje de percibir el hormigueo al termino de 5 o 6 minutos la sensibilidad se empieza a perder, puedes pelliscar la piel y el dolor sera  imperceptible, la señal debe ser aplicada con electrodos similares a los de los electroestimuladores.

 gervit dime en que estas atorado para ayudarte.


----------



## asherar (Ago 7, 2008)

Muchas gracias "eserock".

Te comento por qué de la pregunta.
Hace unos años (1987/8, cuándo no ... ! ) hice algunas experiencias ayudando a un 
kinesiólogo que intentaba lograr electroanalgesia con un aparatito que yo le construi 
tomado de una revista española: una "electromagnetoterapia". 

El problema es que él no tenía información de la parte médica, sólo recetas de electrónica 
que "se usaba" para eso. Tené en cuenta que no existía internet, mucho menos la "Wikipedia". 
Entre paréntesis, a este kinesiólogo, sus colegas "afectuosamente" le decían "Dr. Mengele", por obvias razones.
Yo en aquélla época me preguntaba por qué se usaban frecuencias tan bajas, cosa que me confirmas vos ahora. 
Estudiando un poco del funcionamiento de las neuronas supe que la velocidad de propagación de un impulso nervioso no tiene nada que ver con lo que ocurre en los cables eléctricos. 
En los axones y dendritas la propagación depende del balance de iones a través de la membrana, que se relaciona con el grado de "mielinización". Las velocidades alcanzadas son verdaderamente bajas. 
Por ese motivo yo pensaba en analizar el retardo ente el instante de aplicación de un pulso corto (algunos microsegundos o menos) y la llegada a otro punto lejano. Solo por ver si es detectable. 
Nunca pude hacer esto porque hasta ahora no disponía de osciloscopio. 
Sabés si alguien ha hecho esto ? 

Saludos.


----------



## eserock (Ago 7, 2008)

Hola alejandro me sorprenden tus planteamientos pero me alegra que alguien mas se plantee preguntas de esta indole, habras notado que en la explicacion jamas les menciones terminos que tuvieran que ver con medicina y es porque es extremadamente complicado tratar con ambas partes los medicos alopatas por mucho tiempo pensaron que eramos solo actividad biologica y quimica , que no teniamos funcionamiento electrico, pero por  algunas personas que se aventurarron en esto se ha encontrado que el organismo genera su propia electricidada a partir de sustancias quimicas y en la region de la membrana celular pero a una frecuencia muy baja en muchas ocasiones menosres a un ciclo, en lo que yo he investigado pasa lo contrario si tu estimulas electricamente con frecuencias y voltajes especificos puedes generan sustancias organicas que es el caso de la anestecia, se generan endorfinas que adormecen  y aminoran el dolor.
de lo que comentas en estimular con unos pulsos te comento lo que he logrado mande un tren de pulsos de 100 hz de señal rectangular y de 12 volts por espacio de 10 milisegundos aplicados en unos de los puntos de mas baja resitencia del brazo con respecto a la mano, busque otro punto en este caso en la rodilla coloque un electrodo de los usados en  electrocardiograma y sorpresa sin amplificación aoparecio una señal pero con un retraso  apenas perceptible segun mis medidas  menor a 5 milisegundos, y de una amplitud de 3 volts
ahora estoy trabajando en interpretar varias pruebas que he realizado de esto la que mas me ha sorprendido es la siguiente personas con paralisis facial, a las que les han detectado los puntos de  acupuntura señalan que siente el paso de corriente en lugares tan alejados como las piernas o la espalda, esto me ha hecho pensar que el  sistema nervios busca  alguna forma de enviar la información al cerebro aunque existan nerviso dañados el problema es buscar esas frecuencia a las que hay una mejor respuesta,


----------



## asherar (Ago 7, 2008)

eserock dijo:
			
		

> ...
> ahora estoy trabajando en interpretar varias pruebas que he realizado de esto la que mas me ha sorprendido es la siguiente personas con paralisis facial, a las que les han detectado los puntos de  acupuntura señalan que siente el paso de corriente en lugares tan alejados como las piernas o la espalda, esto me ha hecho pensar que el  sistema nervios busca alguna forma de enviar la información al cerebro aunque existan nerviso dañados el problema es buscar esas frecuencia a las que hay una mejor respuesta,



Tal vez lo que pasa no es que mande señales a lugares dañados sino que el cerebro "interprete" que viene de ahí. 
En el cerebro los estímulos que llegan a un área de la corteza pueden ser interpretados también por áreas cercanas. Hay casos espectaculares. 
Uno muy común es el de los "miembros fantasma". Claro que no se trata de fantasmas sino de que el cerebro interpreta las señales que se generan en el muñón como si provinieran de partes del miembro amputado que ya no están. Es cosa del cerebro. 

También pasa con los órganos sexuales. Su proyección en la corteza del cerebro está muy cerca de la proyección correspondiente a los miembros (brazos y piernas). 
Así pasó que a una chica que conocí, cuando se excitaba se le ponía piel de gallina en todo un brazo o toda una pierna. Al cabo de un rato de tener relaciones, se le volvía a poner piel de gallina en otro brazo. Y así, ... Llegaba a tener hasta 4 orgasmos sin problemas. 
Como te imaginarás, ... yo no tomaba notas precisamente ! 

Saludos !

PD: Casualmemte hoy encontré esto: 
NOTICIA MSN


----------



## gervit (Ago 7, 2008)

estoy estancado con el tema del transformador, me esta costando conseguir el adecuado.
Me interesa tambien tu proyecto de localizacion de puntos acupuntura


----------



## eserock (Ago 8, 2008)

construyelo tu mismo a mano

necesitas una horma de 1/4 de pulgada rectangular junto con el laminado, enrolla en el primario 130 vueltas de alambre calibre 30 y en el secundario 520 vueltas en el secundario de calibre 36 el unico problema es que este es muy delago y debes tener cuidado de no romperlo.

otro podria ser en una horma de media pulgada con su respectivo laminado, enroollas 300 vueltas de alambre calibre 28 en el primario y en le secundario 1800 vueltas de alambre calibre 34
hay menos riedgo de que se truene el  alambre
estoy terminando la documentacion cuando detalle diagramas y fenolico los subo.

Alkejandro ni dudarlo las divertidas que te debes haber puesto.
del articulo que me señalas es bastante interesante ya que hay personas que cuando las estimulas electricamente ven luces de colores dependiendo de la zona, cuando te lo dicen por primera vez  pienzas qeue te estan vacilando pero al repetirse patrones  te das cuenta que algo hay de cierto.


----------



## sr-angmar (Ago 10, 2008)

hola!
he tratado de mas o menos leerme el post antes de publicar nada pero hay demasiados conocimientos muy densos, bueno aquí va mi consulta, resulta que estoy estudiando electrónica, la carrera, y a mi lo que me gusta son los montajes, no tengo problemas con la teoría pero de siempre me a gustado verle las tripas a todas las maquinas, como entretenimiento para desconectar un poco monto circuitos por mi cuenta que no tienen nada que ver con lo que estudio (mis estudios no están tan centrados en algunos temas), uno de estos montajes es un electroestimulador, lo empece porque se me sobrecargaron los gemelos y para salir a andar o hacer cualquier ejercicio leve que me aliviase hacia demasiado frío esos días y ya por la mera honrilla que funcione quiero acabarlo, aunque no lo necesite, me he estado informaciónrmando y he encontrado muchos montajes, me decante por uno que aunque manual te permitía bastante control sobre la frecuencia y la amplitud, pero tengo problemas con el transformador y he probado ya como 6 o 7 que tenia por aquí y ya que no me sirve ninguno me lo comprare, algún consejo? e montado el circuito este y los transformadores que he probado para esto, que son por así decirlo los que me han aconsejado son: uno de linea de audio de 8ohm 100v y uno de 230v-9v 1/2W


----------



## freddi16 (Ago 10, 2008)

Disculpa, pero que hace el segundo 555?


----------



## sr-angmar (Ago 10, 2008)

freddi16 dijo:
			
		

> Disculpa, pero que hace el segundo 555?



el segundo 555 me permite regular la duracion del pulso, uno regula la fecuencia y el otro el tiempo que esta en nivel alto la onda


----------



## eserock (Ago 10, 2008)

el problema con el transformador es la relacion entrada salida, si no es lo suficiente entonces la salida hace lo que se conoce como estimulo en frio que en realidad es que el musculo no alcance su nivel de extension y contraccion, con los que señale en los post anteriores obtienes una buena relacion, otro problema que noto es la alimentacion esta hecho para una pila de 9 volts que puede proporcionar impulsos de alta corriente, mientras que una fuente puede tener caidas de voltaje, si cambias  tu fuente por una de 12 volts regulada por lo menos a 1.5 amperes te funciona mejor, otro detalle el transistor seria bueno que lo cambiaras por un tip141c o por uno de la serie IRF640 por ejemplo aue tienen mayor transferencia de voltaje y corriente hacia cargas inductivas, si la corriente que proporciona  este al transformador  por la relacion no tendra suficiente energia como  para estimular un musculo, cualquier cosa en lo que les pueda ayudar haganmelo saber


----------



## sr-angmar (Ago 10, 2008)

eserock dijo:
			
		

> el problema con el transformador es la relacion entrada salida, si no es lo suficiente entonces la salida hace lo que se conoce como estimulo en frio que en realidad es que el musculo no alcance su nivel de extension y contraccion, con los que señale en los post anteriores obtienes una buena relacion, otro problema que noto es la alimentacion esta hecho para una pila de 9 volts que puede proporcionar impulsos de alta corriente, mientras que una fuente puede tener caidas de voltaje, si cambias  tu fuente por una de 12 volts regulada por lo menos a 1.5 amperes te funciona mejor, otro detalle el transistor seria bueno que lo cambiaras por un tip141c o por uno de la serie IRF640 por ejemplo aue tienen mayor transferencia de voltaje y corriente hacia cargas inductivas, si la corriente que proporciona  este al transformador  por la relacion no tendra suficiente energia como  para estimular un musculo, cualquier cosa en lo que les pueda ayudar haganmelo saber



bueno lo de la fuente no tengo problema, creo, porque tengo una fuente de 0-17v 1A que es la que utilizo para mis montajes. lo del tip141 lo tendria que mirar porque no tengo a mano, probre que tenia por ahi un 3055 porque con los transformadores que habia probado le metian mucha corriente al transistor, lo de los transformadores no se si es lo que dices de hacerlos a mano, aunque busco uno mas bien comercial, porque si funcionan me han pedido amigos que estan estudiando fisio que les haga una copia, y parece que los comerciales puede ser que tengan menos problemas no? y bueno lo de que era estimulo en frio salvo por el transformador de 9-230v 0.5A salida 6w el resto no me daba señal alguna se me corto circuitaban, 
y muchas gracias por responder tan rapido      

p/d algun tipo de transformador? o de los que me as dicho para montar cual crees que es mejor pa mi (nunca e montado ninguno)


----------



## eserock (Ago 14, 2008)

Cualquiera de los que te meciones te funciona bien, pero si no tienes herramientas ve por el segundo, es muy facil construir un  embobinador solo necesitas un mandrl y un motor de maquina de coser domestica (de los que traen pedal para variar la velocidad), lo mas dificil de conseguir es el cuentavualtas, hay unos de origen chino que cuentan golpes pero se pueden adaptar, o si ya prefieres hacerlo mas en forma te armas un contador digital, pero si lo quieres usar pronto  opta por el mecanico, para el lugar donde trabajo hice uno con un motor muy potente y trabaja cualquier calibre de alambre.

Ademas si vas a obtener utilidad por los demas equipos que te estan pidiendo pues vale la pena invertir para facilitar el trabajo


----------



## sr-angmar (Ago 22, 2008)

hola eserock, tan solo e podido coseguir una orma de 1.7*1.3cm y el nucleo de ferrita que le acompaña me podrias decir que hilo tengo que usar? te lo pregunto porque por calibres no lo puedo encargar, dime el diametro por favor, y si sabes mas o menos decirme la longitud te lo agradeceria


----------



## eserock (Ago 23, 2008)

dejame conseguir la tabla de conversion de calibres a mm y te paso los datos, si necesitas ayuda con algo mas  me dices


----------



## sr-angmar (Ago 24, 2008)

eserock dijo:
			
		

> dejame conseguir la tabla de conversion de calibres a mm y te paso los datos, si necesitas ayuda con algo mas  me dices



muchisimas gracias y mira por si te sirve de algo para ayudarme esta es la logica del transformador que necesito


----------



## gervit (Ago 24, 2008)

Les quiero comentar que el circuito que publique en este foro (electroestimulador para acupuntura) dio señales de vida con un transformador de 6+6V invertido, usando solo una mitad.
Todavia me falta probarlo mejor. 
Tengo que construir las placas que se conectan a la piel, siguiendo los pasos que estan en este mismo foro.
Tambien me gustaria comprobar con algun osciloscopio como es la forma de la señal.
Todavia queda por investigar la calidad de este circuito y esto no se bien como hacerlo.
Mi pregunta es: ¿Existe alguna contraindicacion de estos aparatos? ¿Puede causar algun daño si esta mal diseñado?


----------



## sr-angmar (Ago 24, 2008)

gervit me puedes decir las caracteristicas del transformador que usaste, como intensidad y potencia,  y lo de las palas lleva tambien su intringulis, en cuanto a lo del osciloscopio yo he estao mirando mis posibilidades y los voltios que usa el aparato los supera solo puedo comprobar la salida del circuito sin transformador y simplemente e quedao con un amigo, que tiene, para mirarlo cuando funcione


----------



## gervit (Ago 24, 2008)

Es un transformador de 6+6 y de mas o menos de 500mA. 
T aclaro que solo use una mitad de 6V. Tenes que probar en que sentido anda mejor.
Como dije anteriormente todavia me falta probar su efectividad, lo que si comprobe que da "patoditas" interesantes.
Si te quedan algunas dudas gustosamente te respondere.


----------



## gervit (Ago 24, 2008)

Aclaro que es un transformador de 220V en el primario y 6+6V en el secundario y en este caso se usa invertido


----------



## eserock (Ago 25, 2008)

Si consiguieras uno de 4.5 volts te iria mejor con primario de 220 la corriente puede ser hasta de 100 miliamperes lo que reduce el costo y tamaño, ya probe con uno de estas caracteristicas y si funciona bien, esto les simplificaria el problema, no se preocupen por el consumos de corriente es del orden de miliamperes, en el osciloscopio veran trenes de espigas de alto voltaje digamos entre 200 y 300 volts, una porcion positiva seguida de una porcion mas pequeña con valor negativo, pero hay que tener cuidado para no dañar el osciloscopio de preferencia con una punta atenuada en 10, y midiendo en la salida del transformador, no se les ocurra medir contra la tierra del circuito  ya que no les dara lectura correcta y solo mostrara ruido. no se les ocurra ticar las terminales del trnsformador con las manos humedas o con sudor, la resistencia corporal en estas condiciones es extremadamente baja.


----------



## gervit (Ago 25, 2008)

Ok voy a probar con transformador de 4.5V
Te preunto eserock, hay alguna forma de saber si esta funcionando correctamente el circuito? es decir como saber si los trenes de pulsos son los correctos.
Te consulto esto porque se me dificulta conseguir un osciloscopio para ver la forma de los trenes de pulsos.
Otra pregunta¿Tenes alguna sugerencia especial para construir los contactos que van en la piel? ya que este circuito es para usar en acupuntura.


----------



## eserock (Ago 25, 2008)

puedes colocar un led de monitor de preferencia en el colector del transistor una resistencia de 680 ohms en serie con el led y a su vez en paralelo con el transformador, si es para acupuntura busca algunas formas de acero inoxidable que terminen en punta de 2 mm.  en el otro coloca una tubo para sujetar con la mano, seria la forma mas eiciente, solo debes tener algunas precauciones

no en embarazadas, no en heridas abiertas, no en personas sudadas o mojadas, no despues de haber hecho ejercicio, no en personas con epilepsia del tipo que se induce, ni personas con protesis de bateria.

pues veo que alguien ya adelanto en esto y me da gusto ayudarles con lo que este en mi posibilidades, y espero que comenten sus resultados


----------



## asherar (Sep 1, 2008)

Mira lo que he encontrado entre cosas que bajé hace un tiempo de internet. 
(Ahora el link está roto) 

Es un circuito super simple para medir la resistencia de la piel con un 555.
Se alimenta con 3 V y manda pulsos a la PC por el puerto Paralelo. 
Requiere programar la PC para medir los pulsos.

Saludos


----------



## eserock (Sep 1, 2008)

Desde entonces el desarrollo de ese equipo a ido creciendo, actualmente se crean pulsos multiples para determinar en tiempo real diferentes resistencias corporales analizarlas y trazar curvas para compararloas con algunos patrones establecidos, y dan un diagnostico del estado de salud de la persona, hace algun tiempo me han pedido algo como esto pero aun no estaban convencidos de que el sistema funcionara realmente y si se les  hacia muy complejo por tener que pagar por realizar algoritmos y software complejo les resultaba muy costoso.


----------



## TULLIO (Sep 20, 2008)

Hola eserock, desearia si fuera posible, publicaras el circuito de una magnetoterapia, pero sin ningun circuito especial, como los tienen los circuitos de nueva electronica. El pedido es porque lo necesito por una lesion en la columna vertebral. Desde ya muchas gracias .


----------



## eserock (Sep 22, 2008)

Hola dame unos dias para mandarte un diagrama que pueda hacer esto de la manera mas simple ya que casi todos tienen que llevar interrupciones por circuito digital, pero dejame darte  algo lo mas sencillo posible.


----------



## sr-angmar (Oct 3, 2008)

eserock no se si recuedas el esquema mio quiero sustituir el par darlinton ultimo por un mosfet o algun otro dispositivo que me sirva de interruptor, a ser posible prefabricado, algun consejo? lo que me ineresa es eso que aga de inerruptor no creo necesitar que amplifique la corriente


----------



## TULLIO (Oct 6, 2008)

eserock: espero no te olvides de lo prometido.

                                                TULLIO


----------



## asherar (Oct 7, 2008)

TULLIO dijo:
			
		

> eserock: espero no te olvides de lo prometido.
> TULLIO



Parece que el amigo "eserock" debe andar ocupado, porque hace días que no aparece. Mientras lo esperamos te voy a pasar este enlace para que veas si es lo que andás buscando. (Espero que no se enoje conmigo!)
ElectroMagnetoTerapia.zip
Es una parte del articulo que salio en la revista NUEVA ELECTRONICA hace unos años. Falta la parte de "verso" inicial, pero básicamente está todo. 
Te incluyo algunas cosas mías, de cuando lo hice. 
Lo pude hacer andar pero no lo testeé demasiado, solo sé que oscilaba. 
En aquélla época no disponía de elementos para medir lo que emite.


----------



## TULLIO (Oct 7, 2008)

Alejandro Sherar: agradezco el envio, pero a pesar que trate de descargarlo, no me fue posible hacerlo de ninguna manera.Ignoro la causa. Podes darme una idea de como hacerlo com exito?

                                            TULLIO


----------



## eserock (Oct 7, 2008)

Gracias por la ayuda Alejandro
Sucede que se me acumulo el trabajo y me dejo sin nada de tiempo, en unos dias estoy de vuelta ya con mas información.

Ya revise el circuito, y me parece bueno el planteamiento como dices falta la parte de explicacion del porque o que hace el campo magnetico en el cuerpo. Creo que componentes modernos se podria simplificar bastante. 

En el organismo tenemos  diferentes fluidos que responden al campo electromagnetico de muy diferentes formas todo depende de la frecuencia de la señal, y hay diferentes vertientes de los sistemas que responden para mi a funcionado asi.
a baja frecuencia la respuesta la tiene el sistema nervioso (digamos de 3 a 100 Hz), a frecuencias comprendidas entre audio la respuesta es muscular ( entre 20 y 20 kHz) y a altas frecuencias se provocan estimulaciones a nivel celular ( aqui es donde se encuentra la mayoria de aplicaciones y varia desde los 20 KHz hasta los 10 Mhz algunos quieren usar hasta 20 MHz pero generan mucha temperatura en el organismo), digamos que quieres hacer una magnetoterapia debe estar dentro del tercer rango, ahora seria bueno saber que uso le daras, el diagrama que te envio alejandro es para campos magneticos planos por llamarlos de alguna manera, existen otro tipo en el que introducen como nucleo  de bobina el tejido a tratar ( un brazo, una pierna, el torax e incluso a cabeza) ambos son muy efectivos en el dolor si es para lo que quieres usarlo
si esta es tu intensión el campo magnetico debe ser pulsante de baja frecuencia es decir modular la frecuencia alta en pulsos de de 3 a 60 cortes por minutos, para dos cosas estimulas el sistema nervioso y estimulas el sistema organico que corresponde a la generacion de endorfinas es muy complejo todo esto, pero si me dices para que lo quieres usar podemos simplificar toda la explicacion, en realidad lo que elimina el dolor es la generacion de sustanncias analgesicas y en casos extremos se puede estimular la generacion de anestesicos pero eso es aun mas complicado, espero tu respuesta para  crearte el circuito y enviartelo.
una disculpa por la espera


----------



## asherar (Oct 7, 2008)

TULLIO dijo:
			
		

> Alejandro Sherar: agradezco el envio, pero a pesar que trate de descargarlo, no me fue posible hacerlo de ninguna manera.Ignoro la causa. Podes darme una idea de como hacerlo com exito?



Mirá, yo recién lo pude bajar perfectamente. Pero no hay problema, te posteo todo aquí. 

Las inductancias estan bobinadas sobre rodajas cortadas de una ferrita de antena de radio y perforadas con una mecha, con muuuuucho cuidado. Ojo porque el ferrite se quiebra de nada!
El choque (a la derecha, sobre uno de los zócalos de 4001) me lo dio un amigo, y es de los que se usan en radio o TV. 
Fijate que en la fuente no usaba regulador, solo rectificador filtrado. No recuerdo si existían los LM7824.
En la foto, los integrados de abajo son los 4001, y el de arriba es el 4040. Los saqué para otra cosa, al igual que la cajita metálica, pero creeme que andaba lo más bien. 
Voy a ver si consigo los integrados y el transformador y al menos le saco una foto al oscilograma de salida. 
También llegué a cortar las plaquetas para hacer las antenas pero nunca les hice las pistas. Tenía percloruro, pero no fotoresist, y en aquélla época (1987) no se había inventado el "método de la plancha". Tampoco era tan común la impresora láser, al menos para los "pequeños roedores" como yo. 
Otro método que sugerían para las antenas era usando cable plano de disco rígido, con lo que se podía envolver las muñecas, rodillas o tobillos para irradiación localizada. Los extremos de los cables hay que soldarlos de manera que la corriente vaya por un hilo y vuelva por el hilo inmediato adyacente.
*Editado: *Si encuentro las antenas que hice, también las muestro acá.







Las islas están recortadas a mano, con cutter. JeJe! No hay duda que eran otras épocas !
















Espero no solo que ande sino que te sea muy útil !


----------



## TULLIO (Oct 8, 2008)

Eserock: Pienso que debe ser del tercer tipo, pulsado y de baja frecuencia, ya que me lo debo aplicar en torso (columna) y rodilla.Desde ya muchisimas gracias y muy buenas tus explicaciones, como he podido ver en anteriores oportunidades .
                                                               TULLIO


----------



## mariano22755 (Oct 8, 2008)

hola, me sumé hace poco tiempo al foro, 
 estuve mirando detenidamente todo lo que han discutido sobre electromedicina, realmente muy interesante, la verdad aprendí un montón; 
eserock escribio hace un tiempo; 
"ahora estoy trabajando en interpretar varias pruebas que he realizado de esto la que mas me ha sorprendido es la siguiente personas con paralisis facial, a las que les han detectado los puntos de  acupuntura señalan que siente el paso de corriente en lugares tan alejados como las piernas o la espalda, esto me ha hecho pensar que el  sistema nervios busca  alguna forma de enviar la información al cerebro aunque existan nerviso dañados el problema es buscar esas frecuencia a las que hay una mejor respuesta"

en cuanto a la cita que hago,  yo quisiera saber que puntos se eligieron para la estimulación en parálisis faciales?
el nervio facial es principalmente un nervio motor, con grandes representaciones viscero-motoras, y eferentes viscerales especiales( sobre los músculos derivados de los arcos branquiales, en este caso de la mímica), tiene un representación víscero-sensitiva ( gustativa), pero muy poca sensitiva somática ( o sea táctil), solo corresponde a una parte del conducto auditivo externo, el territorio somato-sensitivo (táctil y doloroso)  de la cara pertenece al trigémino: estabas haciendo estimulación trigeminal cuando aparecieron esas parestesias. 
eso me lleva a ver si hay alguna relación con la estimulación del nervio vago o pneumo-gástrico (vns, son las siglas en ingles) en diversas patologías que van desde la epilepsia ( patología que se puede caracterizar con la sensación de parestesias)  a la depresión y la cefalea ( tbn relacionadas de alguna manera). el facial comparte núcleos de origen con el trigémino y el vago, más con el vago. esto me lleva a pensar en si hay una relación de causa y efecto en lo que apreciaste.
por otro lado, hay diferentes blancos, y en realidad el vago es solo uno, tbn se describen en trigémino y otros nervios. 
saludos a todos nuevamente; 
mariano


----------



## eserock (Oct 8, 2008)

Ojala y mis conocimientos en medicina fueran tan amplios tal vez ya hubiera avanzado mas en mis trabajos, pero te  agradezco toda la información adicional que me diste y la que me puedas dar en futuro, veras cuando yo estudie no habia un area de la electronica que se dedicara completamente a la electromedicina, en alguna materia me dieron señales organicas, pero todo fue muy basico, asi que siento que me falta terminologia medica algunas cosas las se pero rara vez las utilizo, 

otra pregunta Tullio lo quieres simple es decir solo encender y apagar. si es asi mañana te tengo listo un diagrama ,


----------



## mariano22755 (Oct 9, 2008)

Hola a todos!
Hasta ahora lo que han estado discutiendo es sobre sistemas de aplicación externa,  hay muchos dispositivos que trabajan en forma implantable, como por ejemplo los marcapasos, los neuromoduladores centrales y periféricos. Estos últimos son dispositivos que trabajan con un generados como el del marcapaso y los electrodos se aplican por diversas técnicas quirúrgicas dentro del sistema nervioso central o periférico. Lo intermedio entre los dispositivos externos y los implamtables son los semi-implantables, como por ejemplo los marcapasos externos, donde el electrodo está dentro del corazón y el generador fuera, hay neuromoduladores y múltiples sistemas de registro de señales biológicas. La señal puede llegar al electrodo desde el generados a través de un cable convencional, o utilizando fenómenos de inducción, el primario está fuera de la piel, y el secundario por dentro, de esa forma no existe continuidad entre un subsistema y otro, de manera que la piel no está abierta y así el riesgo de infecciones es mínimo, además de ser más confortable, obvio. 
yo hora estoy por comenzar a trabajar en neuromoduladores cerebrales en modelos de roedores, pero en este caso la señal se genera, y  los registros de la actividad biológica se practica directamente aplicando electrodos dentro del  parénquima (o sea el tejido funcionante) cerebral. los electrodos se implantan mediante el uso de un sistema que  se llama estereotáctico, y trabaja con mapas del cerebro y define coordenadas para cada región,  después aplicando  con un marco especial ( marco estereotáctico) que establece el cero para el sistema de coordenadas y calibra la llegada de una aguja a la región definida, se implantan los electrodos.
ahora estoy viendo que  tipos de electro2 voy a usar, los tengo que fabricar, pero básicamente son de aguja, rígidos, para no sufrir desviaciones en su trayecto y extremadamente finos.
en lo que pueda aportar,  gustoso...
salu2 a to2
mariano


----------



## eserock (Oct 9, 2008)

Hola mariano
Si hasta ahora nos hemos referido a equipos de aplicacion externa por la simple razon de que hasta ahora esas han sido las peticiones de los foristas e iniciamos conseñales muy basicas, han ido solicitando mas información conforme ha pasado el tiempo pero vamos bastante bien, me gustan tus aportes pero me gsutaria que usaras  lenguaje mas mundano ya que muchos no entenderan los terminos del area biomedica que utilizas, te daras cuenta que muchos se atoraran en eso, yo trabajo mas en el area de rehabilitacion que en el area de diagnostico y lo que menos hago es la electronica de aplicacion interna "bueno entre comillas " porque lo señalaste hay formas de introducir señales electricas sin invadir el organismo, me da gusto que alguien con tus conocimientos haga mas aportes. 
Como veras estamos intentando llenar un hueco donde se involucran la electronica y el organismo, es el sueño de muchos que con la magia de la electronica se pueda sanar el organismo.


----------



## sr-angmar (Oct 12, 2008)

hola a todos y bienvenido al recién incorporado a este compendio de conocimientos (mas experimentales e intuitivos que otra cosas    ) bueno hace unos días os pedía consejo sobre un componente que quería sustituir para seguir con mi electroestimulador ahora ya se seguro que parámetro me falla de ese transistor, es la tensión de saturación que tiene (VCE(sat)=1.4v). ¿Alguien me recomienda otro transistor? necesito que tenga un mínimo de 5v para que me cuadren las cuentas (que no se si fiarme de ellas) si es mas tampoco pasa nada.


----------



## eserock (Oct 12, 2008)

Hola en algunos circuitos de electroestimuladores yo he reemplazado los transistores con uno de tipo IRF640, he obtenido muy buenos resultados ya que transmiten una mayor potencia al primario del transformador.


----------



## mariano22755 (Oct 25, 2008)

Hola a todos, 
Creo que encontré una buena opción para el estimulador que tengo que fabricar, a  ver que les parece.
Estuve usando un software generador de señal, que utiliza la placa de audio de la pc como conversor analógico-digital, medí sin carga la tensión de salida y es de hasta 1.47 V, la forma de onda la verifique con el osciloscopio sin  y con carga, es adecuada pero bifásica. Como tengo que trabajar a corriente regulada ( o mejor dicho, calibrada), y la resistencia del cerebro de rata es de 125 ohms/cm de distancia entre los electrodos, podemos asumir que nunca va a ser mayor que eso, el cerebro de rata es muy pequeño. 
Si trabajo con una fuente que tenga una resistencia interna  digamos 1000 veces superior a la del  cerebro, la adición de la carga que este representa va a variar mínimamente la corriente de salida. De manera que requeriría colocar un resistor de 125,  Kohms. Para llegar a una corriente de necesitaría trabajar con  37.5 V, de manera que con un simple amplificador, y un resistor en serie de 250 k, creo que obtendría un estimulador que arroje una corriente de 300 microamperes, y una señal de onda cuadrada de morfología variable. 
Un saludo cordial a todos, y gracias por la bienvenida al foro que recibí.
Mariano


----------



## asherar (Oct 25, 2008)

Subo acá unas fotos para completar _este post_.


----------



## chikung53 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hola a todos: Estoy estudiando los meridianos de la medicina china. He visto que existen aparatos
para medir el estado de los meridianos según la técnica Ryodoraku, desarrollada por el doc Nakatami de japón. Este aparato funciona inyectando una tensión de º12v a 200uA y luego mide la caida ó el pasaje de corriente en un punto de acupuntura. Alguien dispone de un circuito que haga ese trabajo?.
Por otra parte, he leido los artículos y no comprendo cómo se llega a la conclusión del valor de resistencia eléctrica de la piel humana. algunos hablan de cientos de ohms, otros de miles y otros de M.
Todo un tema. dejo esa duda para otro momento, si alguien puede ayudarme con el circuito le estaré muy agradecido, soy instructor de chi kung y deseo aprender la forma de evaluar la circulación energética por los meridianos. Ese aparato del cual les hablo, mediría en puntos concretos el estado de la circulación energética. Desde ya muchas gracias.
Saludos: Luis


----------



## TULLIO (Nov 8, 2008)

Hola chikung53:el circuito con todas las indicaciones lo podes bajar de google como: Detector de acupuntura, nueva electronica LX559.


----------



## mariano22755 (Nov 10, 2008)

En realidad la resistencia de cualquier material varia con la longitud del mismo y el área de sección, de esta manera, un sector de piel de un cm. cuadrado va a tener distinta resistencia que otro de 50 cm. cuadrados. Además, la piel posee diferentes grosores según la región que se analice, a todo esto se le agrega el hecho de que la resistencia disminuye con la humedad que tiene. 
Una característica importante de cualquier conductor (o aislante) es su resistividad (ρ),  esta varía según la temperatura o otras variables, pero cuando esta se mantienen constantes, permite calcular la resistencia de un conductor sabiendo solo su longitud y el área; esto se hace de la siguiente manera: R = ρ * l / A; el ρ de la piel humana es aproximadamente 500 KΩ*m. De esa manera; un metro cuadrado  de piel con un espesor de 2 mm.  tendría un resistencia aproximada de 1K Ω aprox., para 23 ºC de temperatura ambiente.
Saludos
Mariano


----------



## chikung53 (Nov 10, 2008)

Gervit: Buscà la web de vagos.es. poné acupuntura y te van a aparecer muchos links a libros sobre acupuntura, comenzá con sussman y si querés saber el trayecto de los meridianos hay links a láminas.
La bioestimulación puede llegar a ser complicada hay que definir cuál es la patología, saber qué meridiano está afectado y determinar si debe sedarse o estimular algunos puntos. El libro de sussman es clarito y sensillo, después podés ver a padilla, pero empezá con sussmann. No sé dónde está el circuito del cuál hablás. Yo estoy tratando de construir un aparato para medir el estado del meridiano, eso se hace inyectando una corriente de 200 mA a 12V constantes y luego midiendo la corriente que logra pasar. Culquier duda a tu disposición. Saludos Luis. Gracias a  mariano y a tullio por su aporte.


----------



## eserock (Nov 13, 2008)

Hola 

yo tengo desarrollado un circuito que señala y busca los  puntos energeticos o meridianos, no me base en el de la corriente directa pues tiene muchos errores de lectura ademas lo que dice mariano es cierto, cada persona tiene un coeficiente de resietncia diferente dependiente de muchas variables, para resolver esto yo arme un oscilador de baja frecuencia e inserte la piel como una resistencia en el circuito que provoca variaciones en la oscilacion asi si una persona tiene baja resitencia en la piel el circuito me lo señala y solo tengo que calibrar con un potenciometro el circuito,  asi obtengo un promedio de pulsaciones despues al mover el electrodo detector al hacercarse a un punto de acupuntura este oscilara mas  aprisa indicandome que estoy cerca del punto, esto es para localizarlos, para saber el estado de un punto en concreto coloco los electrodos en una parte de piel y observo las pulsaciones, despues me voya un punto en concreto en base a un diagrama de acupuntura si las pulsaciones son lentas ese punto esta bloqueado, varios medicos que lo han usado dicen que funciona muy bien en base a su experiencia con otros equipos. el circuito es muy basico.
saludos


----------



## mariano22755 (Dic 6, 2008)

Hola gente;
Ando buscando las razones matemáticas por las cuales se prefieren, en la mayoría de los equipos de neuroestimulación, ondas cuadradas. Yo calculo ( aunque me gustaría estar más seguro)  que es por el alto contenido de armónicas que presenta,  al ser impares, el espaciado para estimular neuronas con distintos propiedades sería más alto, el inicio con amplitud máxima pondría en fase las diferentes células estimuladas,  por la falta de cancelación de armónicas, al inicio del ciclo de trabajo ¿Alguien piensa otra cosa al respecto? …
Ah,  si tienen bibliografía para recomendar, se los agradezco…
Bueno, les mando un saludo a todos
Mariano


----------



## joshdaniel (Dic 30, 2008)

Bueno soy nuevo en este foro y me intereso mucho esta rama la bioingeniería, pero aqui encontre a personas muy valorables para mi, bueno mariano preparate que de aqui a un tiempo recibiras muchas preguntas por parte mia, igual para eserock y todos los demas, Desarrollaré un electrocardiograma desde inicios, para aprender más, ya entendi sobre la piel humana y su resistencia como lo explicó mariano, aca capaz acoto algo que se me ocurrió.

En la imagen que adjunto pongo la piel humana(lo poco que recuerdo de biologia anatomia esas cosas perdonen la ignorancia), y segun lo que comprendo de mariano y lo que deduje es que: En mi caso particular la resistencia a tomarse en cuenta es aquella en la cual actuará el electrodo, por lo tanto se deberá tomar en cuenta la sección transversal *"A= LxM"* del lugar de contacto entre el electrodo y la piel ademas del espesor *"e"* ademas de su resistividad que segun mariano es alrededor de 500KOhm por metro con variaciones porsupesto segun paciente.
Bueno porfavor avisarme si cometo errores en la deduccion y ademas quisiera poder abstraer muy bien las cosas para poder realizar muy bien el proyecto del ECG.

Ademas otra pregunta, sobre en cuanto reduce el gel que se aplica en los electrodos la resistencia de la piel. y de que espesor es la piel promedio.

Gracias espero tu colaboracion mariano.

Atte Joshdaniel


----------



## joshdaniel (Ene 3, 2009)

Electrocardiograma de 3 derivaciones DI, DII, DIII

Aqui les dejo mi idea, esta condicionada por ciertos factores como: Se debe visualizar en una Laptop por puerto USB; Lo malo es que no cuento con amplificador de instrumentación y no los venden por aqui asi que se hara uno en base a operacionales normales, ademas de tener una alimentación simetrica con dos baterias, no tendra filtros de eliminacion de ruido de linea (60Hz), ya que se alimentaran por baterias como dije. En la etapa de la conversión A/D estoy pensando en un PIC con ADC y USB, lo malo es que no se nada de USB. Y segun lo pense el software que recogeria los datos sería el LAbwiew, bueno eso es solo referencial ya que podria ser otro.



Bueno espero sus comentarios y criticas porfavor y quisiera aportes sobre como podria ser este ECG peligroso para el paciente, busque información y averigue que podia ocacional fibrilacion ventricular, aun no se si este detalle se soluciono con el empleo de baterias.

Aparte vi un circuito que en la entradad de los electrodos pone dos diodos paralelos pero invertidos, pense que essto era para que cualquier tension que supere el voltaje de umbral del diodo haga pasar la corriente por los diodos y asi protejer al paciente, porfavor indicarme si estoy en lo correcto.


----------



## mariano22755 (Ene 3, 2009)

Hola gente!
Joshdaniel ¸en cuanto a lo que me preguntabas sobre la resistencia de la piel, el electrocardiógrafo, al igual que electroencefalógrafo no reciben directamente la corriente que se produce a nivel de los diferentes generadores que se están analizando, la piel actúa como un potente dieléctrico ( en particular la epidermis, que está formada por 7 capas de celulas, de las cuales las mas superficiales tienen una alta constante dielectrica), y el electrodo, junto con las soluciones iónicas subyacentes a la epidermis conforman un capacitor. De esta manera, el sistema no registra corriente sino potenciales. Si la  dermis (que se aloja subyacente a la epidermis) se carga negativamente, el electrodo se torna positivo, de todas maneras el registro es el mismo, porque la corriente que se genera en la  placa que forma el electrodo de registro se dirige (en sentido físico) al sistema de registro, es decir, los electrones se alejan del generador, que esta bajo la piel. 
Es importante que la conexión a  tierra, sea buena, porque sino el registro no va a ser adecuado. En los electrocardiógrafos los requerimientos son un poco menores que en electroencefalógrafos, porque la intensidad, es en promedio unas 1000 veces mayor, pero igual las señales en EEG son muy débiles, del orden de 1 mV, y por eso, la buena conexión a tierra es imprescindible. Nosotros, en el laboratorio de epilepsia experimental tuvimos varios inconvenientes para encontrar una tierra adecuada, y de eso depende un buen registro, mas aun, porque hacemos registros electrocorticograficos, que trabajan con señales de un micro volt por ejemplo…
En cuanto al filtro de 60 Hz, yo te recomiendo que lo utilices, porque la señal se puede filtrar desde muchos lados, entre ellos de la misma conexión a tierra, o desde los circuitos de alimentación de la laptop, si está conectada a la fuente de alimentación externa, no te olvides que las señales son muy débiles. Lo ideal es que esta conexión no sea compartida con otros equipos. Si no querés trabajar con sistemas de filtro digitales, que requieren softs adecuados, podes armarlo con un circuito RLC resonante paralelo, de todas formas hay que seleccionar bien los componentes, porque la misma agitación térmica en los conductores, dieléctricos y demás del circuito inducen ruido, ademas, cuando lo haces pr medio de un programa, este puede filtrar la frecuencias en las últimas etapas de análisis, eliminando la posibilidad de agregados tardíos. 
Un saludo atento
Mariano


----------



## joshdaniel (Ene 3, 2009)

Muchas gracias mariano, algo lei de que estabas haciendo pruebas con roedores sobre mandar señales electricas al cerebro de roedores, escuche en mi facultad que un docente trabajaba con eso, bueno a mi me interesa tb mucho ese tema, a ver si publicas respecto del mismo.

Entendi lo que me dijiste, disculpa la molestia trato de comprender bien esas cosas quiero que veas la siguiente imagen, estoy en lo correcto? dibuje eso segun comprendi lo que me dijiste, pero creo que aun asi como en capacitores existe la corriente de fuga en este caso necesariamente debe existir una corriente pequeña en todo caso para que seria la aplicacion de gel, solo para conectar bien el electrodo al material dielectrico como la piel en este caso.
Gracias saludos aprendo mucho aqui..


----------



## mariano22755 (Ene 4, 2009)

Hola Joshdaniel;
Entendiste muy bien lo que te expliqué, el grafico es, a mi entender, correcto. Es cierto que existen corrientes de fuga, pero no es lo más importante. Aunque con esos potenciales son despreciables a los fines de realizar una medición del comportamiento de una señal generada internamente. Es distinto cuando se quiere generar desde afuera corriente para que circule por el cuerpo, en esa situación, los potenciales, si bien hacen efecto capacitivo, lo que se aprovecha es la corriente de fuga. La epidermis a nivel de sus capas mas superficiales, químicamente,  esta compuesta por celdas ( que son los vestigios de células ya muertas, puesto que la vivas solo se encuentran en los estratos mas profundo, donde hay replicación celular y generación muy activa, esto asegura el recambio constante de la piel), que esta compuestas por una red de proteínas (muchas de ellas hidrosolubles), inmersas en una solución  acuosa rica en sales, el tema es que estas celdas esta inmersas en un magma intercelular oleoso, esto hace que la piel, en sus estratos mas superficiales sea un dieléctrico. 
En cuento a lo que me preguntabas de los geles, en los sistemas de registro, lo que favorecen es un contacto adecuado entre el electrodo y la piel, son conductores que se adaptan a las pequeñas irregularidades de la superficie corporal. De todas maneras si se producen corrientes de fuga no alteran en demasía el registro al disminuir el efecto capacitivo, ya que el generador es mucho mayor, e influencia mas el comportamiento de los iones que es están bajo  la epidermis que el capacitor del cual estamos hablando. Esto, en cambio, es mucho mas critico, en el electroencefalograma, donde la piel y el pelo deben estar muy secos a la hora de contactar con la con el sistema de registro, ahí se usan pastas especiales, y el comportamiento, y análisis por su puesto,  del registro estan estandarizados para la utilización de estas pastas.
Atte. Mariano


----------



## pepechip (Ene 12, 2009)

Para la salida de un equipo de electromedicina que tiene que entregar a una carga una corriente de 200 mA  a 24V que me aconsejais:
JACK mono de 5mm o bien RCA


----------



## gervit (Ene 15, 2009)

Ok voy a buscar ese software espero conseguirlo.
Pero se tambien q existen circuitos tipo biofeedbak, q a medida q te vas relajando lo vas viendo o escuchando en el aparatito. Es como controlar algo por medio de la tension o de la relajacion, algo asi creo.


----------



## CoolDann (Ene 15, 2009)

Gervit, no se si leiste que hice un proyecto de mover un carro a control remoto con las ondas cerebrales ALFA, que son las que se generan cuando estas relajado. Si no lo estas no se movera. Tambien hace tiempo compre un aparatito que te lo conectabas en los dedos, pero era como esos que te pones en la muñeca para descargar tu carga estatica y no dañar lso circuitos. Aun tengo por ahi ese circuito (yo no lo hice, lo compre), pero no me gustaba pues si estabas tenso emitia un sonido agudo medio molesto, y estando relajado generaba el sonido grave. Asi que decidi conectarla a una de esas antiquisimas Comodore 64, y lo que hacia era generar un patron de colores en la pantalla en lugar del pitido.
Si lo desea me fusilo (copio) el circuito ue compre y lo pongo aqui.
Saludos
Por otro lado si no encuentran el Brainwave por ahi lo tengo, Si lo desean lo subo, pero eso sera hasta mañana (viernes)pues hoy ando aun medio ocupado.


----------



## jhota_jhota (Ene 16, 2009)

me gustaria saber si alguin me puede dar una mano para diseñar un equipo de ultrasonido terapeutico, he visto que los suelen hacer con transistores retroalimentados el problema de muchos de estos es que no consiguen la potencia necesaria para generar un buen efecto. otros son diseñados con mosfet pero estoy presentan problemas de sobrecalentamiento tanto en el equipo como en la pieza de mano lo que podria generar daños al paciente. ademas se sabe que las piezas de manos son unicas es decir no todas oscilan a la misma frecuencia ni presentan la misma potencia con el mismo voltaje aplicado, por lo cual el circuito deberia ser adaptable a un control.

agradezco si tiene información de un oscilador con un piezoelectrico medico y control de este.


----------



## asherar (Ene 17, 2009)

jhota_jhota dijo:
			
		

> me gustaria saber si alguin me puede dar una mano para diseñar un equipo de ultrasonido terapeutico, he visto que los suelen hacer con transistores retroalimentados el problema de muchos de estos es que no consiguen la potencia necesaria para generar un buen efecto. otros son diseñados con mosfet pero estoy presentan problemas de sobrecalentamiento tanto en el equipo como en la pieza de mano lo que podria generar daños al paciente. ademas se sabe que las piezas de manos son unicas es decir no todas oscilan a la misma frecuencia ni presentan la misma potencia con el mismo voltaje aplicado, por lo cual el circuito deberia ser adaptable a un control.
> 
> agradezco si tiene información de un oscilador con un piezoelectrico medico y control de este.



Tienes idea de la potencia mínima necesaria ? 
Y de la frecuencia ?


----------



## jhota_jhota (Ene 18, 2009)

la potencia maxima de un equipo eletromedico principalmente para fisioterapia es de 10w +- un 30% con un era de 5cm es decir de 8.5w a 11.5w ya que segun la norma ...bueno en este momento no recuerdo la norma los w/cm2 no deben superar los 2w/cm2 con un % de error equivalente el mecionado anteriormente.  la minima no importa pero se tiene que el equipo debe tener un rango hasta 10 w para los diferentes tipos de aplicaciones. la frecuencias son: 3mhz para equipos de tipo estetico y de 1mhz para equipo medico en fisiterapia. es super importante que no se supere los 10w +-30% ya que pueden dejar un hueso gelatinoso y no se puede recuperar.


----------



## mariano22755 (Ene 24, 2009)

Hola gente!
Durante mi beca en cirugía de la epilepsia roté por electroencefalografía (EEG) y videoelectroencefalografia (video-EEG). Las ondas alfa de los estados de despertar y de relajación que interesan, son las que se encuentran a nivel del lóbulo occipital (referencias O1 y O2, del sistema internacional de 32 contactos).En los demás lóbulos, y aun mismo en el occipital (aunque en menor medida), existen fenómenos transitorios de frecuencias mas altas ( y mas bajas también) , que no implican necesariamente falta de relajación. Son datos, creo, a tener en cuenta para el desarrollo de cualquier sistema.
Les adjunto el gráfico de aplicación de electrodos para EEG del sistema internacional (los números impares corresponden el lado izquierdo).  
Saludos cordiales,
Mariano


----------



## burren (Feb 1, 2009)

saludos sr-angmar no me queda bien en claro eso de que conseguiste que la I=0 puesto que ahora que tengo tiempo e buscado información acerca de la electro estimulación la cual establese varios parametros para tomar en cuenta:

1) ¿Que tipo de corriente vamos a usar?
     R= la que es capaz de reducir el potencial de reposo hasta el valor de umbral y que es la mas comoda para el        individuo

2) la experiencias que llevo a cabo un cientifico llamado Weiss lo levaron a constatar que para obtener una estimulacion no es tanto la forma de la corriente lo que importa, sino la cantidad de esta en un determinado tiempo o Q=I*t
Q= carga electrica
I= corriente
t= tiempo
i= coeficiente de reobase
de hay se encontro que I= (q/t)+i derivada de la formula fundamental 

de hay tambien surgen dos parametros los cuales son conaxia y reobase

se estudiaron varias formas de onda las cuales la mejor fue la cuadrada o rectangular
por que con este tipo de onda se reduce la carga y el tiempo de aplicacion.

Otro factor que debes minimizar para tener una estimulacion lo mas comoda posible es la energia electrica W
W= I al cuadrado *t*R
I= corriente
t= tiempo de aplicacion
R= resistencia de la piel

en eso me quede seguire checando el dato y experimentando con ctos.
saludos espero comentarios y aportaciones


----------



## eserock (Feb 2, 2009)

Hola ferr y hola de nuevo a todos deje esto por un tiempo pues estoy desarrollando nuevas aplicaciones pare el area aqui tratada y me a absorvido todo el tiempo libre.

respecto a tu pregunta sobre ultrasonido depende de la aplicacion que desees actualmente hay transductores de ultrasonido de una gama muy amplificadora desde simples buzers ultrasonicos hast ceramicas para ecografia si pasar por  alto las de fisioterapia.

Existen dos variables importantes la primera es la frecuencia que usaras y la segunda muy importante la potencia que aplicaras. La frecuencia  actualmente hay ceramicas de frecuencias muy variadas que van desde los 20 KHz hasta varios MHz y la aplicacion  va desde limpiadoras (frecuencias mas bajas, 20, 30, 40, 100 y en ocasiones hasta 200 Khz) que se basan  en un principio llamado cavitacion (ptencias muy altas desde 50 hasta varios miles de watts), las terapeuticas que andan en  el orden de 500KHz a 1.5Mhz (de baja potencia algunos watts) y las de diagnostico usadas en ultrasonografia entre 1.5 Mhz y he encontrado hasta de 5 Mhz ( de baja potencia algunos watts)

Hay muchas consideraciones a tener en cuenta lo primero es  la ceramica de ella debes considerar minimamente:
su potencia watts
su capacidad nF
Frecuencia central de trabajo
y casi todos los fabricantes omiten lo siguiente
Vpp maximo que admite la ceramica ( si no  lo tomas en cuenta despolarizas la ceramica y deja de funcionar)
impedancia  de la ceramica a la frecuencia de trabajo

con esto puedes calcular los parametros de señal que debes aaplicar.

despues debes buscar el circuito que logre la mejor eficacia de tu ceramica y existen diferentes tipos de amplificador desde circuitos con transistores biplares, fets, amplificador operacionales hasta tecnlogias muy nuevas  con transistores hibridos que generan gran flujo de corriente, el oscilador debe ser lo mas estable que se pueda ya que la ceramica tiene una frecuencia central de trabajo.

de lo que señalas de construir el propio transductor es casi imposible por las condiciones de presion, temperatura, y el someter a campos  electricos muy elevados para formar la orientacion de los materiales,  es mas barato comprar la ceramica. y luego  las ceramicas de potencia se forman  mediante sandwich de ceramicas mas pequeñas y tienen que ser  alineadas perfectamente para amplificar su efecto.
bueno espero haber  ayudado con tu duda


----------



## boximil1 (Feb 3, 2009)

les hare una consulta y espero que me respondan seriamente y lo mas objetivament eposible, sin sentirse agredidos .

una cosa es hacer un oscilador, cosa que veo que les gusta mucho a los hoobystas y tiene mil aplicaciones.
una cosa es hacer algun aparato para uso propio.
una cosa es tomar información de la web.

y otra muy distinta hacer algo serio , respaldado por estudios cientificos para decir que esto hace tal cosa.
generar intensiónalmente o sin querer falsas espectativas en personas con problemas de salud.
quizas hasta aumentar su dolencia con aparatos no serios. 

en resumidas cuentas, quien puede decir que cualquiera de los aparatos que estan haciendo realmente cumplen con su funcion medica ?
por que vender algo que dicen que cura tal enfermedad o alivia tal problema de salud si no es asi es un engaño muy cruel.

no me digan que hay mil paginas en la web , las hay de mil mentiras, por favor les solicito que (y no estoy diciendo que algo de lo que uds. ponen no funcione, ni que lo hacen a proposito , solo lo pongo en duda su principio basico y sus efectos en la salud).
les solicito que , cualquier circuito que pongan que genere tal efecto lo respalden con estudios de universidades , de paginas web de universidades de medicina de verdad.

estudios de contraindicaciones, si puede usarlso cualquiera, si no genera efectos nocivos , etc, etc.

*lo que estoy planteando lo hago con todo respeto y , por el tema a tratarse deberia incluso el moderador prestarle atensión .*

saludos


----------



## burren (Feb 3, 2009)

efectivamente a eso me referia al poner el post anterior boximil1 en el aspecto de que el corazon de un circuito estimulador es efectivamente un oscilador pero todo esto debe reunir algunas caracteristicas para hacerlo lo mejor posible para un pasiente, que fue a lo que me di a la tarea de buscar que tipo de señal, que potencia, etc. y descubri un buen libro en la red el cual lleva por nombre  "la electroestimulacion entrenamiento y periodización"
http://books.google.com.mx/books?id=VT23s542EZoC&pg=PA18&dq=electroestimulador#PPP1,M1
 en lo que e leido pues muestra algunos datos que no tenia en cuenta y en el cual seguire aundando.


----------



## eserock (Feb 3, 2009)

Efectivamente boxmil y burren tienen mucha razon, el medio de la electroestimulacion esta lleno de charlatanes que dicen saber de todo y en realidad su conocimiento es muy escaso o mejor dicho nulo, si notan en lo que yo inicie comentando no he llegado a la etapa de electroestimulacion recien empezaba con los efectos que genera solo la corriente directa, solo que empezaron con preguntas sobre estimuladores y mostre lo mas basico que pude, tambien creo que es necesario indicar que la cantidad de estudios serios es muy escasa y en ocasiones de pesima calidad o con muchas mentiras disfrazadas de verdad.

Una cosa importante quese debe considerar es que esta es un area que da a ganar mucho dinero (en realidad me refiero a mucho) a determinadas compañias que realizan unos cuantos estudios y es por eso que  mucha de esta información no sale de esas copañias, ( merefiero a parametros de corriente, voltaje, frecuencia, forma de señal a veces  hasta el exito de un equipo radica en un solo componente electronico) la mayoria de fabricantes de estos equipo protege sus descubrimientos de muchas  formas borrando los numeros y valores de componentes, encapsulando en resina, reetiquetando componentes todo con la finalidad de dificultar la copia y como es logio la copia nunca hara el efecto de el original. 

Como les eñalo es un area en la que falta mucho desarrollo son muy pocas las compañias que hacen estudios verdaderos y otra cosa es extremadamente costoso por mas pequeño que sea elestudio, por varias razones esta area de la electronica no es de consumo, si no orientada a un grupo especifico de especialistas, al hacer tirajes de pocos  equipos su precio es muy alto.

Otra de las cosas que no queda clara es que en la bioelectronica  se diferencias dos areas muy marcadas una es el diagnostico (una area creciente y de mucha aplicacion) y la fisioterapia ( una area muy restringida por los detalles que ustedes exponen).

Y me da mucho gusto que gente como ustedes empiece a crear la cultura de  fundamentar todos los conocimientos expuestos, aunque dejenme decirles  que los estudios  mas fuertes de esta area esta en las empresas privadas, ademas  aqui solo estamos tratando la electroestimulacion, y ya  hay otras muchas tecnicas desarrolladas para el area de fisioterapia, que estan mas complejas de entender que  esta que tratamos

si alguno de ustedes tiene idea de  como desarrollar este tema que sea util para todos lo hacemos


----------



## gervit (Feb 5, 2009)

Bueno muchas gracias boximil1 por tu comentario me parecio muy acertado.
Es verdad todo lo q decis lo q pasa q por ahi la cosa se pone muy complicada (por que el tema lo es) y los q no sabemos mucho de medicina quedamos afuera y no entendemos nada.
Busquemos un camino intermedio si es que se puede, sin dejar de ser exigentes con el producto.
Y una de mis intensiónes es ganar algun dinerillo con esto ademas de que me gusta el tema, por eso mi interes en hacer algun producto y eso no quita que no se pueda hacer algo que funcione correctamente, creo.
Por eso digo tambien que se abren muchos temas pero no se cierran.
Propongan un tema para empezar y nos centramos en eso.
Sino podemos terminar con el tema de la polarizacion directa y luego seguir con otro.
Tambien entiendo que por ahi se abren temas para consultar y esta bien.
Les pregunto a los q mas saben ¿por donde empezamos los que sabemos poco del tema?
¿ Que material leer? y Donde encontrarlo?
¿ Es necesari ser medico o algo parecido para hacer y usar estos aparatos?
Por que si es asi estoy muerto.


----------



## boximil1 (Feb 5, 2009)

hola , vamos a ver si nos entendemos:
cada quien puede hacer LO QUE QUIERA .

el asunto es asi:
quieren hacer un polarizador de no se que ?
un generador de microondas circundantes ?
un transmisor de ondas alfa supersonicas ?

ok, me parece bien y si no me pareciese bien da igual.

ahora, les interesa saber si sirve para algo ?
quieren hacer esos aparatillos para ver si los pueden hacer o quieren hacer algo que alivie el dolor? o relaje el cuerpo ? o quite la necesidad de fumar de quienes son adictos a ese vicio ?.
o quieren hacer algo para linesiologia que ayude a la recuperacion de un musculo dañado ?

pues bien señores el orden de diseño es el siguiente:

PRIMERO : encuentran información fehaciente sacada de apuntes UNIVERSITARIOS que dice que hacer pasar una pequeña corriente logra efectos beneficiosos en el cuerpo humano.
o algun tratado FEHACIENTE que dice que calentar localmente determinada zona del cuerpo con microondas o ultrasonido genera tal cosa.

Y LUEGO LO TRATAN DE HACER CON ELECTRONICA.

moralmente esta muy mal venderle un buzon a una persona que esta mal de salud y gastara dinero que no saben si le sobra y gastara su tiempo y ilusiones realizadno ese tratamiento que uds. le dieron.
uds. ?
quien es enfermero ?
medico ?
o algo ?

se convierten en medicos brujos adoradores del 555 , si en el afan de hacer algo de electronica y de hacer unos pesos quieren actuar asi, bueno , cosa de uds.

EL ORDEN NO ES ASI .

un verdadero tecnico o ingeniero primero investiga los conceptos teoricos (fisica, medicina, mecanica) de lo que quiere hacer o controlar, y cuando aprendio del tema recien ahi se pone a diseñar lo que necesita.
yo se que hay muchos hoobystas que son felices con que les den un circuito para hacer , aunque muy bien no conozcan como funciona electronicamente y menos los efectos que altera fisicamente.
pero en este tema se estan yendo hacia el engaño /autoengaño si no hacen las cosas correctamente .

si es necesario ser medico para hacer un equipo de electromedicina ?
no , es mas , un medico no sabria hacerlo.

ahora la triste y lamentable justificacion que he leido me parece mas una excusa o justificacion para "seguir adelante" sin hacer las cosas bien.
no hace falta ser medico, hace falta ser responsable .

aqui en este foro pueden preguntar, pedir que otro les de o les haga, conseguir información teorica, pueden pedir colaboracion y estudiar, lo que quieran.
pueden desarrollar un oscilador de onda triangular con distintos angulos de crecimiento y caida, o cuadrada, o senoidal, pueden con eso exitar una luz o generar calor, o microondas .
*pero decir que sirve para aliviar el sufrimiento ajeno, eso es otra cosa.*

a nadie de este foro le tienen que pedir permiso para hacer el circuito que se les antoje, como dije pueden hacer lo que quieran y pueden salir a decir que su aparato cura el cancer, o que es bueno para el reuma por que lo vieron en una web de acupuntura electronica, pueden hacer LO QUE QUIERAN.

es un tema moral.


----------



## gervit (Feb 5, 2009)

Los aparatos de relajacion ( inductores alfa) ¿vos estas tan seguro de que no andan? leiste algun estudio serio? lo quisiera ver
Los electroestimuladores todos son farsa?


----------



## burren (Feb 5, 2009)

bueno contestando a la pregunta de que si son una farsa o no, bueno yo trabajo en un hospital e tenido la fortuna de interactuar con un equipo que se llama electrocauterio o de electrocirugia, el cual para no hacer el cuento largo es un bisturi electronico y nosotros le damos servicio a esos equipos y no soy medico soy ing. electronico y hay un simulador de paciente para esos equipos en los cuales se conecta y se selecciona la potencia que uno ocupe y es la misma que tiene que entregar y otra de la pruebas que se le hace es a la punta del lapiz le ponemos un cable alrededor y lo conectamos a una entrada de osciloscopio,  hacemos que dispare y tiene que dar un tipo de onda que es diferente para la configiuracion que se elige ya sea corte o coagulacion. una es como exponencial y otra es como triangular la verdad no recuerdo ahora bien pero si tiene un efecto en la piel.

todo esto por que si funcionan la ondas en el cuerpo, cosa que con los electroestimuladores si los usan un doctor el cual domaba perros usaba uno en el codo por lo mismo que a la hora de ejercitar los perros le paso algo en el codo y tubo que llevar un tratamiento con uno de esos equipos.

todo esto a que va a que si sirven si y no se necesita ser doctor ni enfermero etc.
se necesita conocer algunos datos para hacer algo bien y sobre lo de obtener la señal de un 555 no creo solo desde el momento en el que el en la web el libro que vi dice que debe ser una señal cuadrada bifasica para no polarizar efectivamente con la señal negativa quedaria compenzado el tratamiento en ese mismo libro dice que efectivamente si existen charlatanes que venden productos que no funcionan como deben y tambien tomaron la forma de onda que generaban esos equipo y muchos dejaban mucho que desear por eso hay que tener en cuenta todo este tipo de situaciones.


----------



## boximil1 (Feb 5, 2009)

gervit dijo:
			
		

> Los aparatos de relajacion ( inductores alfa) ¿vos estas tan seguro de que no andan? leiste algun estudio serio? lo quisiera ver
> Los electroestimuladores todos son farsa?



yo no dije que este seguro que no andan, es mas, si me preguntas estoy bastante seguro que deben funcionar sino no se usarian en todo el mundo .
lo que estoy diciendo es que NO he leido aqui los estudios serios previos ni que presenten circuitos comerciales respaldados por firmas confiables. 





			
				gervit dijo:
			
		

> aca nadie a hablado de hacer aparatitos asi no mas y venderle un buzon a la gente.
> repito leer bien todo el foro y despues responder



leer bien ?
por que no comenzas vos a leer bien ?

lo que estoy diciendo es que no caigan en ponerse a armar circuitos no serios ni a hacer uso de ellos en personas sin un conocimiento serio.

LEE VOS PRIMERO !


----------



## boximil1 (Feb 5, 2009)

burren dijo:
			
		

> bueno contestando a la pregunta de que si son una farsa o no, bueno yo trabajo en un hospital e tenido la fortuna de interactuar con un equipo que se llama electrocauterio o de electrocirugia, el cual para no hacer el cuento largo es un bisturi electronico y nosotros le damos servicio a esos equipos y no soy medico soy ing. electronico y hay un simulador de paciente para esos equipos en los cuales se conecta y se selecciona la potencia que uno ocupe y es la misma que tiene que entregar y otra de la pruebas que se le hace es a la punta del lapiz le ponemos un cable alrededor y lo conectamos a una entrada de osciloscopio,  hacemos que dispare y tiene que dar un tipo de onda que es diferente para la configiuracion que se elige ya sea corte o coagulacion. una es como exponencial y otra es como triangular la verdad no recuerdo ahora bien pero si tiene un efecto en la piel.
> 
> todo esto por que si funcionan la ondas en el cuerpo, cosa que con los electroestimuladores si los usan un doctor el cual domaba perros usaba uno en el codo por lo mismo que a la hora de ejercitar los perros le paso algo en el codo y tubo que llevar un tratamiento con uno de esos equipos.
> 
> ...



me parece muy centrada la nota del Sr. burren .
dudo que en un hospital , y miren que dejan mucho que desear ultimamente contraten a "hoobistas" y compren equipos armados de la web, bueno, ya escribi mucho al respecto, remarque algunas de las cosas que puso el Sr. burren , el cual incluso indica sin presumir que "interactuo con equipos" , pero no dice que sea un especialista.

ya sea en un hospital o en forma particular se trata de lo mismo (y lo digo por enesima vez) la salud de seres humanos.

No digo que NO FUNCIONEN , digo que para trabajar en eso, para ofrecerle un equipo a un vecino o a un familiar o a un desconocido, para que lo use, para que se lo vendan o se lo presten deben saber fehacientemente que POR LO MENOS no le hara daño.

saber y estudiar no solo de electronica para hacer el aparatillo sino que de las partes del cuerpo con las que van a trabajar y lso efectos segun las personas que los usen, si son jovenes o mayores, si son cardiacos , si tienen tal o cual problema , etc. 

*creo que ya he sido lo suficientemente "pesado" y claro en la advertencia de que tengan cuidado, y de que aunque lleguen a circuitos interesantes que veo que varios de uds. tienen un buen nivel y no son simples "hoobistas" espero que los "aficionados" lean lo que puse y se den cuenta que este tipo de aplicaciones requiere un cierto grado de conocimientos, capacidad y responsabilidad.  No es como otros cuircuitos que hay en el foro , que si funcionan mal simplemente haran menos ruido o una luz encendera mal o no decodificara bien algo.

les mando un saludo y espero que no hayan tomado a mal mi intromision, como dije los dejo seguir y espero que lleguen a buen puerto que es haber aprendido mas, de cualquier tema.

saludos *


----------



## burren (Feb 5, 2009)

bueno si creo que hay la capacidad en este apartado del foro de electronicos para llevar a cabo circuitos bien diseñados claro todo lleva un proceso y los pasos largos casi siempre son los de llegar a los puntos finos pero creo que se a grillado mucho en el tema y creo que es mejor aportar hasta ahora lo unico que me queda claro es que se ocupa un voltaje minimo de 80v y una corriente minima del orden de los miliampers, ademas de que debe tener su parte positiva y su negativa mediante un 	Buck-Boost converter o un inversor el cual no seria tan grande debido a la poca corriente que genera y estudiar un poco fisiologia aporten creo que si hay posibilidades.


----------



## eserock (Feb 5, 2009)

Hola buena se armo en este foro, hasta ahora yo solo pongo o coloco información que conozco profundamente, la que desconozco ni mencionarla, es la primera vez en la vida como profesional que me llaman hobbista, pero lo acepto
yo generalment no señalo  cual es mi preaparacion ni a que me dedico solo comento las cosas que voy realizando y me emociona  ver que hay gente que le interesa todo esto, es mentira que para todas la ideas que pueda uno tener existen estudios, yo podria decir que me den o me digan donde qncontrar literatura de  algunos equipos que estos investigando actualmente y sera nula la busqueda, hay que comprender que cada uno tiene una mentalidad de investigar tal vez no se tengan los conocimientos completos pero son las ganas de querer crear lo que motiva a buscar, detractores hay muchos y les puedo pner un ejemplo hace unos dias para una de las empresas que  diseño equipo tuvo una presentacion de un equipo deozonoterapia clinica y hubo un medico que insistia en que se le diera una responsiva para tratar a sus pacientes la empresa logicamente no esta capacitada para ello , quien dice que la persona por ser medico tiene la preparacion para usar ozono en el organismo, despues  me entere que se le habia muerto un paciente por negligencia, la realidad es que preparacion siempre hace falta,  de estudiar nunca se termina yo no me atreveriade ninguna forma a dar información sacada de internet, pues siempre queda la duda de si es cierta o no, con un poco de sentido comun se puede identificar si la información es falsa o dudosa.
dentro del foro me he encontrado con personas muy profesionales que realizan unos trabajos que ya quisieran hacer  muchos ingenieros, o algunas empresas que  disque hacen electronica comercial y yo si tengo que agradecer al foro porque  me permitio el contacto con una compañia española dedicada al area de electromedicina y soy participe en el desarrollo de nuevos productos. si algunos de aqui pueden decir que somos charlatanes a lo mejor pero estamos avanzando en conocimientos y ayudando a que las personas  en alguna parte del mundo mejoren su nivel de salud, el dolor es  la principal causa de sufrimiento de  los pacientes de cualquier hospital y por ignorancia de muchos medicos solo preescriben drogas cuando hay mas de una alternativa, por cierto no me causa ninguna molestia el tipo de comentarios emitidos yo lidio con eso todos los dias


----------



## deniel144 (Feb 8, 2009)

hola espero portar en algo buscando encontre algunas paginas que puedan ser utiles
http://www.electroterapia.com/
http://www.terapia-fisica.com/tens.html

eso espero ayudar saludos


----------



## deniel144 (Feb 8, 2009)

ok aqui uno, esta mas interesante la corriente galvanica, http://www.demox.com.ar/corr_galvanicas/corrientes_galvanicas.htm


----------



## gervit (Feb 8, 2009)

sobre ctes. galvanicas ya se hablo bastante al principio, ( lo mismo q esta pagina : http://www.demox.com.ar/corr_galvanicas/corrientes_galvanicas.htm) lo unico q faltaria a mi parecer es la aplicacion practica de esta tecnica.
Mi pregunta es ¿ se puede realizar esta tecnica con una simple fuente de tension y cte. regulables?


----------



## eserock (Feb 9, 2009)

Hola espero que ya hayan empezado su lectura,  como hobbista  creo que en ese libro hay muchos terminos que no entendemos, segun el criterio de algunos, si el buscaba algo de esta información lamento decirle pues que ya se la perdio, bueno hagan util esa infromacion, si puede ayudar a alguien que sirva para eso, y si eso les ayuda a crear cosas pues adelante, hay mucho mas literatura que eso, pero es rara y sobre todo muy costosa, conforme lean  si en algo les puedo ayudar me lo hacen saber


----------



## sr-angmar (Feb 9, 2009)

buenas y lo primero pedir perdón, pregunte las cosas muy a la ligera y después no he vuelto a contestar, he estado preparando un par de exámenes y la cosa se lía mucho. Ya que mi pregunta parece ser la que a empezado esta pseudo-discusión, deciros que soy estudiante de ingeniería industrial electrónica, que este proyecto lo empece como reto personal y que escogí el electro estimulador porque en esos días que me planteaba que hacer se me sobrecargaron los gemelos. 

También he estado comentando el proyecto con algunos maestros míos que se están especializando en electromedicina (son tutores de proyectos finales de carrera relacionados con la electromedicina) y con un amigo fisioterapuetua, yo dentro de las que al parecer son varias vertientes de todo lo que se le puede aplicar e elegido dos tonificación y analgesias, que son el mismo circuito tan solo que la segunda es de mayor frecuencia la onda.

Además estoy pendiente que me pasen el manual de un tens, bastante viejo pero menos da una piedra y para replicar estructuras es mas fácil si son componentes comunes, nada micros, ni eprom, ni pal, ni pld, ni pics.

Bueno y ahora para entra en antecedentes, yo ya tengo hecho mi oscilador que me genera un tren de pulsos de frecuencia variable y amplitud sobre 5 voltios, esa salida va a un tip122 (darlinton) que esta conectado a un borne de un transformador, el otro borne del transformador a vcc (9 voltios), este transistor no hace otra cosa que conmutar y tengo una señal cuadrada en la entrada del transformador, replica del tren de pulsos pero la amplitud la puedo variar asta unos 17v creo (es la fuente que estoy usando de momento para el montaje, luego añadiré su propia alimentación). 
Mi primer problema eran los transformadores. Ninguno se enteraba de nada y no tenia salida alguna cuando, por lo que he ido investigando, necesito entre 75-90v para un musculo grande como pueda ser un cuadriceps o un dorsal. Al final lo puede solucionar con un diodo bastante gordo (comparado con los 1n4001) y una resistencia cementada en paralelo con el transformador, ahora mi problema esta en la salida de ese transformador, son picos muy bruscos los que obtengo, llegando a exceder esos picos los 2200v de mi polímetro, ya se más que de sobra que un polímetro no se puede usar para esto porque aun estando en continua no están preparados para ese tipo de conmutaciones, pero hasta ahora me a sido útil como referencia.

Os diré como he afrontado esto, para empezar baje la vcc del transformador aun así nada, luego puse divisores de tensión sucesivos, para partir el voltaje hasta 1/4 y entonces logre llegar a los 100 voltios pero a lo mejor un pico obtenía 97 otro 110 y al siguiente se me iba de rango, luego otra cosa que como dije si he conseguido es que no haya corrientes galvánicas (polarizadas) en los terminales del transformador, sea cual sea la resistencia de carga, solo tengo una diferencia de tensión. Pero aun así pondré bastantes protecciones para evitar quemaduras por corrientes.

mi pregunta viene a ser si me podéis dar mas opciones para conseguir la señal de salida estable y como una onda cuadrada de 80v

P/D: perdón por el testamento


----------



## eserock (Feb 9, 2009)

Hola

bueno veo que si as pasado por varios problemas para resolver esto, hay varias formas de generar los pulsos con ese voltaje, pero sucede lo siguiente me tienes que mostrar la forma de onda que requieres, si la frecuencia sera variable dentro de que rangos, el tren de  pulsos sera constante o modulado ya que todas esas variables determinan el tipo de oscilador y la forma en que sera amplificado, al menos asi funciona  para corrientes aplicadas al organismo, de lo que mencionas del transformador te señalos que este interpreta las ondas cuadradas de baja frecuencia como  señales pulsantesde  corriente continua es por eso que solo vez un impulso a la salida por cada señal rectangular que metas, para muchas terapias ese pulso es lo que buscas para otras no, si me dieras mas datos de cual es la finalidad que tiene aplicar esa señal  tal vez podria darte mas pistas, una forma de construir osciladores encillos y de muchas aplicaciones es con un 4093 es un cmos que tiene cuatro compuertas que se pueden usar como osciladores independientes y despues usar uno para modular estos  osciladores, es economico, y muy versatil, por otro lado los darlington no son lo que digamos lo mas  apropiado par estos sitemas, yo terecomiendo que uses un siple tip41c que tambien es muy economico y los componentes adicionales son pocos, si logras hacer funcionar un circuito con estas condiciones, ya siemplemente vas mejorando el rendimiento del circuito, mejorar la frecuancia , aumentar la amplificación, etc. 
Nunca hay que  empezar por complicar las cosas siempre  que funcionen con la menor cantidad de componentes para despues perfeccionar, es mas facil localizar las fallas.


----------



## sr-angmar (Feb 9, 2009)

bueno os mando el esquema en el que mas me he fijado y os explico la onda que quiero.
con este esquema puedo variar tanto la frecuencia de los pulsos como del tren (vamos de los pulsos como del conjunto de pulsos), lo que yo e entendido de todos los documentos que he leído es que por debajo de 120-140hz son para tonificación y por encima de eso hasta no recuerdo la frecuencia es analgesia, estas frecuencias son para los conjuntos de pulsos, no se si explico lo que quiero decir ops:


----------



## Jasson Sanchez (Feb 9, 2009)

Gervit espero que no le moleste que use el foro que abrio para mi propio bienestar, pero realmente me interesa toda la colaboracion que me puedan dar con la elaboracion de un electroestimulador (FES), ya que los planos con los que cuento solo usan 555 y nesesito una alternatiba para diseñar uno con microcontroladores.
De igual forma eserock, me gustaria contar con su colaboracion con respecto a este tema.

el equipo que debo costruir es un electro estimulador para bipedestacion y marcha. usando la mas alta tecnologia electronica posible

Quedo agradecido de sus respuestas


----------



## eserock (Feb 9, 2009)

Hola angmar
bueno primer punto si tu qieres conservar los pulsos rectangulares a la salida eso no te sera posible por lo que te señale de que el transformador solo cambia la señal durante un impulso, si no quieres que tu señal sea alterada debes buscar otra alternativa y no usar transformador, quieres usar el voltaje de una bateria o usaras la red electrica bueno de todas maneras ami se me ocurre lo siguiente con tu bateria y un oscilador puedes  crear una fecuencia de 120 ciclos los pasas a un transistor mosfet aplicas el primario de un transformador de linea conectado a la inversa y a la salida tendras  un voltaje alto lo rectificas y lo filtras, y sera como un inversor de voltaje con eso  alimentas la etapa de amplificación del tu circuito y no tendras problemas de modificar la señal, suena complejo pero asi es esto de la electromedicina tienes que buscar y usar todos los recursos.

por otro lado jasson lo primero es saber con que conocimientos de microcontroladores cuentas pero si se puede crear el equipo con un pic, solo tienes que crear la rutina que genere una frecuencia en una de sus salidas  y que pueda ser variable digamos de 0.05 Hz hasta digamos 0.1 Hz, en otra de las salidas debes tener una fecuancia que tambien puede ser variable de entre 20 y 200 Hz y sumarlas en una compuerta logica de dos entradas asi a la salida tendras la modulacion de los pulsos despues aplicas la salida a un transistor (IGBT por ejemplo) y aqui hay diferentes formas de aumentar la señal de los pulsos ahora lo mas importante es que si quieres el diseño o quieres que te ayudemos o asesoremos.  tambien procura usar terminos que no den trabajo entender, y la mas alta tecnologia mmmmmm alta tecnologia puede ser tus propios descubrimientos,  o la tecnologia desarrollada por otros ahi es un poco ambiguo con  tecnologia electronica vieja puedes hacer aplicaciones modernas lo mismo que con tecnologia moderna puedes hacer aplicaciones viejas pero  si nos planteas mas concretamente te apoyamos en lo posible


----------



## deniel144 (Feb 10, 2009)

bueno aqui un circuito bien especial que se utiliza para tratamientos http://www.maestro-zapper.com/S_Esq__MZ4TN1.html la diferencia con la corriente galvánica(según yo) es e voltaje  y la forma de aplicación
corrijanme si me equivoco 

saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 10, 2009)

deniel144 dijo:
			
		

> bueno aqui un circuito bien especial que se utiliza para tratamientos http://www.maestro-zapper.com/S_Esq__MZ4TN1.html ...



   Se ve que esos delincuentes ya tuvieron algun problemita legal y tuvieron que agregar al final de cada pagina:
_
Exención de responsabilidad

Los principios expuestos aquí lo están a título de hipótesis y de teorías que no tienen ningún fundamento médico o científico reconocido oficialmente.

“Santé Canada” (Canadá) y la “Food and Drugs Administration” (EE.UU) no efectuaron investigación oficial sobre la tecnología descrita, o sobre los aparatos ofrecidos en este lugar.  No pueden pues emitir una cualquier garantía en cuanto a su eficacia o su seguridad.

Esta tecnología y estos aparatos no están ofrecidos para diagnosticar, tratar, curar o previnieron una enfermedad. _


----------



## Jasson Sanchez (Feb 10, 2009)

joshdaniel me gustaria colaborarle con el diseño de su electrocardografo me gustaria saber alguna información sobre el diseño que quiere realizar

numero de canales 
portatil o no
tipo de visualizacion
tipo de trasmicion 
Cordialmente,


----------



## joshdaniel (Feb 10, 2009)

Este hilo lo abri parap oder hablar del tema de electrocardiograma y llegar a buen puerto aunque con muchas tormentas jaja porfavor los que les interese el tema colaborar! 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/diseno-inicial-electrocardiografo-18310/#post135768


----------



## eserock (Feb 10, 2009)

Hola 

primero les pregunto ya leyeron algo del libro?

quieren que les ponga un circuito de galvanica basica, segun de un fabricante de renombre (jajaja) y se daran ceunta que de profesionalismo  tienen lo que yo de cantante (nada)


----------



## eserock (Feb 10, 2009)

este es el diagrama basico


----------



## eserock (Feb 11, 2009)

Les envio la simulacion de un electroestimulador, solo que proteus no es muy fiel con el uso de bobinas , de hecho es ahi donde radica el mayor problema de la señales de electroestimulacion, como  hacer los transformadores correctos para estas señales


----------



## eserock (Feb 11, 2009)

En este circuito se puso una resitencia r4 de ªk pero debe ser de  valor mas bajo solo que la simulacion se vuelve loca por los transitorios del secundario, se tiene que bajar a unos 100 Ohms o menos todo depende de la  señal de salida querequieran, el transformador  tiene una relacion baja por ser ideal en la realidad mas  o menos por ucada espira en el primario debe haber unos 12 o 14 en el secundario, estos transformadores son por lo reular pequeños de maximo 2.5 cm de ancho por unos 2 de alto y 2 de fndo, el irf lo puse por ser un componente sencillo de ncontrar y porque no demanda de grandes señalaes en la entrada, pueden usar diferentes fuentes de alimentacion del transistor desde 9 hasta 24  solo se tiene que ajustar el transformador y R4 podemos partir de este circuito basico e ir agregando sistemas de control digital , timers pantallas lcd y todo lo que se les vaya ocurriendo,.


----------



## eserock (Feb 11, 2009)

Tiene razon mariano, les comento la forma en que  yo hago algun diseño
primero me explican cual es el requerimiento (citare un ejemplo de un equipo de luz pulsada de baja intensidad) me dicen que quieren estimular el tejido con luces de diferentes coloraciones. en que partes del cuerpo seran utilizadas, por cuanto tiempo, y si tienen idea de que efecto producira o que es lo que pretenden.
 De ahi ideo el sistema electronico basico totalmente analogico y se los presento como proyecto inicial hasta aqui no existe ningun comprmiso de diseño, al mismo tiempo se investiga en literatura todo lo que se haya investigado de efectos  de luz sobre tejidos organicos (al menos  la que se tenga al alcance)  y sobre todo que se  lo mas cientifica que sea posible y que de referencias de estudios.
Al presentar el proyectoinicial uno debe  explicar  todas las posibles teorias de funcionamiento  y señalar cuales son los limites del equipo, (intensidad, colores, generacion de calor etc) Aqui es donde se vuelve todo complicado porque el cliente siempre quiere rebasar los limites para que su equipo de mas prestaciones que los demas.
Es obligacion de los que encargaron el trabajo realizar las pruebas pertinentes de funcionamiento del equipo, asi como la valoracion medica pertinente en diferentes casos (se utilizan tecnicas de doble ciego). Mientras se revisan las normas para  el pais que regula estos equipos ( en muchos paises esto es  la mas grande de las mentiras  simplemente no existe regulacion sobre ello, pero uno como profesional opta por tomar las normas internacionales omo la europea o la que impone la FDA para sus productos).
Hasta aqui esdonde se empieza a trabajar en el circuito con medidas de seguridad primero para lka persona que recibira el tratamiento y para proteger el equipo  contra mal uso, toda medida precautoria es poca siempre nos rebasa la realidad.
Independientemente de esto se deben aplicar las normas para aparatos de consumos electrico, que no generen descargas hacia el ususario, que no emitan radiaciones etc.

Pero lo mas importante para que un equipo se considere de aplicacion medica es que sin importar el pais, la persona,  e incluso el fabricante, los resultados se puedan valorar en forma similar e incluso que el equipo tenga capacidad de poder ser dosificado, si un equipo no cumple con esto, es trabajo en vano ya que no ofrece ninguna seguridad ni certeza.
Una vez realizado todo esto, viene el documentar todo el equipo, dando teoria de funcionamiento, uso practico, posibles fallas, y dando todala información en forma transparente para elusuario final.

Se preguntaran ¿todas las compañias hacen esto? pues por supuesto que no a veces solo copian un equipo argumentando que los estudios ya fueron realizados. y se hace una cadena de copias, ademas la compañia que creo la tecnologia trata de protegerse por lo que gastos en investigacion y truque los circuitos y nunca funcionan igual, por eso se señala que hay mucho charlatan.


----------



## joshdaniel (Feb 13, 2009)

bueno burren no te preocupes tengo unos videotutoriales muy buenos, y quisiera poder compartirlos con ustedes, ademas del instalador del proteus 7.4 con la medicina como dicen. bueno los podras encontrar aqui http://josh-disenio.blogspot.com/ disculpen los del foro pero no es mal intensiónado, no recibo comisiones por nada y pues no tengo nada de publicidad. Bueno si esto les inquieta solo haganmelo saber compa;eros


----------



## eserock (Feb 13, 2009)

Hola a todos  creoque el foro se reestablecio despues de la sacudida que nos intentaron dar, bueno losiguiente creo segun mi criterio seria establecer dentro de que rangos de frecuencia se manejara el circuito, de acuerdo con los criterios que tenemos en el librito señalado, como se habran dado cuenta ya diferentes frecuencias, diferentes modulaciones y diferentes intensidades dan resultados variados, asi que propongamos  tdos los limites , si akguien tiene otra idea diferente pues a aportarla


----------



## joshdaniel (Feb 13, 2009)

Bueno como dice el libro al parecer en medias frecuencias, el paciente no percibe consientemente el tratamiento me refiero a que casi no lo siente. Bueno seria bueno poder empezar por bajas frecuencias con contenido galvanico, para poder probar con nosotros mismos los resultados de los diseños. Que les parece?


----------



## deniel144 (Feb 13, 2009)

sip excelente idea este circuito me interesa bastante, ya que sirve para los tipos de mialgia, (tengo un familiar que sufre de fibromialgia) espero estar en lo cierto y si no corrijanme por favor 


saludos


----------



## eserock (Feb 13, 2009)

bien podemos agrgar un interruptor que conmute la entrada del modulador y que solo pase uno de los pulsos opino que el de baja  frecuencia para hacer el efecto de galvanica pulsada, que seria una aplicacion, aunque aqui el problema es que devemos retirar tambien el transformador y  ver la forma de que la señal de salida del fet no se vaya hacia la fuente de alimentacion.


----------



## eserock (Feb 13, 2009)

otra solucion es cambiar el transistor por una amplificador operacional, en mi opinion el equipo deberia tener dos circuitos similares pero para diferentes aplicaciones, aqui acaban de descubrir algo todos los aparatos de  fisioterapia estan basados en osciladores de baja, media o alta frecuencia unidos a un amplificador,  y  en otras ocasiones se usa un transformador para acoplar la señal o una bobina  choke para evitar que la señal se pierda en la fuente de alimentacion, es muy basica la teoria de estos circuitos, pero no crean que todo es asi de simple se complica cuando establecemos los rangos de operacion, y sobre todo tiene que ser muy versatil para  la aplicacion.


----------



## joshdaniel (Feb 13, 2009)

eserock creo que comprendi lo que quieres decir de tener un switch que conmute entre dos señales moduladoras, de diferentes frecuencias las cuales porsupuesto deben ser aquellas que fueron analizadas previamente y que sirven para diferentes casos, lo que no comprendo es a que te refieres con que la señal se pierda en la fuente de alimentacion?, porfavor explicame eso. Y ademas supongo que se utiliza el transformador como proteccion al paciente un modo de aislarlo de la alimentacion verdad?. la verdad no creo que por aqui pueda conseguir uno de esos salvo que pueda reciclarlos de algun aparato? esos amarillos que vienen en las fuentes atx servirian de algo, para poder aprender a manejarlos. Eserock espero respuesta porfavor.


----------



## joshdaniel (Feb 13, 2009)

Ademas eserock creo que deberiamos hacer un oscilador basandonos en las recomendaciones, por ejemplo para que el musculo entre cada activacio pueda recomponerse ya que la velocidad del mismo no es alta segun el texto. Bueno propongo uns oscilador con control de ancho de pulso, podriamos bajar el ancho de pulso bastante y luego una pausa prolongada. que les parece.


----------



## deniel144 (Feb 14, 2009)

hay unos transformadores de 220v a 110v  6w serviran?


----------



## eserock (Feb 14, 2009)

cualquier transformador de alimentacion de 220 a 6 o 4.5 volts sirven para propositos generales aunque  se peueden hacer algunos mas eficientes. respecto a la parte que no entiendes me refiero a lo siguiente
si tu quieres mandar pulsos de corriente galvanica debes eliminar el transformador ya que este no maneja corriente directa solo pulsos entonces a la salida del transformador solo tendras impulsos de corriente pulsante( el circuito que mostraron llamado zapper). por eso te señalo que se deben hacer dos circuitos  si quieres usarlo para ambos tipos de señal


----------



## eserock (Feb 14, 2009)

respecto a lo que señalo de que se pierde la señal es por que si observas el circuito si quitas el transformador el colector queda directo  al voltaje de polarizacion y no hay nada que  separe la señal del voltaje de polarizacion, ahi es donde muchas personas  se desesperan, pues la señal se pierde casi en su totalidad , para esto hay que colocar muchas veces una bobina de chocke pero para bajas frecuencias esta tendra que ser de valores muy altos, asi que lo mejor es amplificar la señal con un operacional en lugar del fet. comforme se van  agregando requerimientos el circuito se va complicando, espero sus propuestas de modificar el diseño, hasta ahora nadie a manipulado el circuito


----------



## sr-angmar (Feb 14, 2009)

yo estoy bastante interesado en lo de la bobina de choque, porque en uno de los distintos esquemas que publicaron en la revista de electomedicina se usaba una de ellas, pero como en ese momento no encontré información útil sobre ellas así que las descarte, otra cosa no es mejor para evitar algunos malos rollos con el transformador alimentarlo en corriente, claro esta para esta condición hay utilizar algún tipo de integrado y algo más que yo de momento desconozco, no se si alimentar en corriente también hay que hacerlo con la bobina de choque, ya digo no se muy bien como van.


----------



## eserock (Feb 14, 2009)

si ahi el problema es el chock bueno esto lo escriben de diferente forma shock bobinas de choque, ya saben, mira  en alta frecuencia digamos del orden de Mhz estas bobinas son de algunos microhenrys, en frecuencias de de hasta digamos 100 Khz son del orden de milihenrys y frecuancias mas bajas son del orden de decimas de henrys, ese es el problema basico son bobinas muy grandes entre mas baja es la frecuencia, comercialmente cuando una empresa  privada resuelve esto pues lo guarda como tesoro. Cual es la funcion de estas bobinas es simple evitar quela señal que estamos generando y amplificando no se desperdidie y se vaya  al puente rectificador  o al voltaje de linea desperdidiciandose por un lado y dando menor potencia por otro,  las hay en tres diferentes tipos las de nucleo de aire recomendadas para medias y altas frecuencias, las  de ferrita que se pueden adaptar para bajas y altas frecuencias y las de nucleo de hierro laminado que son como lostransformadores se usan enfrecuencia muy bajas el problema  son los tamaños  las de ferrita son muy eficientes pocas espiras tamaño reducido aqui el problema es calcularlas, muchos recurren practicamente arman una con un determinado calibre de alambre solo en funcion de la corriente del circuito y miden con un inductometro cuanta lectura les da y por simple regla de tres calculan las vueltas quedaran al final miden la inductancia obtenida si es necesario quitan o aumentan las espiras hasta el valor requerido,  las bobinas son todo rollo que mucho  le temen y provoca grandes doloresde cabeza ya que de no ser la  inductancia precisa puede ocasionar alteraciones en el circuito


----------



## sr-angmar (Feb 14, 2009)

eserock en el circuito que he colgado dice que es de un henrio y a primera vista en el montaje completo es como si fuese un transformador normal y corriente de 3x4x3


----------



## eserock (Feb 14, 2009)

si eres masconcreto en lo que necesitas te ayudo, la amplificación de estas señales es algo complejo, no por las formas de onda si no porque debes buscar dispositivos que soporten perfectamente las cargas inductivas que son de pocos Ohms, si revisan el datasheet del irf se darn cuenta que su resitencia interna es bajisima lo que le permite trabajan con inductancias, estos circuitos en señales aplicada nunca llegan a mas de los 250 Vpp, pero hay otros circuitos en los que  se llegan hasta los 1600 y 1800 Vpp con un paso de corriente bajo , pero el transfrmador en el primario llega a manejar hasta unos 10 amperes, mi opinion es que manipulen el circuito que les puse como base y de ahi  adapten las mejoras y las suban para que todos las analicemos


----------



## sr-angmar (Feb 15, 2009)

eserock dijo:
			
		

> si eres masconcreto en lo que necesitas te ayudo, la amplificación de estas señales es algo complejo, no por las formas de onda si no porque debes buscar dispositivos que soporten perfectamente las cargas inductivas que son de pocos Ohms, si revisan el datasheet del irf se darn cuenta que su resitencia interna es bajisima lo que le permite trabajan con inductancias, estos circuitos en señales aplicada nunca llegan a mas de los 250 Vpp, pero hay otros circuitos en los que  se llegan hasta los 1600 y 1800 Vpp con un paso de corriente bajo , pero el transfrmador en el primario llega a manejar hasta unos 10 amperes, mi opinion es que manipulen el circuito que les puse como base y de ahi  adapten las mejoras y las suban para que todos las analicemos



el problema es que no puedo concretar porque no tengo mucha idea de esto, como he dicho antes mi problema esta en la ampliación que no encuentro ningún método que en la realidad funcione, las simulaciones rulan bien pero a la hora del montaje nada


----------



## eserock (Feb 15, 2009)

Hola sr angmar

si me enseñas la forma de onda que quieres amplificar (as un dibujo) y la que quieres aplicar posiblemente haya alguna solucion, pero al no saber que señal pretendes amplificar pues a lo mejor no he dado con la que te sirva, te comento que  hay diferentes amplificador mas bien los fabricantes hay desarrolado formas muy ingeniosoas de no modificar la señal o todo lo contrario.   por eso les eñalo que debemos proponer un circuito e irlo trabajando, yo quiero que todos aporten ideas es la mejor forma de aprender, pero hasta ahora nadie se atreve a modificar el circuito y mostrar los cambios.  Lo que señalas es importante los simuladores son mera aproximacion y te señalan si tienes errores de conexion, las señales  pueden variar muchisimo, pero te dan idea de  si funcionaran, to he detectado en los particular muchos problemas con las inductancias y transformadores, pero finalmente es solo una etapa del diseño despues te debes dedicar a optimizar el sistema.


----------



## sr-angmar (Feb 16, 2009)

eserock la onda que pretendo ampliar es la misma que tu un tren de pulsos y lo del circuito me da lo mismo generarla con mi oscilador de 555x2 que con las ttl tuyas, yo a lo que me refería es que ambos esquemas tienen el mismo problema al variar de una frecuencia baja a una alta, y es el ampliar la onda para tener la amplitud que queremos, vamos que yo solo he mencionado mis problemas con mi oscilador 555x2 porque es algo físico con lo que puedo trabajar porque en simulaciones con casi todos los transformadores que he probado funciona sin embargo con los reales (físicos) no obtengo nada, no es que quiera que soluciones mi esquema es que quiero comprender bien el funcionamiento del circuito y planteo dudas que me surgen, como lo de si se pueden usar bobinas de choque
lo dicho que solo quiero ver si llegamos a alguna idea practica para este problema de los circuitos


----------



## eserock (Feb 17, 2009)

Segun leo lo que me dices tu quieres amplificar el tren se pulsos  sin que sufra alteracion,  es decir señal cuadrada no impulsos no senoidal, eso es medio pesado pero como te comento a mi se me ocurre hacer un inversor y rectificar su salida para que  alimentes los transistores con 100 volts digamos apartir de una bateria de 9 volts, pero si lo que quieres es un transformador  de acoplamiento te doy los datos y listo, pero si qiuieres entender como es que se determina el valor del transformador, pues que te puedo decir a mi me lo ha dado la experiencia y la intucion ya que como dices la simulacion  disque funciona pero en la realidad es complejo te explico en que me fijo para determinar el transformador, primero  ningun transistor debe estar en corto por lo tanto el  transformador debe tener una resistencia minima tanto para que no se gaste muy rapido la bateria como para que no se caliente el transistor,  un promedio de 40 Ohms, para fines practicos  supongo que la resistencia del transistor es cero con esto determino la corriente que fluira en el primario que es 9/40  que me da 225 mA, con esto me voya tablas para ver que calibre de alambre me da soporte para esa corriente un calibre 28 esta sobrado para esto entonces enrollo alambre unas 100 vueltas y mido su resistencia para tener una referencia y calculo aproximadamente cuantas vueltas necesitare para esa resistencia y con esto determino aus vez que horma es en la que caben estas vueltas asi ya tengo mi primario ahora viene el secundario, cualsera la relacion de vueltas o de voltaje que quiero en el secundario y la impedancia  es importante si lo conectare a un potenciometro de 10 KOhms esa sera la resitencia maxima de mi carga la minima sera la piel(esaes variable entre una persona y otra, supongamos que por la bateria en la entrada tenga el tren de pulsos de 9 Vpp y yo necesite 90 en el secundario entonces hago la division de 90 entre 10KOhms y me da 9 mA que es la corriente minima y teoriacmente supongamos que la piel tiene 1Kohm entonces me dara 90 mA, tomo esta corriente como referencia y me voy a tablas de alambre nuevamente el calibre 34 sera mas que suficiente para esta corriente

usando la relacion:       V1/V2=N1/N2  podemos determinar el  numero de vueltas del secundario


V1=9
V2=90
N1= determinado practicamente
N2= la incognita

esto lo realizo practicamente porque la conduccion de un alambre a otro varia con el fabricante entonces siempre te dara valores diferentes, y debes sdeterminar inicialmente esto mientras te vas  adaptando a los calculos mentales. espero te sirva esto.


----------



## sr-angmar (Feb 17, 2009)

para no variar sigo buscando mas información por todos los medios a mi alcance y hablándolo con un profesor a ver que me aconsejaba y me dijo que un transformador de pulsos y que mirara en la pagina de rs que ellos suelen hacer pedido y que a ellos no les costaba trabajo ya que piden, que yo les diga cual me interesa, lo piden y se lo pago y ya ta pero no se parece que los que e visto no me convencen porque solo son de 1:1 o como mucho de 1:2 de ampliación y estaba pensando uno de audio serviria?   

os dejo la pagina del catalogo por si creis que os puedan servir para esto o para lo que querais

http://es.rs-online.com/web/search/...method=retrieveTfg&Ne=4294958129&N=4294955876


----------



## mariano22755 (Feb 18, 2009)

Perdonen la intromisión!
Pero como trabaja un transformador de pulsos con los intervalos de corriente continua? en teoría un transformador funciona con pendientes distintas de cero…
Atte.
Mariano


----------



## eserock (Feb 18, 2009)

ese es precisamente le tema mariano, que no es posible conservar los pulsos con el uso de un transformador, cuando en la entrada hay pulsos que no presentan rampas de voltaje y a la salida solo se presenta el impulso inicial y despues la histeresis propia del transformador que se present como un pulso negativo.


----------



## eserock (Feb 20, 2009)

No hay un valor fijo establecido, yaque hay diferentes variables es por eso que se hacen de  intensidad variable

el primero es la resistencia de la piel (que depende de cada personas es muy variable en funcion de si la piel esta hidratada, seca o grasa)

segundo los electrodos de aplicacion metalicos(forrados con algun tipo de tela absorvente),de plastico conductor, o de los mas modernos de gel conductor, cada uno de ellos tiene diferente conductividad.

y tercero del umbral de sensibilidad de las personas 8 a algunas les puede provocar dolor el exceder la corriente de señal)
asi que creo que ya  vamos entendiendo donde esta la problematica de estos equipos


----------



## Diegorey (Feb 23, 2009)

sr-angmar dijo:
			
		

> bueno os mando el esquema en el que mas me he fijado y os explico la onda que quiero.
> con este esquema puedo variar tanto la frecuencia de los pulsos como del tren (vamos de los pulsos como del conjunto de pulsos), lo que yo e entendido de todos los documentos que he leído es que por debajo de 120-140hz son para tonificación y por encima de eso hasta no recuerdo la frecuencia es analgesia, estas frecuencias son para los conjuntos de pulsos, no se si explico lo que quiero decir ops:


Diagrama de pagina 21

Hola, he probado este circuito con un transformador de 220 a 9 y 1 amper y da el aspecto de que funciona (con un leve aumento de temperatura en el Tr2).

Mi duda es si la señal de salida no debería ser tambien de fase negativa o como especifican algunos fabricantes, la señal de salida cuadrada bifasica.
Por otro lado a la señal se le regulan los ciclos activos del pasivo con el primer 555, pero nunca se pueden hacer los tiempos activos menores que el pasivo, a lo sumo 50%. ¿como se puede mejorar esto?


----------



## jhota_jhota (Feb 24, 2009)

para información exiten corrientes monopolares positivo, monopolar negativo  y biporales cada uno para un tipo especifico de tratamiento, segun la normas IEC la base fundamental de un electroestimulador es que su corriente eficaz para frecuencia 0 es de 80mA y para bajas frecuencias se habla de 50mA todo esto con una resistencia de 500. normal mente se usan resistencias desde 1500 a 3300 ohmios como simulador de paciente.

http://www.4shared.com/file/25240132/3d4ef5bc/electroterapia_en_fisioterapia.html


----------



## eserock (Feb 24, 2009)

No solo existen esas corrientes y cada vez que se investiga una nueva se sale de normas es por eso que  hay tanto esceptisismo en este tema aparte de la bipolares existen corrientes tetrapolares y corrientes interferenciales y tambien hay hibridas de las que aun no hay gran información, se salen de norma porque  se buscan combinaciones de corrientes que den mejores resultados en la fisioterapia y en otras aplicaciones, y los niveles de corriente  en muchas ocasiones menores a los que señalas,  Incluso hay un tipo de señal con caracteristicas especiales que nada tiene que ver con las formas que se usan en estimuladores musculares para reprogramar nervios algunos lo llaman lifting, 


Yo quiero pensar que todos estan estudiando parte de la literatura con que ya cuentan, para despues  si fundamentar todo lo que digamos  de todas maneras yo sigo en contacto


----------



## jhota_jhota (Feb 25, 2009)

eserock por curiosidad es ingeniero, medico o trabaja en empresa de equipos medicós?

aparte de esto quiero hacer enfasis que en un foro abierto del cual, las personas que comienzan en estos tipos de praticar deben comenzar por información vital, como la seguridad que deben tener estos equipos entre otras. respecto a el comentario anterior de eserok si existen diferentes tipos de corrientes de las mas comunes son la galvánica y la monopolar positiva que es la que se realiza con el famoso 555 del plano que he visto en este foro. 
El punto de seguridad mas frecuentes en los equipos de electroestimulasión es que se debe empezar con los niveles minimos de corriente he ir aumentando para lo cual los equipos de esta clase deben contar con un  reconocimiento de "las perillas" cuando esten abiertas para que no permitan el paso de corriente, otra forma es avisar mediante simbologia y etiquetas que antes de empezar revise las perillas. todo esto basados en los daños que puede genera un equipo sobre el paciente mas que en la misma estimulación. también lo que comenta eserock  sobre corrientes que se salen de la norma si las hay y tambien he visto equipos que no cumplen con estas normas, pero son tipos de corrientes que mientras no se tengan información congruente no deberian ser tenidas encuenta para un foro ya cualquier persona  puede realizar experimentos con riegos no admitidos. el link que publique anteriormente trata de un libro de electroterapia en fisioterapia y es muy bueno para aclarar toda esta información. desde las frecuencias, los anchos del pulsos los tipos de corrientes los tipos de modulación entre otros.


----------



## eserock (Feb 25, 2009)

Jhota Jhota
El foro ha entrado en pausa en este tema porque a sugerencia mia estan leyendo un libro en donde se explica todo lo referente a electroterapia, despues de varios detractares que se presentaron en el foro, argumentando que todo esto carecia de fundamento cientifico.
Yo soy Ingeniero en comunicaciones y electronica y tengo la especialidad de acustica (a falta de alguna carrera relaionada con la bioelectronica) llevo ya 20 años metido en el area de diseño de estos equipos y muchos otros relacionados con las  electroterapias. como te señalo hay formas de seañles y niveles de corriente que en ocasiones se salen de norma pero no es porque el fabricante lo quiera hacer es simplemente que las normas van muy atrasadas en cuanto  a esto se refiere, pra cuando  sale la norma ya hay gran cantidad de equipos en el mercado apoyando el nuevo descubrimiento es un medio bastante complejo.


----------



## jhota_jhota (Feb 26, 2009)

referente a lo de las normas si entiendo lo tardia que alguanas veces sale, por curiocidad con que empresa trabaja, por lo que vi es de mexico un mercado que mueve bastante equipo electro-medico. y que linea esta mas enfocado a la fisioterapia o a lo medico?.  por lo que vi ha trabajodo con electroterapia, aparte de la galvanica y las tens que otras corrientes a trabajado?.
ha trabajado con equipos de ipl o laser por que de eso si bagamente tengo conocimiento. yo soy de colombia y tambien he trabajado en empresas de este tipo, me gustaria saber sobre el manejo de LCD graficas con touch screen aqui en colombia es poco lo que se ha trabajado en esto y me gustaria conocer un poco mas de esto si sabe le agradezco.


----------



## eserock (Feb 27, 2009)

Hola hablamos mas o menos el mismo idioma, 
hasta hace unos dias estaba trabajando en diseñar una ipl pero se suspendio a raiz de que en algunos paises se reportaron daños en la piel, el laser  en  mexico se vino abajo por los fraudes y daños ocasionados  a muchas personas por terapias mal aplicadas.

Actualmente trabajo en varias lineas RF bipolar, RF capacitiva, RF resistiva, Ozono en tres categorias de aplicacion, y otras aplicaciones que recien   estamos investigando.

Tambien te comento que estoy en etapa de estudiar todas estas cosas que me señalas lcd graficas y touch screen aunque lo mas complicado no es eso hasta donde   comprendo lo dificil es controlar las señales analogicas de aplicacion,  por mas que digitalices un sistema en el organismo solo funcionan las señales analogicas cualquier cosa en la que te pueda ayudar.

No me gusta hacer comerciales señalando para que empresa trabajo pero la mayor parte tyrabajo por  mi cuenta


----------



## jhota_jhota (Feb 28, 2009)

no sabia que existieran diferentes tipos de rf le agradezco si tienen información teorica de eso, comprendo lo que me dice de lo complicado que resulta manejar las señales analogicas, referente a lo del ozono el principio es el mismo que utilizan los equipos de alta frecuencia o tiene otros principios?.
 una pregunta en mexico cual son los micros que mas se manejan?


----------



## eserock (Feb 28, 2009)

Pues si que existen muchas corrientes de rf y otras aplicaciones que tengo aun muchas reservas, infromacion de rf es muy teorica la información que tengo ya que comosabras todos los fabricantes protegen sus trabajos, por los altos costos que tienen estos equipos de los microconroladores usados es muy variable dependiendo de que aplicaciones desees. en algunos equipos se separan las tareas y se usan mas de uno, por lo mismo de que te comento de las señales analogicas, te puedo ayudar en la medida de mis posibilidades si me haces preguntas mas concretas, y creo que este espacio de electroestimulacion no es el mas ideoneo para tratar  las corrientes de rf, imagina si  hay detractore de  estimular los musculos que sera de la rf cuando pregunten los primcipios de operacion. Tu trabajas  en alguna empresa, a que nivel manejas estos equipos creo que por las preguntas eres del area de ingenieria, bueno seguimos comentando


----------



## mariano22755 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hola gente! 
En cuanto a la pregunta de jhota jhota  sobre los principios de acción del ozono, éste es una sustania, O3 , la cual se aplica en el cuerpo por diferentes vías. En  neurocirugía se está  usando mucho en el dolor lumbar. Se hacen aplicaciones locales en el área de emergencia del nervio espinal, utilizando un punción con aguja larga bajo guía de tomografía axial computada, para verificar que la punta esté en el lugar correcto, en el momento de la aplicación. Yo, si bien hago cirugía de columna no tengo experiencia en los resultados, si hay  bibliografía, pero la que encontré está muy sesgada por los que quieren promocionar el método, por lo menos es lo que ocurre el la argentina y en neurocirugía, así que voy a esperar más bibliografía internacional sólida y seguimientos a largo plazo. En cuanto a lo último, me refiero a efectos sobre el paciente y sobre el personal que lo aplica y maneja. 
El efecto sobre el dolor, parece estar mediado por el bloquea de las enzimas que median los procesos de peroxidación y generación de radicales libres, aunque el ozono es un radical libre (¿), mejora el la utilización de glucosa por los tejidos, aumenta de generación de 2,3 difosfoglicerato (DFG) que  incrementaría la liberación de oxigeno por la hemoglobina. El aumento en la oxigenación mejoraría la hipoxia ( disminución de la concentración de oxígeno) a nivel de los tejidos, debida a la compresión venosa que provoca éstasis venosa  (éstasis; de estática,  significa disminución del flujo sanguíneo a nivel de un vaso) y además deshidrataría la hernia de disco, disminuyendo el volumen de esta, y así la compresión de la raíz nerviosa que provoca el dolor.
De todas formas, yo no tengo experiencia personal, y antes de usarlo preferiría ver los seguimientos a mas largo plazo, por medio de estudios prospectivos, randomizados y a boble ciego, que no tengan la participación de las en presas que promocionan el método.
Un saludo atento
Mariano


----------



## eserock (Mar 1, 2009)

Hola bien explicado Mariano, yo recientemente termine de dar un curso de ozono, y como tu dices recomiendo lo mismo el equipo conque se cuente es muy importe ya que de el depemde de la presicion d etratamientos, veo que estas empapado en el tema del ozono, yo solo recomiendo la insuflacion rectal y la aplicacion topica si no se cuenta con equipo de exploracion, me dicos me han proporcionado mucha información sobre las terapias que aplican y sus resultados obtenidos, per5o exactamente como tu dices hay que dar tiempo para  que los resultados esten valorados debidamente, se que  el instituto de ozonoterapia de madrid  ya esta haciendo estudios serios de doble ciego y con una media pobacional de regular tamaño, a nivel general lo mas problemataico  son dos cosas el enetender el mecanismo de accion y las dosis.

El problema que planteas Fervillate es que no hay equipo de electroterapia que se pueda aplicar en tejidos profundos sin introducir electrodos en el  area afectada, hay otras alternativas de terapia que pueden mejorar en mucho esto como lo es la RF para generar hipertemia que  mejora  en mucho los sintomas de inflamacion y dolo, se de algunos  Medicos que utilizan  acupuntura y sobre las ahujas dan estimulos electricos de corrientes pulsadas pero hay que tener  mucha experiencia en ello.


----------



## mariano22755 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hola gente!
Eserock veo que estás de acuerdo con migo, y también yo con vos en lo referido al tema de las dosis y el o los mecanismos de acción, muchos de ellos son sólo especulativos, pero, en su conjunto, se muestra como promisoria la  ozono-terapia . 
En lo referente a la pregunta de Fervillate, depende de lo que se está buscando para la terapia. El síndrome del túnel del carpo es en realidad un atropamiento del nervio mediano, en un desfiladero anatómico tendido entre el ligamento transverso carpiano (o anular anterior del carpo) y los 8 huesos que configuran el carpo, por ahí pasan los tendones flexores extrínsecos de los dedos y el nervio mediano. Como los tendones se encuentran rodeados por vainas sinoviales, estas a veces se inflaman (tenisinovitis) y generan un conflicto de espacio contenido/continente. El continente, que es el tunel del carpo es inextensible, de manera que los elementos que contiene quedan apretados, el nervio, lejos el mas delicado, es el que da los síntomas. La tenosinovitis dígito-carpiana no es la única causa, pero si la mas frecuente, las otras son trauma con luxación retro-lunar del carpo, es decir cuando dentro del túnel se introduce el hueso semilunar, estados de retensión de líquido como la insuficiencia renal o el embarazo, o cosas mas diversas como la amiloidosis o la existencia de músculos aberrantes dentro del canal, que ocupan lugar. De manera que lo que se quiera hacer depende de la causa y del estado de la enfermedad, por ejemplo, en el caso de una embarazada, no hay que hacer nada, en el caso de una insuficiencia renal hay que tratar la causa, etc.
Ahora bien, en el caso mas frecuente, la compresión nerviosa pasa por diferentes estadíos, el primero es de dolor en el territorio de distribución del nervio, después es seguido por la debilidad de los músculos que inerva y posteriormente, la atrofia de los mismos. La atrofia de los músculos tenares pasa por un estadio en el que es reversible y otro donde ya no. Es este el caso de la debilidad y atrofia reversible  donde la electroterapia cobra más importancia, ya que la estimulación de los músculos puede prevenir, o al menos disminuir la velocidad de progresión del fenómeno.
Ahora bien, cuando un síndrome del túnel carpiano llega a este estadío, lo mejor es operarlo, en ese caso se abre el ligamento del carpo (con o sin resección de  las vainas sinoviales) y con eso mejora la compresión nerviosa. Hecho esto, sigue la rehabilitación, es ahí donde yo indico la electroestimulación, para prevenir la atrofia irreversible de los músculos más importantes de la mano (los intrínsecos del pulgar), mientras el nervio se recupera, además acelera la recuperación. 
Si uno pretende aliviar el conjunto de síntomas y signos sin cirugía, la cosa es menos efectiva, ahí además del tratamiento de la causa, cuando se puede, la aplicación de corticoides y anestésicos locales en el canal mediante la infiltración, la opción del ultrasonido u onda corta, como dice eserock, es válida. 
De todas maneras, la estimulación muscular, se puede hacer con electrodos de superficie, hay estimuladores para eso, también se puede estimular el nervio en un  segmento que queda entre los músculos palmar mayor y menor ( el palmar menor es inconstante), cerca del pliegue de flexión de la muñeca. La estimulación del nervio es más controversial. 
Pero bueno, depende todo de lo que se quiera hacer, si es sólo aliviar los síntomas como único tratamiento, es poco probable que resulte, ahora si se utiliza como tratamiento coadyuvante de la cirugía u otra modalidad, según la causa y el estadío, es útil, eso sí, en este caso los parámetros son los de estimulación muscular los mas importantes a tener en cuenta. 
Saludos cordiales,
Mariano


----------



## Fervillate (Mar 2, 2009)

Como el metodo de cirugia es invasivo seria mucho mejor si por medio de electroterapia buscando una relajacion de los musculos disminuyera la inflamacion pues finalmente la causa es inflamacion de los tejidos y se puede disminuir con el paso de corriente, ahora desde el punto de vista correctivo no se si seria optimo hacer un precalentamiento antes del trabajo.
Voy a empezar a hacer mediciones tanto de reobase como de cronaxia de dichos tejidos y les enviare mis resultados.


----------



## eserock (Mar 4, 2009)

Vaya 
Gervit bastantes preguntas y todas relacionadas
bueno vamos por partes ya que esto es muy extenso, bueno en la historia de las corrientes  de estimulacion han pasado miles de cosas unas buenas otras no tanto, pero intentare explicarte, un musculo se comporta como una especie de resorte se extiende y se contrae (no usare lenguaje medico para no complicar la explicacion) pero con movimientos  naturales y ritmicos cuando haces fuerza tu musculos se contrae y adquiere una gran firmeza, al aplicar corriente electrica estamos simulando esta actividad y esta depende del tipo de pulso, la duracion del pulso, el voltaje aplicado y la corriente suministrada, te podria señalar que hay diferentes lineas que han investigado esto pero los que mas han aportado a esto son las llamadas corrientes rusas, desde la medicion de la resistencia de la piel hast la estimulacion, el porque se han probado tan diferentes corrientes es por lo siguiente si tu estimulas un musculo y no tienes las debidas precauciones puedes provocar lo que comunmente llaman tetanizacion muscular y causar  daño que en muchos casos es  irreversible, esto era muy comun con un tipo de corriente llamado faradica o gimnasia pasiva, hacian cargar un condensador de muchos  microfarads y despues lo hacian descargar sobre el primario de un transformador el impulso de corriente era altisimo y la gente se quejaba de dolor muscular despues de estas terapias, la situacion era que el pulso entraba por un extremo del musculo y salia por el otro con lo que se formaban gradientes de corriente muy altos, esto dio experiencia para probar otras alternativas, y se busco reemplazar este efecto aparecieron entonces los trenes de pulsos, pero si tu entregas una cantidad de pulsos  cuadrados tienen muchas harmonicas y el contenido de energia es muy alto, por eso el uso de un transformador de acoplamiento con una resistencia en serie para limitar la corriente, pero  se encontro que el organismo al  acostumbrarse a  los niveles de estimulacion se requeria de mas energia, entonces aparieieron los sistemas bipolares y tetrapolares, el caso era hacer trabajar mas el musculo con menor cantidad de energia con los  bipolares la señal entra por ambos lados  del musculo requiriendo voltajes  menores y corrientes menores realizando mas trabajo muscular y menor fatiga. si lo requieres  vamos hablando mas  de cada tipo de estimulacion.
Todas son efectivas dependiendo cual sea la intensión, es la recomendada aunque las bipolares han demostrado ser las mas eficacez para la mayoria de tratamientos, aunque dejame decirte que son las mas costosas y de dificil diseño, porque al ser frecuencia baja y media para evitar la perdida de ellas se requieren bobinas y transformadores puesde tamaño considerable en relacion con componentes pequeños, 
Los tens dejame decirte que propiamnte no se ponen de acuerdo y los circuitos son muy variados hay de trenes de pulsos y hay de trenes de espigas, pero los señalan como efectivos en el tratamiento de dolor, aunque dejame decirte que si consultas a un terapeuta te puede decir una cosa y otro una cosa totalemente diferente, ejemplo uno pone las placas en isnerciones musculares es decir donde empiexza el musculo y donde termina y otro lo hace  a medio musculo o atravesando de lado a lado el musculo que para mi es erroneo porque debes respetar el movimiento natural del musculo, tambien he visto que hay terapeutas que abusan del nivel de energia aplicado bajo el argumento de que se debe ver el movimiento muscular, y no consideran que el organismo se acostumbra rapidamente a las ondas ritmicas y empieza a ignorar el dolor y en ocasiones  llegan a limites  muy altos con el sonsiginete daño muscular, el circuito que te mostre es uno basico que si el transformador esta bien calculado y construido te puede enviar una señal positiva con una componente negativa que actua como bipolar sin llegar a serlo yo no lo calificaria de tens porque no llega a los niveles de energia  de ellos ni tiene n todos los parametros  ajustables como lo es el porcentaje de estimulo contra el de descanso.
Claro que se puede crear un circuito que haga esto, pero  el problema es el siguiente ¿quien lo usara? un terapeuta o un ingeniero si lo haces muy  complicado  al final te diran que no entienden nada y les daras mas opciones de cometer erores, entre menos  controles y mas programas añadas a estos equipos es mejor para el terapeuta.
Conocimiento no  hay limites en lo que debes aprender, pero cuado te gusta el area lo haces con placer, y si debes  aprendr fisiologia muscular, sistema oseo, sitema nervioso, sistema linfatico, reacciones  quimicas, y varias de las funciones extra e intracelulares ademas de la electronica. Pero  creo que debes tener una mente abierta sobre todo ya que si entras en esta area te convertiras en una interfaz entre el terapeuta, el medico y la ingenieria.
Como te daras cuenta es un mundo completo de aprendizaje, y hasta aqui no se ha  hablado de otros tipos de estimulaciones que el organsmo puede recibir y responder favorablemente.

me da gusto que el tema siga creciendo, consider que mariano tambien puede aportarnos su punto devista  encuanto a todo esto


----------



## gervit (Mar 4, 2009)

gracias eserock por compartir tu experiencia muy bien explicado.
Como en toda ciencia  hay puntos por investigar todavia.

Por donde sugeris q sigamos las investigaciones con respecto a los estimuladores?
Creo q por el tamaño d las inductancias y/o transformadores mientras funcione no hay q preocuparse
Si entendi bien las bipolares y ls llamadas tens son las q mas ventajas tienen en relacion con las desventajas.


----------



## mariano22755 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hola gente!
El tema de las forma de onda, así como de otros parámetros depende mucho de lo que se esté buscando, ya sea diagnóstico,  relajación muscular, estimulación de musculos normalmente inervados o de músculos denervados, etc. 
Esto es válido para estimulación no invasiva. Yo se que el principal interes acá se enfoca en los aparatos no invasivos; pero en el caso de de tipo  los invasivos esto es aun mas complejo, ya que la gama de efectos que se buscan va desde la estimulación muscular a la inhibición o estimulación del sistema nervioso, para dolor, epilepsia, enfermedad de Parkinson, o aun trastornos psiquiátricos ( tema de gran controversia). Es en estos campos donde las formas de onda óptimas menos se conocen, aunque la mayoría de los equipos utilizan ondas cuadradas, en general trenes de onda, ya que comparados con los protocolos de estimulación constante en muchos casos no muestran diferencias, y la duración de la carga de la batería de  los dispositivos implantables es mayor con un sistema de trenes de pulsos. 
En el link que pongo a continuación se pueden bajar un trabajo sobre electrodiagnóstico y electroestimulación muscular, que no es nuevo, pero tiene cosas que yo creo útiles. Fíjense si les sirve.

http://www.uclm.es/profesorado/javendano/Compartidos/Documentos/Artículos/Electro denervados.pdf

Un saludo atento.
Mariano


----------



## Pacheco (Mar 8, 2009)

Hola a todos !

Soy nuevo en el foro y la verdad que los felicito por la calidad de información que comparten en el mismo.
Me interesa este tema de los electroestimuladores y buscando información al respecto di con este post, del cual lei las 15 páginas.
Según entiendo, el "bloque" crítico en el diseño de un electroestimulador es el transformador elevador de pulsos. Ahora bien, Yo empecé a buscar información motivado por haber desarmado un electroestimulador de esos que venden por televisión para ejercitar los abdominales, pectorales, etc. Al desarmarlo, me encuentro con una seria de componentes en montaje superficial, un microcontrolador SMD en forma de "caramelo" y lo único más o menos "terrenal" era un capacitor cerámico o de poliester de 0,1K y 100 Volts. No hay ningún transformador, ninguna bobina, nada de eso.
El aparatito va alimentado con una pila de litio de 3 V ( CR2032) y a la salida saca una señal tipo triangular de 100 V máximo. 
Alguien sabe cómo se hace para hacer esto ?
Acepto que la forma de onda generada no es la ideal, tampoco en bifásica, pero reconozco que el aparatito cumple bien su cometido y es de dimensiones mínimas.

Por ahí, se puede aplicar este mismo principio para hacer un electroestimulador con mejor onda de estimulación y lo más chico posible.

Saludos a todos !


----------



## Pacheco (Mar 9, 2009)

Hola de nuevo !,

Relacionado al mensaje anterior, subo 2 fotos de la plaquetita en cuestion. No se puede ver demasiado en las fotos porque los componentes son en montaje superficial y además porque las fotos me salieron horribles. De todas maneras es para que tengan una idea ( para comparar, al lado de la plaqueta está la pila CR2032 )

Saludos.


----------



## eserock (Mar 9, 2009)

el equipo que señala pacheco usa un sistema que cuenta con un oscilador despues elevado de voltaje  con un multiplicador como al final se obtiene voltaje de cd pero a unos 100 VCD lo aplican a un transistor  que es el amplificador o  a veces usan un  operacional para este fin, la señal es triangular porque si la hacen cudrada pueden dañar un musculo al no estar aislado del generador de voltaje al ser triangular el estimulo maximo es muy breve, si esa tecnologia de montaje superficial es para equipos de bajo costo e irreparable es dceir estos equipos son desechables, otros ma sprofesionales si traen el transformador  super miniaturizado pero son mas profesionales. Claro que todos los  electroestimuladores vienen bien sellados no por que sean tecnologia secreta o superavanzada si no porque al fabricante no le conviene que clonen su equipo (vil mercantilismo).

si quieren empiezo a subir mas detalles del estimulador que subi en el foro para que ya lo hagan funcionar y puedan tener una idea de la sensacion al ser aplicados sobre la piel.


----------



## Pacheco (Mar 10, 2009)

eserock dijo:
			
		

> el equipo que señala pacheco usa un sistema que cuenta con un oscilador despues elevado de voltaje  con un multiplicador como al final se obtiene voltaje de cd pero a unos 100 VCD lo aplican a un transistor  que es el amplificador o  a veces usan un  operacional para este fin, la señal es triangular porque si la hacen cudrada pueden dañar un musculo al no estar aislado del generador de voltaje al ser triangular el estimulo maximo es muy breve, si esa tecnologia de montaje superficial es para equipos de bajo costo e irreparable es dceir estos equipos son desechables, otros ma sprofesionales si traen el transformador  super miniaturizado pero son mas profesionales. Claro que todos los  electroestimuladores vienen bien sellados no por que sean tecnologia secreta o superavanzada si no porque al fabricante no le conviene que clonen su equipo (vil mercantilismo).
> 
> si quieren empiezo a subir mas detalles del estimulador que subi en el foro para que ya lo hagan funcionar y puedan tener una idea de la sensacion al ser aplicados sobre la piel.



Antes que nada, Gracias Gervit y Eserock por contestar !

Respecto a lo que comentás ( Eserock ) si el circuito utiliza un multiplicador de voltaje, no debería tener varios capacitores y diodos conectados en paralelo ? Tal vez los diodos puedan ser de montaje superficial, pero los capacitores donde están ? Sólo se ve uno solo. Si estoy equivocado y sabés de otra forma de poder elevar el voltaje, podrías explicarla o poner algún circuito ? Desde ya, muchas gracias !

Estoy de acuerdo en que estos electroestimuladores económicos ( no lo pagué más de $ 30 argentinos y lo compré para ver cómo era por dentro), son irreparables y son desechables, pero me intriga cómo hacen para hacer lo que hacen.

Igulamente esperamos más detalles del electroestimulador al que haces mención para poder fabricarlo.

Gracias de nuevo !


----------



## Pacheco (Mar 14, 2009)

Hola a todos !

Hacía unos días que no me podía conectar a internet y ahora que puedo, pensé que iba a encontrar la respuesta a las inquietudes planteadas con anterioridad.
A nadie se le ocurre cómo trabajan esos electroestimuladores económicos que no tienen bobinas ni transformadores ? Yo estuve buscando por internet, pero no encuentro otra manera de elevar la tensión que no sea con los medios ya conocidos ( transformadores, bobinas, multiplicadores de voltaje ) Tiene que haber alguna otra manera.

Si alguien sabe de algo o se le ocurre algo.......acá estamos para escuchar ( o leer ).

Gracias y saludos !


----------



## sr-angmar (Mar 18, 2009)

hola he estado pensando, se podrían hacer dos multiplicadores de tensión una que eleve la false positiva y otra la negativa (no se si es posible) y con un sistema de transistores para conmutación ir generando el tren de pulsos bifasico, claro esta los trasnsistores esos irían controlados por alguno de los osciladores que tenemos desarrollados


----------



## Pacheco (Mar 19, 2009)

Hola Sr-angmar

Podrías dar más detalles de cómo serían los multiplicadores de voltaje ? Si podés poner un esquema del circuito estaría bárbaro !.

Saludos !


----------



## mariano22755 (Mar 19, 2009)

Utiliza un arreglo de capacitores en serie con diodos, al circuito se le aplica corriente alterna, en un semiciclo se carga un capacitor, en el otro semiciclo éste no se descarga por el diodo, mientras que se carga el segundo capacitor, la caída total de voltaje es la sumatoria de las caídas parciales de los diodos cuando se los hace funcionar en serie.
Saludos 
Mariano


----------



## mariano22755 (Mar 19, 2009)

Utilizando el buscador interno del foro encontré una explicación linda de este tema con dibujos y todo. Esta aquí: 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about537.html
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/multiplicadores-voltaje-359/

Saludos. 
Mariano


----------



## Pacheco (Mar 19, 2009)

Hola Mariano,

Gracias por la información ! Siempre está bueno hacer un repaso de estas cosas !.
A lo que Yo me refería anteriormente es cómo se puede hacer para elevar el voltaje de una pila de 3 Vdc a 100 V sin usar ningún transformador ni circuitos multiplicadores de voltajes. Esto es porque en el electroestimulador que desarmé, no se ve ninguna bobina, ni transformador, ni arreglo de capacitores y diodos en serie que sugieran un cirtcuito multiplicador, y sin embargo a la salida del equipo ( hacia los electrodos ) hay unos 100 V de una señal tipo triangular y el equipo se alimenta de una pila tipo botón CR2032 de 3 Vdc.


----------



## eserock (Mar 19, 2009)

hola disculpen por no contestar en varios dias pero ando  algo cargado de trabajo, he investigado un poquito eso de los multiplicadores y en algunos lugares hablan de multiplicadores de estado solido , pero no he encontradoi fisicamente  algunos que sea muy pequeño todos son de dimensiones considerables. pero por la potencia que estos aparatos menejan podrian ser extremadamente pequeños, como señala mariano se puede hacer con condensadores y con los nuevos semiconductores yo creo que lo logran reducir de tamaño


----------



## mariano22755 (Mar 20, 2009)

Es más, la miniaturización se puede facilitar incrementando la frecuencia a la que trabaja el multiplicador,  ya que esta es inversa a la magnitud de las capacitancias que se requieren. 
Saludos cordiales,
Mariano


----------



## Pacheco (Mar 20, 2009)

Hola gente !

Este circuito que pongo a continuación: *MAX1771*  no puede solucionarnos gran parte de nuestros inconvenientes de generar alta tensión como para un electrestimulador y, a la vez, que sea de reducidas dimensiones ??

Todavía no lei toda la hoja de datos pero en un primer vistazo, creo que puede andar. El tema también es conseguirlo.

Saludos y espero sus comentarios !.


----------



## burren (Mar 20, 2009)

saludos por motivos de trabajo no me habia reportado y pues e visto algo del circuito que menciona arriba pacheco y la unica configuracion que tiene mas voltaje es 24v por lo que creo que esta algo bajo pero es buena idea lo del multiplicador de voltaje estamos en contacto


----------



## Pacheco (Mar 21, 2009)

burren dijo:
			
		

> saludos por motivos de trabajo no me habia reportado y pues e visto algo del circuito que menciona arriba pacheco y la unica configuracion que tiene mas voltaje es 24v por lo que creo que esta algo bajo pero es buena idea lo del multiplicador de voltaje estamos en contacto



Hola burren !

Fijate en el siguiente link : http://www.maxim-ic.com/quick_view2.cfm/qv_pk/1030 . Es un _quick view_ de los principales parámetros del MAX1771. Ahí se ve que la máxima tensión de salida es 100 V.
El MAX1771 es un controlador Step-up DC DC con una salida de 12 V fija o *ajustable*. La forma de ajustar la salida a otra tensión que no sea 12 V es mediante 2 resistencias ( en la hoja de datos está la ecuación que hay que usar para calcularlas ). La *potencia* máxima que soporta *es de 24 W* ( capáz que eso fue lo que te confundió ). Por otro lado, esa potencia está más que bien para un electroestimulador, ya que si tenemos 100 V a la salida aplicado sobre una impedancia de mas o menos 1 Kohm ( impedancia aprox. de la piel ), tendremos una corriente de 100 mA, lo cual significa una potencia de 10 W ( y aparte son 10 W pulsados, lo cual mejora todavía más la situación ).

En fin, creo que es un buen integrado a tener en cuenta. El tema es conseguirlo y poder hacer unas pruebas.  Con este integrado tendríamos 100 V Dc. Luego habría que transformar los 100 V Dc a pulsos de 100 V ( con transistores en corte y saturación ) y habría que ver también, cómo hacer para tener pulsos bifásicos.

Lo pensamos entre todos ?   

Saludos !


----------



## burren (Mar 21, 2009)

mmmmm volvi a ver la hoja de datos y no veo donde maneje los 100v pero si es que lo e pasado por alto y si maneje los 100v eso seria un gran avance ya que lo que importa es el voltaje y no tanto la corriente por que segun literatura esta es muy pequeña, mi primer idea al estar en este apartado fue esa una fuente switchada para tener los dos voltajes y como no demanda mucha corriente esta seria un poco mas chica que una de gran corriente aunque los dobladores de voltaje no son mala idea hay que experimentar saludos


----------



## oscareev (Mar 23, 2009)

Cordial saludo

Por ahí me llego un equipo de anestesia  el homeda 7600 resulta que de un momento a otro dejo de funcionar, revise la placa de control donde llegan todas las conexiones y me encontré que hay un rele que no hace lo que tiene que hacer, resulta que este equipo tiene un circuito de carga de bateria y si la bateria esta descargada o no sirve no funciona, pues revise la bateria y funciona perfectamente, pero el rele que hace que este equipo encienda en una de sus extremidades de la bobina le llegan los 5 voltios y en la otra igual y no debe ser asi, revise los diodos que hacen funcionar dicho rele y pailas nada de nada entonces me encontre que una de la extremidades del rele la que se debe polarizar a tierra para hacerlo funcionar viene del panel frontal y no le encuentro la falla, supongo que es un circuito de control que debe estar comandado por alguna especie de swich pero no.

Resulta que la extremidad de la bobina del rele que debe funcionar o conmutar entre 0 voltios y 5 voltios, claro 0 para que conmute, bueno yo le aisle la pista y le puse cero voltios y el equipo prendió,,,, bueno que marabilla pero si lo dejo asi me quedaria prendido y no prenderia del swich original, entonces no tengo soulcion todavia si alguien tiene alguna idea con estos equipos por favor una colaboracion.

Muchas gracias


----------



## gervit (Mar 23, 2009)

Hola oscareev,  tendrias q fijarte q elemento es el q baja los 5volt a 0, si es un tr. o un ic o lo q sea. Y revisar toda esa linea. Supongo q debe ser un tr. controlado por otro tr. y un ic. Estaria bueno q subieras el circuito asi podemos analizarlo mejor.


----------



## sr-angmar (Mar 26, 2009)

ola he estado trabajando un poco en como continuar con lo de generar dos tensiones continuas y trocearlas (para los que les guste el espanglis choppearlas) y claro esta que si por ejemplo usamos puertas lógicas para alternar, solo necesitamos dos not (por cuestiones de alimentaciones y salidas mas estables para los transistores de corte), pero al simularlos y meterle a las puertas la salida de mi oscilador se me saturan y sale un cero continuo, mi pregunta es si se os ocurre otra manera de negar la salida del oscilador?


----------



## pepechip (Mar 26, 2009)

Hola
He realizado  un proyecto de un equipo de electromedicina, que utiliza como carga un panel de 100 diodos led de 880nm, concretamente el diodo utilizado es el SHF 486, a los cuales estoy haciendo trabajar a una potencia de 50mW cada uno.
El problema que tengo es que 100 led amontonados en un espacio muy pequeño me generan mucha cantidad de calor, por lo que despues de 20 minutos de tratamiento su aplicacion resulta desagradable.

Me han comentado que existen diodos led de 880nm que no generan calor, pero no consigo localizar la referencia de estos. 


Un  saludo


----------



## sr-angmar (Abr 1, 2009)

burren dijo:
			
		

> bueno lo que yo conosco es el inversor y son comerciales dependiendo la potencia que requieras




lo quiero porque si en mi electroestimulador funciona con multiplicadores de tensión según industria y según la lógica hay que separarlo de la red eléctrica y con un transformador solo no me gusta porque si algún pico de tensión pasa al secundario, de ahí al multiplicador y finalmente a la gente, cosa no muy buena por eso yo mi maquina planeo alimentarla de una batería y necesito algo que me pase de continua a alterna para el multiplicador, la idea de los multiplicadores es para poder hacer una onda bifasica de amplitud 50v lo que al ser bifasica sería 100v


----------



## Pacheco (Abr 5, 2009)

sr-angmar dijo:
			
		

> burren dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola, los inversores comerciales generalmente convierten de 12 Vdc a 220 Vac así que si usás un inversor de estos no vas a necesitar un multiplicador, lo que vas a tener que hacer es llevar la señal de alterna a la amplitud que vos quieras ( 50 V )
Si no usás un inversor comercial, vas a tener que hacer lo que queremos hacer todos : Generar una señal cuadrada bifásica de unos 90 o 100 V generados a partir de una batería. Para esto, las ideas que andan dando vueltas es hacer un oscilador que produzca señales cuadradas y luego de esto creo que hay 2 caminos posibles. El primero es enviar los pulsos del oscilador a un transformador de pulsos que eleve la tensión de esos pulsos a un nivel conveniente. De esta manera, se puede obtener una señal bifásica pero descompensada ( es decir, que no tiene la misma amplitud la onda positiva que la negativa ). El otro camino es parecido pero distinto. También hay que hace un oscilador pero a mayor frecuencia, aplicarlo a un transformador elevador, rectificar, filtrar para obtener alta tensión DC y luego trocear esa alta tensión en forma de pulsos ( con transistores trabajando en corte y saturación, por ejemplo ).

El problema de estas alternativas ( al menos en mi caso ) es saber cómo hacer un transformador de pulsos lo más pequeño posible y que no distorsione la señal ( los pulsos ). Y para la otra alternativa es más o menos lo mismo, es decir saber cómo hacer el transformador.

Ojo que Yo estoy pensando en hacer un electroestimulador que sea portable y que no sea más grande que el tamaño de un paquete de cigarrillos. El tamaño ideal sería el de un biper (localizador personal). Con el tamaño de una batería de 9 Vdc y el tamaño del transformador, pensar en esas dimensiones me resulta imposible, por eso compré un electroestimulador de esos baratos que venden por televisión, para desarmarlo y ver que tienen adentro y como ya comenté, al desarmarlo no se ve ningún transformador, ninguna bobina, se ve 1 solo capacitor y un montón de componentes de montaje superficial. Todo esa circuitería está alimentada por un pila de 3 Vdc CR2032 y la señal que entrega el equipo es una señal tipo triangular de 100 V de amplitud. Cómo lo hace ? La verdad que no lo se y quiero averiguarlo.!

Saludos !


----------



## sr-angmar (Abr 6, 2009)

hola, lo que pregunte antes es porque las opciones que tu dices ya las he agotado ops: , por eso busco alguna forma de amplificar la señal de entrada al oscilador (batería de 9v) a 50v por un lado y -50 por otro, un profesor me comento que hay esquemas para pasar de continua a continua pero elevándola al nivel que quieras, pero que tuviese en cuenta que corriente de salida poca que es lo que nos interesa, lo malo es que ese profesor no es de electrónica analógica y no sabia la configuración y con la vacaciones no he podido preguntar a nadie más  , resumiendo necesito si alguien sabe algo un circuito que me pase a alterna una señal continua o un circuito elevador de continua que pueda ser tanto negativo como positivo, no se si un boost puede hacerlo


----------



## frankmaz (Abr 22, 2009)

por favor fijate en nueva electronica el lx 1003 y el lx 1097 son electroestimuladores, todavia no hice niguno pero los tengo en formato pdf que los baje, si te hacen falta los subo


----------



## sr-angmar (Abr 23, 2009)

frankmaz dijo:
			
		

> por favor fijate en nueva electronica el lx 1003 y el lx 1097 son electroestimuladores, todavia no hice niguno pero los tengo en formato pdf que los baje, si te hacen falta los subo



el 1003 no lo tengo si lo subes te lo agradezco y el 1097 incluso llegue a montarlo con distintos transformadores y no me funciono asi que estoy buscando alternativas y construyéndolo por etapas, oscilador, choppers, elevador o multiplicador, alimentación, salida y cargador, estos 4 últimos aun no los he podido hacer porque sin los elevadores que van a la salida de que me sirve hacer el resto si con una fuente de alimentación para probar me sirve.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 23, 2009)

hola me vine a este tema para invitarlos a un tema distinto, a ver si pudisesen /quisiesen dar una mano, un colega pregunta acerca de como detectar los pulsos o latidos de el corazon, si alguien sabe de sensores vendria bien.

saludos

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/detector-pulsos-corazon-7778/#post154185


----------



## harleytronics (Abr 23, 2009)

pacheco dijo..................compré un electroestimulador de esos baratos que venden por televisión, para desarmarlo y ver que tienen adentro y como ya comenté, al desarmarlo no se ve ningún transformador, ninguna bobina,

hola podes subir una foto de loas componentes del  electroestimulador que desarmaste?
para ver de que forma trabaja,por que quizas se te esta escapando algo,,,saludos


----------



## joshdaniel (Abr 24, 2009)

Bueno disculpen problemas de estudios y eso que no pude comentar, pero bueno estaba con un  trabajo de analizar la base de datos de seniales electrocardiograficas del  MIT BIH, bueno y creo que seria muy bueno poder trabajar con esa base de dato tb. Y por lo demas felicitarlos aunque me voy dando cuenta que vamos dejando de lado este tema, cosa que no seria bueno.


Atte JOshdaniel


----------



## Pacheco (Abr 26, 2009)

harleytronics dijo:
			
		

> pacheco dijo..................compré un electroestimulador de esos baratos que venden por televisión, para desarmarlo y ver que tienen adentro y como ya comenté, al desarmarlo no se ve ningún transformador, ninguna bobina,
> 
> hola podes subir una foto de loas componentes del  electroestimulador que desarmaste?
> para ver de que forma trabaja,por que quizas se te esta escapando algo,,,saludos



Hola !

Fijate en la página 15 que Yo subí 2 fotos de la placa del electroestimulador ( de adelante y de atrás ). No tienen muy buena resolución, pero se ve que no hay bobinas ni transformadores

Saludos !


----------



## harleytronics (Abr 26, 2009)

pacheco no se ve nada en esas fotos ,jajajaa se te empaño la lente
se ve que hay un condensador poliester que referencias tiene?
no hay ningun nucleo con vueltas ?
con que rango de frecuencias y anchos de pulso trabaja ese elct.estim.?que voltaje y corriente de salida acusa su manual?
los electrodos son subcutaneos?
los probaste  en tu cuerpo? te movia los musculos o sentias pasar corriente?
con esta información podemos llegar a sacar algo,por que hay mucho fraude en estos aparatitos
no siempre ,,pero hay

saludos


----------



## Pacheco (Abr 27, 2009)

Hola a todos !,

Bueno, ahora SI, contesto a las preguntas y subo en el archivo adjunto las fotos del electroestimulador en cuestión.
Aclaro que en la foto de la pantalla del osciloscopio digital, la señal está tomada con la punta atenuada x 10. Es decir, la amplitud de la señal es de 66.6 V ( creo que da algo más de amplitud según el programa que se ponga, pero para el caso es lo mismo ).

El condensador de poliester tiene las siguientes referencias : " MAC 0.1 K 100 V " 

El electroestimulador en cuestión es el _" Body Building Belt "_. Por supuesto que en su manual no da ninguna especificación técnica, ni nada por el estilo.

Los electrodos son superficiales, probé el equipo y realmente estimula bastante bien, es decir, produce una contracción bastante fuerte dependiendo de la potencia que uno le de. La más fuerte te genera una contracción tetánica ( contracción de todas las fibras musculares ) con facilidad. Por supuesto que esa forma de onda no es adecuada para tratamientos prolongados ya que el tejido muscular se polarizaría, debido a que la señal es monofásica y bla...bla....bla....

El tema que Yo me planteo es cómo corno hace para generar esa tensión con una pila CR2032 de 3 Vdc. :evil: 

Saludos a todos !


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 27, 2009)

Controla la resistencia "grande" .  En la serigrafia del otro lado dice L1 --> Pinta ser una bobina.


----------



## harleytronics (Abr 27, 2009)

pacheco ,sabes que pense lo mismo que eduardo ,la resistencia es un bobina encubierta,,aunque no me di cuenta del detalle
del lado opuesto.
y despues por el valor del capacitor y por el duty de la onda no debe de llegar ni a los 70v debe de trabajar por corriente ,,y esas pilitas tienen bastante amperaje para lo que son y en unas microdescargas se sienten
fijate lo de la resistencia encubierta yo ya lo vi en un estimulador de acupuntura muy viejo que tira 120v de 12v y tiene una bobinita muy chiquita,nada mas para elevar, 
ahhh   y ese tipo de onda no vi que lo recomienden en ningun eletroestimulador,,,
saludos


----------



## sr-angmar (Abr 28, 2009)

como decís la eso es una bobina, puede ser una bobina de choque o una bobina para filtrar y limpiar señal de salida supongo que filtro pasa altos y en cuanto a los condensadores si los ay porque si no lo he entendido mal los redondeletes que ay son condensadores con capacidades parásitas (esto no es seguro), no se asta que punto pero bueno, luego el condensador discreto es para desacoplar la alimentación y mantenerla constante


----------



## Pacheco (Abr 28, 2009)

harleytronics dijo:
			
		

> pacheco ,sabes que pense lo mismo que eduardo ,la resistencia es un bobina encubierta,,aunque no me di cuenta del detalle
> del lado opuesto.
> y despues por el valor del capacitor y por el duty de la onda no debe de llegar ni a los 70v debe de trabajar por corriente ,,y esas pilitas tienen bastante amperaje para lo que son y en unas microdescargas se sienten
> fijate lo de la resistencia encubierta yo ya lo vi en un estimulador de acupuntura muy viejo que tira 120v de 12v y tiene una bobinita muy chiquita,nada mas para elevar,
> ...



Hola !

Estamos de acuerdo con lo de la forma de onda, pero estimular, estimula bien !.

Asumiendo que la "resistencia" es una bobina que eleva la tensión : Cómo piensan que trabaja el circuito ? Creen que a partir de los 3 Vdc de la pila, generan pulsos que aplican a la bobina y la contra FEM que esta genera carga al capacitor ? O alguna otra forma ?
Otra pregunta : Podría un transistor de montaje superficial manejar ( o soportar ) la corriente que circula por la bobina cuando se le aplican los pulsos ? Pregunto esto, porque todos los componentes, excepto el capacitor de poliester y la bobina camuflada de resistencia, son de montaje superficial.

Saludos !


----------



## Pacheco (Abr 28, 2009)

sr-angmar dijo:
			
		

> como decís la eso es una bobina, puede ser una bobina de choque o una bobina para filtrar y limpiar señal de salida supongo que filtro pasa altos y en cuanto a los condensadores si los ay porque si no lo he entendido mal los redondeletes que ay son condensadores con capacidades parásitas (esto no es seguro), no se asta que punto pero bueno, luego el condensador discreto es para desacoplar la alimentación y mantenerla constante



Hola !  Los circulos que se ven en la placa no son capacitores. Son los contactos de los 3 botones que tiene el electroestimulador. Fijate en la foto que está el equipo armado. Los circulos se corresponden a los contactos de esos botones.

Saludos !


----------



## harleytronics (Abr 29, 2009)

Yo creo que la bobina carga el condensador  y los transistores  hacen la descarga a la misma frecuencia que oscila la bobina , ,salvo que el duty cycle de los  pulsos aumente si le bajas las frecuencia al aparato ,,ahi ya no se me ocurre otra forma,
quizas si,(aunque nunca nos dijiste )tenga un duty de milesimas,ahi ya no me explico como le hace ,con esos componentes ,,
yo creo que el conjunto de transistores se la bancan por lo mismo que dije antes ,,el duty es de microsegundos(( lo comparo con los leds infrarrojos , si te pasas del amperaje que soportan por un segundo o menos los quemas y si les das corriente de  mas de la que soportan  en microsegundos iluminan un infierno y no se queman ))
saludos


----------



## Pacheco (Abr 30, 2009)

harleytronics dijo:
			
		

> Yo creo que la bobina carga el condensador  y los transistores  hacen la descarga a la misma frecuencia que oscila la bobina , ,salvo que el duty cycle de los  pulsos aumente si le bajas las frecuencia al aparato ,,ahi ya no se me ocurre otra forma,
> quizas si,(aunque nunca nos dijiste )tenga un duty de milesimas,ahi ya no me explico como le hace ,con esos componentes ,,
> yo creo que el conjunto de transistores se la bancan por lo mismo que dije antes ,,el duty es de microsegundos(( lo comparo con los leds infrarrojos , si te pasas del amperaje que soportan por un segundo o menos los quemas y si les das corriente de  mas de la que soportan  en microsegundos iluminan un infierno y no se queman ))
> saludos



Hola Harleytronics !.

Entiendo la analogía que haces entre los transistores y los led, aunque no creo que sea este el caso. Digo esto por lo siguiente : El duty cicle ( ciclo de trabajo ) de los pulsos es del 100 % , ya que los pulsos no tienen "tiempo en estado bajo " . El ciclo de trabajo es la relación entre el tiempo en alto del pulso y el tiempo en bajo del mismo. Si te fijas en la foto que adjunto, el pulso ( que no tiene forma de pulso ) no tiene tiempo en bajo. El ancho del pulso es de 17.08 ms, lo cual es muchísmo para un electroestimulador ( los pulsos son del orden de los 300 microsegundos ).

La frecuencia de los pulsos es siempre la misma ( la que se ve en la foto ) 58.54 Hz o 60 Hz para redondear. Lo único que permite variar el equipo es la amplitud de los pulsos y la frecuencia de los trenes de pulsos ( burst o "paquetes de pulsos" ).

Subo la foto a la que hago mención de nuevo.

Saludos !


----------



## harleytronics (Abr 30, 2009)

pacheco ,me exprese mal ,es verdad el duty que se ve en la foto es de casi todo el pulso, pero en este caso
me quize referir a el pico maximo del duty que no dura casi nada  a diferencia ,por ejemplo de una cuadrada,
creo que el maximo de corriente esta ahi en el pico ,los demas que se ve en la rampa descendente es voltaje 
solo
,,creo yo no digo que sea asi,
por otro lada ,te comento que si vi en electroestimuladores un duty de 15 milesimas pero regulador 
para contraer los musculos con frecuencia de 2 hz a 30 hz 
ese electro que desarmaste no contrae ,osea no ves mover los musculos sentis la corriente estimularlos
verdad?
saludos


----------



## Pacheco (Abr 30, 2009)

No !  Te contrae los músculos ! y se puede ver y sentir la contracción. 

Eso seguramente es por el ancho del pico ( que debe andar por los 200 o 300 microsegundos, que es el ancho que generalmente se utiliza ) el resto de la forma de onda ( la rampa de bajada ) no produce contracción en el músculo.

Saludos !


----------



## harleytronics (Abr 30, 2009)

bueno Pacheco caul es tu conclucion final de como trabaja el equipo?
estamos de acuerdo entoces con que la descarga es en un maximo de 300 micros. y no durante todo el pulso y es por eso que resinten los minitransistores?

saludos


----------



## Pacheco (May 1, 2009)

harleytronics dijo:
			
		

> bueno Pacheco caul es tu conclucion final de como trabaja el equipo?
> estamos de acuerdo entoces con que la descarga es en un maximo de 300 micros. y no durante todo el pulso y es por eso que resinten los minitransistores?
> 
> saludos




Si ! Estamos de acuerdo, pero esto sería para el transistor que swichea la tensión ( mejor dicho, energía ) acumulada en el capacitor. Si el capacitor se llega a cargar a 70 Voltios y la impedancia del cuerpo es de 1 K ( más o menos ), luego la corriente que circula por el transistor ( durante 300 microsegundos ) es 70 mA , la cual creo que pueden bancarse los transistores SMD en corto lapzo de tiempo.

Ahora, para cargar al capacitor a 70 Vdc a partir de 3 Vdc, hay que enviarle *pulsos* ( asumamos que también duran 300 microsegundos ) a la *bobina*. Si consideramos que la impedancia de la bobina son unos 20 ohm ( en realidad tendría que desoldarla y medirla para saber bien el valor ), luego la corriente que circula por la bobina ( y por el transistor que swichea ) es de *150 mA*. Mi duda se plantea para *este transistor*, es decir el que swichea la corriente *por la bobina*. No me parece que se pueda bancar esa corriente, por más que sea por 300 microseg.
A lo mejor si se la bancan y el equipo funciona de esa manera. Lo que pasa es que no conozco ningún transistor SMD como para ver la hoja de datos y ver cuáles son los parémetros máximos.
Si alguien sabe de alguno, que ponga la hoja de datos o el nombre del transistor así los buscamos.

Saludos !


----------



## harleytronics (May 1, 2009)

pacheco leete este pdf y vas a ver de lo que son capaces esos enanos...saludos


----------



## HIRHOSHY (May 25, 2009)

Bueno, aca les presento algo que si m e funciono bastante bien, y pongo a consideracion de uds y este es un campo muy interesante espero que mi contribucion sirva a mas de uno

les pondre aca el circuito pero a medida que vea que estan haciendolo o surjan interrogantes en cuanto a la bobina , les dire el truco que existe en esto de embobinarlos

circuito completo y testeado al 100%


----------



## Pacheco (May 25, 2009)

HIRHOSHY dijo:
			
		

> circuito completo y testeado al 100%



Hola HIRHOSHY !  Gracias por compartir la información !.  
Entiendo que el primer 555, configurado como astable, habilita al segundo 555 ( también configurado como astable ) para que este último envíe "paquetes" o _burst_ de pulsos al transistor Q2 haciendo que este trabaje en corte y saturación, produciendo a su vez que el transistor Q3 trabaje también en corte y saturación y por cuyo colector circule una corriente por la " bobina misteriosa ".

Tengo algunas preguntas : 
 1) La salida hacia el paciente por donde es ?  Estimo que estaría en paralelo a la " bobina misteriosa "
 2) La forma de onda de salida son pulsos cuadrados ( o rectangulares ) bien definidos ? Es decir, no se deforman ? No salen como espigas ?
 3 ) Los pulsos de salida son monofásicos ?
 4 ) Me sumo a las preguntas de harleytronics en cuanto a las características de la bobina : Qué diámetro de alambre usaste ?

Por ahora, creo que eso es todo. Espero que no tomes a mal lo de " bobina misteriosa "     

Saludos !


----------



## HIRHOSHY (May 27, 2009)

Numero de alambre y la forma de embobinarlos  envolverlo en un ferrita de antenas de radio como unos 5 a 8 cm


----------



## HIRHOSHY (May 27, 2009)

Jamas me molestaria, lo puse asi para que tenga un poco mas de interes en la colectividad , esperando lo hagan si si quieren , basta con decirles que funciona 100% y en realidad el circuito original que hice si se fijan bien no es un 555 sino un Ne556n lo hise asi usando el livewire pero las aplicaciones de pines es el mismo del 555 y el 556, solo basta identificar sus pines correspondientes del 556 y el 555, este tiene la funcion analgesico, primeramente luego para el ejercicio muscular, etc etc aca les pongo el circuito completo a medida que lo hagan les dire mas datos , con el fin de que exista interes, espero me comprendan , haganlo y voy respondiendo algunas inquietudes, yo tambien soy un iniciante en este tema , pero me basta con decirles que  ya lo hise para 5 fisioterapeutas profesionales en el tema y indicaron que esta muy bien el equipo fabricado es mas me siguen pidiendo mas ahora    y no trabaja con un capacitor en paralelo , aunque habria que probar y hacer algunas mejoras si gustan a fin de mejorarlo mucho mas ,los transistores son 2n2222a en cuanto a la bobina obtuve reacciones muy distintas en cuanto a la forma de envolver la bobina y la imagen adjunta de como  envolverla es la que mejor me resulta, algun capo en cuanto a bobinas quiza pueda indicarnos el por que resulta mejor ese tipo de envoltura, en cuanto a la salida de los electrodos o paletas , se conectan directamente al positvo 9+ y a la salida del pontenciometro este es el que controla la intensidad


----------



## harleytronics (May 30, 2009)

hirhoyhi,,el potenciometro de salida no esta en corto segun esl esquema que subiuste?
el negativo al electrodo sale del medio del pote?
otra pregunta cuantas vueltas hay que darle en total  al la bobina ,,por arme una de 500 y no pasa nada
gracias por compartir tus investigaciones ,,es muy noble de tu parte ,,saludos


----------



## HIRHOSHY (May 30, 2009)

en realidad funciona y si funciona podria estar en corte? en cuanto a las vueltas ahora que preguntan les respondo , dije a partir de 300 adelante, ahora prueba con 1000 vueltas voy a armar otro y esta vez lo filmare para que vean el funcionamiento, la paleta o electrodos se colocan directamente desde el punto medio ( cursor ) del potenciometro, voy a hacer el esquema completo usando el 556 y no asi el 555 , asi podran apreciar mejor su funcionamiento


----------



## mariano22755 (Jun 20, 2009)

hola edgarh44, tu pregunta se refiere a que trasductor hay que utilizar para la captura de los ruidos o sobre como digitalizar la señal?
saludos
mariano


----------



## edgarh44 (Jul 4, 2009)

Hola amigos, bueno mariano22755 exacto eso es es mi duda, he visto que existen unos aplificadores de instrumentacion biomedica, como tambien los clasicos amplificador, cual de los dos me acosnejas... y por otro lugar para digitalizar me recomiendas un pic o un chip que su funcion es AD, y si tuvieras un poco de información de lo agradeceria.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 4, 2009)

Yo use el AD621 (analog) y los INA (INA110KP) de Texas con excelentes resultados....


----------



## mariano22755 (Jul 5, 2009)

Hola edgarh44
Siempre es recomendable un trasductor biomédico, los amplificador de audiofrecuencia son adecuados, los mas importante es el tipo de trasductor, para hacer una captura correcta de los ruidos cardíacos, te averiguo en el hospital. El tema de la digitalización de la señal no es un gran inconveniente, ya que podés usar la placa de audio de la pc, trabaja en rangos adecuados de frecuencia, habría que ver que software es el mas aconsejable para almacenamiento y procesamiento de datos.
Saludos; voy a estar buscando material al respecto
Mariano


----------



## edgarh44 (Jul 6, 2009)

Muchas gracias por el aporte que me estan brindando, en el transductor yo estaba pensado en poner un microfono de eso pequeños, y claro el software estaba pensado en hacer en labiew o matlab, pero no domino muy bien, necesitaria tambien ayuda, bueno les dejo muchas gracias nuevamente


----------



## mariano22755 (Jul 11, 2009)

hola edgarh44,
 yo con el matlab, laverdad,  me tengo  que interiorizar un poco, pero es un entorno muy versátil por lo que vi, en cuanto al trasductor, no solo es relevante   el tipo de micrófono, sino la campana en la que esta inmerso para capturar la señal acústica desde la piel, y la forma en la que se acopla dicha campana a la superficie del paciente. otra cosa es importante que el soft esté diseñado para hacer la integración temporal de otras señales como las de electrocardiograma y saturación de oxigeno de la hemoglobina. para eso es conveniente consultar como son las plataformas que usan las mesas de anestesia, que integran electrocardiograma, presión arterial invasiva, oximetría de pulso, presión de oxigeno en la vía aérea, etc., eso te puede aportar varias pistas para el diseño.
saludos,
mariano


----------



## edgarh44 (Jul 11, 2009)

Hola, bueno ahora si manos a la obra, ya termine los examenes parciales en la universidad, y pues hay mas tiempo y deseo empezar un vez al construccion del fonocardiografo, bueno en primer lugar creo que tendria que empezar por implementar un buen capturar de sonido como con el microfono y la campana para poder capturar el sonido, seguidamente poder aplificarlo,... deseo algunas sugerencias si realemente estoy empezando bien. o cual seria la recomendacion para empezar..
Gracias amigos.


----------



## mariano22755 (Jul 12, 2009)

hola edgarh44; acá te  envío un paper sobre el diseño de un fonocardiografo

http://revistabme.eia.edu.co/Artículos/Edición 1/FonocardiografoDigital.pdf

saludos


----------



## sr-angmar (Jul 28, 2009)

buenas, cuanto tiempo sin pasarme por aquí.
he estado siguiendo vuestras conversaciones y me parece muy interesante el ultimo esquema de maquinita que he visto, aunque eso de hacer uno la bobina me parece complicado (no todos tenemos acceso fácil al material) y ademas me parece que reproducir el circuito de igual manera sera mas difícil

una duda que tengo es que así no tiene mucho rizado la señal de salida?

Otra cosa que os quiero preguntar como yo dije estoy trasteando con mi propio prototipo y lo estoy haciendo en etapas, una de oscilación, otra de elevación, otra de choper y la de alimentación. La oscilación parece ser que todos tenemos mas o menos un esquema basado en 555, un choper solo es un tiristor o un transistor con bastante VCE, y la alimentación según la normativa tiene que ser una pila o una batería, así que solo queda resolver lo de elevar la tensión para contraer el musculo. Yo he probado a hacer un boost que mas o menos funciona pero me estoy dando cuenta que depende mucho de cada componente no ideal, así que busco otra forma de tener 80v-90v y 0.02A  con una entrada entre 9 y 12v (lo típico de una batería)


----------



## edu532uy (Sep 5, 2009)

Hola Amigos!!!!! Necesito urgente el esquema de la fuente de un Monitor Dräger PM 8014 con ECG + Resp + SpO2 + NIBP + 2 Temp. El cual oscila el la parte primaria de la fuente pero no hay tension en el secundario del transformador, no se que puede ser y lo necesitamos URGENTE ya que estamos solo con 5 equipos para 6 camas, desde ya muchas gracias.......


----------



## mariano22755 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hola gente!
Estuve consultando el link de openeeg, porque tengo que construir un electroencefalógrafo digital para los experimentos en animales, en la página (   el link de open eeg es Welcome to the OpenEEG project ) se muestran en los planos solo los moduladores, no hay ninguno referido a las etapas de amplificación y preamplificación. Alguien puede darme algunos consejos al respecto y/o sobre electroencefalógrafos digitales en general, para poder armar uno? 
Desde ya, muchas gracias,
Saludos 
Mariano


----------



## ElectGPL (Sep 18, 2009)

Hola, yo arme un EKG para el ordenador y se podria conectar con el Osciloscopio con LCD de celular C115 y hacer un EKG portatil.
Te dejo los links por si te interesa.
http://electgpl.blogspot.com/2009/03/monitor-cardiaco-expandible.html
http://electgpl.blogspot.com/2009/02/osciloscopio-pic12f675-y-lcd-c115.html
Espero que te sirva!
Saludos


----------



## jaimelectromed (Sep 23, 2009)

hola, estimados amigos tengo problema con un electrocauterio, es un valleylab sse3
no realiza ni corte ni coagulacion, mas los transistores de potencias stan en buen stado. y si activa relay..creo debe ser problemas en la targeta driver.
espero su respuesta.
gracias

a todos los tecnicos  en electromedicina aqui en venezuela nos llamamos ELECTROMEDICO, vaya un saludo.
asi como a los tecnicos en electronica de toda latinoamerica.


----------



## alfredorossini (Oct 6, 2009)

Adjunto un documento Word con esquema e indicaciones para construir un detector de puntos de acupuntura basado en CI 555, con salida de audio.
Se basa en que la resistencia en esos puntos es más baja que en el resto de la piel.
Alfredo Rossini



mariano22755 dijo:


> Hola gente!
> Estuve consultando el link de openeeg, porque tengo que construir un electroencefalógrafo digital para los experimentos en animales, en la página (   el link de open eeg es Welcome to the OpenEEG project ) se muestran en los planos solo los moduladores, no hay ninguno referido a las etapas de amplificación y preamplificación. Alguien puede darme algunos consejos al respecto y/o sobre electroencefalógrafos digitales en general, para poder armar uno?
> Desde ya, muchas gracias,
> Saludos
> Mariano



Mariano: Yo armé un electrocardiógrafo para PC y estuve haciendo luego experiencias midiendo míoelectricidad en músculos de la frente y ojos, y midiendo ondas cerebrales. Te lo cuento porque veo que la parte de detección y amplificación es la misma, creo eso por lo menos.
Fijate en http://www.arossini.com.ar/files/cardio/Cardio.doc y si te sirve podés bajar un ZIP completo, con programas en Visual Basic 6.0.
Alfredo Rossini

Perdón, no se que ocurrió, pero envié dos respuestas separadas y se han mezclado. Son de temas distintos.
Alfredo Rossini


----------



## asherar (Oct 13, 2009)

Alguien tiene idea de la razón eléctrica por la que funcionan la acupuntura y la electro-acupuntura ...  
Me refiero a la interpretación occidental, científica, no a la teoría de los meridianos del cuerpo, lo que sería la visión oriental del asunto. 
En todo caso me interesa saber cómo la primera interpretación explicaría la segunda. 

Saludos


----------



## eserock (Ene 13, 2010)

Hola gervit si tienes alguna propuesta dimela y empezamos de esa manera, note que pasa lo siguiente la electromedicina es tan amplia que es dificil que  una sola persona sepa de todo.

En el caso de la medicina   alopata se utiliza mas en el area de diagnostico y equipos de sustento vital, cirugia entre otros.
 Hay una rama de esta medicina que esta iniciando en el uso de  equipo terapeutico como son electroestimuladores, corrientes ionizantes, equipos de RF, generadores de ozono etc. pero esto recien empeiza y aun no  hay normatividad en muchos paises, aunque si mucha  investigacion en curso.

por otra parte le medicina alternativa o complementaria ya lleva  años utilizando electronica y de hecho a creado aparatos  que sorprenden por su efectividad. de ahi que muchos medicos alopatas esten saliendo de su area y esten aplicando  estos equipos pero buscando una justificacion cientifica y mira que estan  avanzando bastante en  ello.

Tambien se utiliza mucho la electromedicina en los laboratoios de anlisis clinicos y ahi vaya que estan adelantados en tecnologia pues la mayoria son creados por trasnacionales  con poder economico.

Por otra parte dime en que estas atorado con tus proyectos  de los circuitos que armaste  igual y podemos sacarlos adelante.


----------



## Spartan X (Mar 19, 2010)

hola amigos, la verdad quisiera si pueden me ayudaran, necesito contruir el circuito LX 1408 de la revista nueva electronica: http://www.nuevaelectronica.com/Electromedicina/LX1408.pdf 
veo muy poderoso el diseño y la verdad quiero armarlo pero tengo problemas con el famoso "EP 1408" obviamente este  1408 en el programable no es su nombre, y tambien estoy "pariendo" por el "IR 2111" porque no lo consigo en las tiendas o no se qué pasa con éste, bueno el caso seria si me puedes ayudar eserock a cambiar el programable por un pic y ver que hago con el IR ya que soy de venezuela y necesito componentes mas estándar, si a la final este circuito no puedo armarlo sin dichos componentes me gustaria hacer un montaje que trabaje identico a lo que alli sale en la descripcion del archivo pdf. muchas gracias!! PD: no se casi nada de electrónica, si me pueden ayudar a hacer el diagrama muchísimas gracias.


----------



## eserock (Mar 19, 2010)

Hber te comento lo siguiente asi como esta el diagrama la electronica es el 50% del equipo el otro 50 % lo es el software del  microcontrolador, aunque pudieras ensamblar la electronica  es dificil si no logras hacer el programa, las señales que te muestran te pueden ayudar en ello pero no basta con solo saber electronica para interpretar los pulsos, el segundo circuito que señalas el tal IR211 parece aer un   amlificador operacional  en configuracion como inversor para crear  un pulso de fase contraria al que entra, de hecho te puedo señalar que el sistema como tu lo señalas es bueno ya que pertenece a los equipos  que generan  impulsos bipolares menos energia  de aplicacion y mayor efecto muscular.


----------



## Spartan X (Mar 20, 2010)

gracias amigo, te voy a contar algo de mi para que tengas una mejor percepción de la situación con respecto a mi deseo de montar ese proyecto y me puedas orientar mejor: 

tengo conocimientos sólidos de informática y redes, y reparación de micros, conozco diversos tipos de lenguajes de programación como C, C++, JAVA, PASCAL, entre otros, y adicionalmente estoy empezando la carrera de Ingeniería Eléctrica  en la Universidad Central de Venezuela, pero de electrónica mis conocimientos son muy limitados aún (como se ve en mi pregunta anterior) por lo que quiero hacer algún montaje de este tipo para "entrarle" a la materia y ver que tal y de paso, aprovechar para tener un aparato de estos ya que los que hay aqui son de pésima calidad, como por ejemplo el famoso "ABTRONIC" que no sirve sino para darte unos corrientazos de padre y señor nuestro (jajajaj) por eso me gusto el montaje del kit que menciono ya que analizando lo que alli ponen deberia ser bueno, adémas tu mismo me lo confirmas en el mensaje anterior, lo otro es que también tengo que ir viendo que especialización voy a agarrar porque dan 4: electrónica, comunicaciones, potencia, e industrial, y deseo ver en cual tengo mejores aptitudes y a su vez meterle el ojo al campo laboral, a la final estoy como por decantarme por, o bien sea potencia,  bien sea industrial. pero aun no sé.

electrónica me gusta mucho y ya hace unos años trate de estudiarla pero por motivos de la naturaleza (viví una catástrofe natural) la tuve que dejar, y comunicaciones es llamativa también para mi, pero la verdad a estas dos opciones las veo saturadas de gente, (y por lo tanto pagando poco), y las que veo más abandonadas son potencia e industrial.

bueno me gustaría ver que opinión te merece acerca de la carrera ya que veo que das unas muy buenas opiniones y tambien si me puedes decir que puedo hacer para llegar a  la consecución del proyecto, o si sabes de otro montaje que se pueda llegar a realizar  y hacer con la misma característica de menos energía de aplicación y mayor efecto muscular, o sea, no un ABTRONIC cualquiera (ya un amigo monto hace un tiempo un sistema con 2  integrados 555 pero sirve es para freír la carne (JAJJAJA) y cero desarrollo muscular. gracias.


----------



## eserock (Mar 20, 2010)

ja ja ja  una freidora electrica de carne, buen invento no crees, bueno me falto señalar que de hecho participan tres disciplinas en la construccion de estos equipo, especificamente este que señalas, efectivamente no todos los equipos dan resultados por la cuestion de que no aplican conceptos de  musculatura humana 
te explico un poco los musculos flexionan en una direccion, es decir tienen un muelleo natural, cuando tu forzas un musculo moviendolo en una direccion no natural sufres lo que se conoce como una contractura muscular, muchos equipos  de estos en lugar de llevar el movimiento natural lo forza a realizar movimientos muy agresivos con un voltaje y corrientes muy elevadas, lo que termina de dañarlos y lo peor no se mueve ni un poquito, lo normal es que como muestra el esquema muscular que viene en el proyecto que señalas, siempre se tomo principio y fin de musculo para realizara esta estimulacion. si tue puedes  hacer la programacion para un oscilador digamos de 100 hz y se genere en intervalos de  fracciones de segundo  digamos desde 1/10 hasta 1 segundo esa señal es la que  debes amplificar en forma bipolar para aplicarla al musculo, no requieres tanto del  diagrama que señalas  como  de ir  creando la electronica que te ayude, la mayoria comete el error de querer hacer la copia del modelo que ya existe, en la practica eso me ha dado muchos dolores de cabeza por la cuestion de no encontrara todos los componentes, es mejor que  tu crees tu propio circuito apartir de tus necesidades, como señalas que  estudiar o que especialidad tomar cando yo estudie  la ingenieria me tope con la misma disyuntiva, informatica, control, industrial, electronica general, comunicaciones o  acustica como yo traia la ide ade la  electronica aplicada  a la medicina me meti en el area de acustica, ssi te gusta el area de electronica aplicada a medicina analiza bien cual area es la que mejor  te funciona, pero algo que es bien cierto en esta area te debes actualizar constantemente y debes aprender el lenguaje medico entre muchas otras cosas, si quieres que te ayude con el proyecto y  a lo mejor salga un buen equipo podemos ir viendo algunas cosas.
lo primero es construir  el oscilador  con el pic y que se pueda ir variando la frecuencia y los tiempos  de activacion,


----------



## Spartan X (Mar 20, 2010)

gracias amigo muy agradecido, este foro es muy bueno, espero poder ayudar a otros cuando ya domine bastante el tema, bueno gracias  de nuevo por las ideas, de verdad te cuento que me la paso con estudiantes de medicina y a raíz de eso yo busco de conocer sus términos primero para poder estar en ambiente ya que cuando se juntan tres o más empiezan a hablar esa cantidad de términos y la mayoría de los estudiantes de otras áreas salen corriendo, y segundo para no pasar un "OSO" jajja, bueno regresando al tema ya que me dices que mejor construya un sistema desde el comienzo de acuerdo a mis necesidades la idea es muy tentadora pero para ese caso así necesitare mucha ayuda, ya saque varios libros de la biblioteca para meterme duro en el tema.

por otro lado usted me dice que podemos construir primero el oscilador con el pic y de ahi ir a lo de demás, excelente, ahora bien, yo propuse lo del pic porque estaba tratando de hacer funcionar el circuito anterior pero como cambiamos de enfoque que seria mas cómodo entonces? hacer el proyecto nuevo con un PIC o con algún integrado normal y estándar, en un libro acabo de leer sobre el circuito integrado de generador formas de onda *8038* , creo que pudiera servir e ir adaptándolo pero no sé como poder meterle mano


----------



## eserock (Mar 20, 2010)

pues si tienes interes del lado de la electronica se puede hacer con un simple  integrado 4093 que son cuatro  compuertas de ahi puedes usar dos para generar las frecuencias de oscilacion y de disparo , una mismo compuerta puede servir de modulador para combinar ambas frecuencias, y en la cuarta  compuerta puedes invertir el pulso  y alimentar dos transistores del tipo irf640 es lo que   a mi se me haria mas simple mañana te paso el diagram de esto que te comento


----------



## pepechip (Mar 22, 2010)

Hola eserock, y resto de miembros.

Estoy realizando un detector de puntos de acupuntura utilizando un microcontrolador, por lo cual tengo varias posibilidades para indicar que se localizo dicho punto:
2 displays de 7 segmentos que indique un valor del 0 al 99
una barra de 10 led o incluso mas
Un indicador sonoro que se active a partir de un determinado nivel de resistencia.

Creo que en este caso seria mas versatil la varra de led, ya que interesa lecturas muy rapidas, incluso el mismo usuario podria seleccionar la sensibilidad del equipo para que activara un zumbador o un led de otro color en el momento que se detecte el punto de acupuntura.

Para alguien que trabaje normalmente con equipos de acupuntura. ¿cual seria el detector ideal?


----------



## eserock (Mar 22, 2010)

hola a todos los demas miembros no se, yo la verdad tuve una craga de trabajo que no me quedaba tiempo  mas que para dormir, pero  si podemos retomar esto  por lo menos intentare contestar   una vez al dia, afortunadamente lo que empece esta  medio funcionando.
Pepe lo que estas intentando hacer se conoce como neurometro, y lo que detectan es la resistencia dando un valor a cada punto, de ahi sacan una grafica con la cual determinan  te  tipo de daño existe en el organismo.  La gimnasia pasiva como su nombre lo señala es para estimular los musculos en forma involuntaria  se usaba e rehabilitacion, actaulmente  ha sido desplazada por corrientes de TENS y las nuevas señales  bipolares y tetrapolares por requerir de menos energia.
pues empecemos por plantear un equipo especifico y sus caracteristicas, yo no  construyo de este tipo de equipos pero seria  bueno idear uno implementando  ideas de  todos


----------



## Spartan X (Mar 23, 2010)

ok amigos bueno yo pienso que se puede empezar trabajando un ic generador de formas de onda en este caso yo he visto por alli un 8038 ( el cual puede trabajar con frecuencias que van desde 30 Hz hasta 30 KHz aprox en teoria ya que en la practica pudiese ser mas) y alimentarlo con 9 voltios lo cual es tambien favorable para el proyecto, yo decidi darle de frecuencia 165 Hz por lo cual caulcule unos valores de 0.5 microfaradios y una resistencia de 1.8 Kohm, de alli tengo la duda de crear el amplificador y el inversor y luego las velocidades variables


----------



## gervit (Mar 23, 2010)

Hay que especificar: tipo de onda, si es bifasica, valor pico a pico. o todo esto seria variable?
Sugerencia: busquemos componentes que todos podamos conseguir.


----------



## eserock (Mar 23, 2010)

Bueno empecemos por algunas cosas basicas si queremos que sea un equipo profesional y que cumpla con ciertas normas debemos comenzar por la fuente de alimentacion, segun normas europeas ningun equipo de estimulacion muscular debe ser alimentado directamente con la red electrica deben usarse baterias, por cuestiones de seguridad para la pesona que recibe el el estimulo electrico asi que a eso se debe que muchos usan baterias de 9 volts de las rectangulares. o pilas recargables de 12 volts para equipos mas robustos. 
Ahora hay muchas formas de generar pulsos rectangulares que son los mas utilizados, auqnue en las etapas de amplificacion la señal se deforma, asi que  empecemos por sugerencias de osciladores con rangos amplios


----------



## gervit (Mar 24, 2010)

Si porque no usar un oscilador con compuertas o el viejo y querido 555.
En paginas anteriores ( no se bien cual)eserock subio el esquema en proteus de un electroestimulador usando compuertas y como amplificador un transformador.
Que opinan de ese circuito? que habria que mejorar o cambiar?


----------



## eserock (Mar 24, 2010)

De ahi podemos empezar realizando con compuertas el oscilador, como se daran cuenta el ahorro de nergia en estos  aparatos es vital para un buen funcionamiento por periodos largos si gustan partimos del  esquema que subi ahi el secreto esta en  la etapa de amplificacion si lo queremos bipolar debemos aplicar dos  amplificadores en  contra fase


----------



## horero1 (Abr 6, 2010)

mmmmm mira no es mas que eso que te describi si queres le saco fotos y las subo, porque realmente me trae muchos dolores de cabeza este equipo, es casi inentendible la falla porque el problema basicamente es que los transistores no entregan la tension necesaria al primario del transformador para que este pueda elevar la tension suficiente para producir estimulacion, como dije anteriormente es muy sencillo y todos sus componentes estan andando, al equipo me lo trageron con una falla que no andaba nada, y habia varios componentes quemador, los cuales cambie y la placa funciona correctamente, pero obviamente hay algo que no anda bien y tendo que descubrir que es??


----------



## eserock (Abr 6, 2010)

ok empecemos por partes segun entiendo ya  hay señal en las bases de los transistores, pero a la salida de los transformadores no hay voltaje, verifica la fuente que alimenta el colector de estos transistores, generalmente en el colector es donde esta el transformador de elevacion por el pasa el  voltaje de polarizacion de los transistores si esta abierto  logicamente no habra señal o si no yah voltaje sucedera lo mismo, verifica tambien la resistencia  que esta al emisor si es que existe, esta resitencias  cambian su valor de algunos  ohms hasta kohms, no es muy claro el circuito por el hecho de que usan  gran cantidad de cables,  analizando un poco mas  las salidas de los tranformadores deben estar conectadas a un potenciometro verifica la integridad  de este potenciometro.
Una observacion si revisas la pagimna de este fabricante se dicen profesionales  en equipo medico con este tipo de trabajo dejan mucho que desear de la electronica, el diagrama de esto dudo mucho que lo puedas conseguir, afortunadamente no te encontraste con los numeros borrados de los componentes.
señalame que componenetes estaban quemados para descartar fallas


----------



## horero1 (Abr 6, 2010)

el unico componente que encontre quemado salta a la vista en la imagen es el unico transistor 2n3055 (en la imagen se ve en la parte superior izquierda). Luego de eso no tiene ningun componente quemado, los cables que salen a la botonera del equipo no estan cortados, revise las tensiones y aparentemente estan bien, saque el transformador y le hice una prueba en el banco de pruebas y no tiro falla alguna.

hice muchas cosas para buscar la falla hasta que se me ocurriola idea hoy a la tarde antes que respondan, de directamente aplicar ingenieria inversa y tratar de sacar de la placa el diseño del circuito esquematico, y salto la falla al instante, (alguien del servicio tecnico anterior que lo dejo mal andando) el diodo que esta entre el 2n3055 y la resistencia de 1,5k de 2w, ese tiene que ir esactamente al reves de como se lo ve en la imagen asi que directamente lo di vuelta y empezo a andar el equipo (antes oscilaba bien pero no se transferia la corriente de los colectores al transformador) ahora desde que lo di vuelta al diodo todo cambio ejejeje, el diodo cumple la funcion de absorver el pico inverso que se genera en el transformador cuando se corta la energia en los transistores

muchas gracias a todos y cualquier duda estare esperando para responderles al respecto


----------



## eserock (Abr 7, 2010)

Ese error es poco comun y tenia que ser de haber metido mano, espero haberte ayudado en algo, en este tipo de circuitos casi siempre tienes que aplicar tecnologia inversa por suerte como te señale no habia componentes borrados


----------



## Xaxoom (May 4, 2010)

alguien me puede pasar como hago la etapa de salida de un equipo de RF resistivo
gracias


----------



## eserock (May 11, 2010)

Casi no quieres nada,  yo tengo comercialmente  a la venta un equipo de ellos y sabes cuanto me tarde en desarrollarlo, para que  lo pase asi simplemente, la verdad no,  otra cosa diferente es si pides ayuda para desarrollar tu propia sistema, te puedo orientar si partes de  una base propia,  ademas no creo que en el foro alguien te quiera dar las sencillamente no aplica la ley del cero esfuerzo, y como sabes si  explicar un estimulador muscular es complejo ahora esto que pides es  tecnologia muy adelantada.


----------



## hugoboss (May 16, 2010)

buenas tardes a todos,
estoy construyendo un electroestimulador, y tengo un diagrama, pero tengo ciertas dudas con el valor del transformador, quisiera saber si me pueden proporcionar su ayuda, ya que yo soy un poco novato, y necesito consejos de personas q*UE* saben, 
realice tmb un temporizador de 10 minutos,para establecer el tiempo de las terapias,  pero no me funicona en la simulacion

gracias


----------



## antuanvidal (Jun 16, 2010)

Hola a todos!
Me gustaria saber que opinan de este TENS, y saber si alguno de ustedes a armado alguno y que comparta el circuito no hay cosa peor que embarcarse en algo y luego el proyecto no funciona.


----------



## Xaxoom (Jul 7, 2010)

Hola a todos, estuve viendo algo del foro y por alla de nero del 2009 Jhota Jhota preguntó algo sobre circuitos de ultrasonidos, bien yo estoy buscando algo de lo mismo, las características generales son frecuencia 3Mhz y una potencia de salida de 3W/cm2.
si saben de algun circuito q pueda realizar les estaré sumamente agradecido.

eserock:
tiene razón con respecto al tema del circuito de salida de RF, es q solo quería un poco de orientación para acrecentar mis circuitos, de todos modos te agradezco tu respuesta.


----------



## facuenta (Jul 7, 2010)

Hola Xaxoom, en este link vas a encontrar como armar el circuito generador de se;al que necesitas...
http://www.lw1drj.com.ar/circuito.htm 
Si es para experimentar en esos rangos te recomiendo que te armes tambi;en este frecuenc'imetro que llega hasta los 100MHz. Te va a ser muy 'util.  http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/frecper/index.htm

Saludos


----------



## edgarh44 (Nov 4, 2010)

Buen dia ante todos ustedes, cuando estudie la carrera de ingenieria electronica, estube desarrollando un prototipo de fonocardiografo, la cual no me salio al 100%, se puede decir que solo un 30%, ahora voy a presentar de nuevo  el proyecto, pero ahora si necesito ayudas de ustdes. 
Que modelos de fonocardiografos existen. Que marcas, costos. Y cuale son las prestaciones que brindan.Muchas Gracias por sus aportes.


----------



## efelnavarro09 (Ene 17, 2011)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro y estoy trabajando en un electro estimulador. Basandome en libros como el de Electroterapia en Fisioterapia y en una presentación del CENETEC (Mexico) http://www.cenetec.salud.gob.mx/descargas/equipo_guias/guias_tec/22gt_tens.pdf Donde basicamente indican dos formas de estimular ya sea variando voltaje con corrientes muy bajas o voltajes bajos variando la corriente, encontre algunos aparatos que entregan hasta 200 mA y voltaje máximo de 16 V. 

En mi caso particular uso un CPLD y genero diferentes formas de onda, triangular, bifasica, sinuidal rectificada media onda, sinuidal rectificada onda completa. En fin, mi sistema trabaja hasta un máximo de 30Vpp, sin transformador. Mi problema es qué circuito debo implementar para variar la corriente de entre 0 y 150 mA que digamos van a los electrodos, tomando en cuenta la impedancia del cuerpo y se mantenga una corriente de salida "constante". Quizá con un convertidor de voltaje a corriente, pero de igual forma no tengo idea de cómo se conectarían al cuerpo. Si alguien tiene alguna sugerencia y/o podría mostrarme un diagrama a bloques de como se resolvería sería altamente apreciado. Por cierto también me gustaría que me explicaran a qué se refieren algunos aparatos que indican que tiene salida por resistencia de 500ohm y como va con respecto a los electrodos.

De antemano muchas gracias,


----------



## efelnavarro09 (Mar 11, 2011)

Candelo, qué tal...

Te comento, la literatura figura varios tipos de forma de onda dependiendo el grado de estimulación que pretendas lograr. Por ejemplo hay cuadradas con un duty del 2.5 al 10 %, cuadradas bifásicas, senoidales rectificadas tanto de media onda como onda completa, senoidales y diente de sierra. Para mayor información te puedes basar en la liga que incluí en mi post y en el libro de "Electroterapia en Fisioterapia"

Saludos,


----------



## cela (Mar 13, 2011)

Yo hace un tiempo compre uno como el del video que muestra @gzaloprgm, el frente es el mismo pero el interrior nada que ver , se ve que el del video es prototipo o algo asi, el que adquiri tiene todas las salidas aisladas (transformador individual) y no hay componentes agregados o en el aire....


----------



## emiro (Abr 26, 2011)

este es el prototipo con el que estoy trabajando...:estudiando:


----------



## emiro (Abr 26, 2011)

Estoy trabajando en las modificaciones de un inversor fluorescente para estabilizarlo y siempre me entregue 100v sin importar las fluctuaciones de la red.

Para que tengan una idea del circuito en el que estoy trabajando  les adjunto una imagen en pdf.


----------



## emiro (Abr 30, 2011)

Por fin!! 

Logré estabilizar el voltaje  y no se cae, creo que ya puedo ir continuando con la etapa de salida y control.

Adjunto el circuito terminado para que lo vean a ver que les parece. 

Creo que estoy solo en esto hno:


----------



## moxxxri (May 4, 2011)

también estoy trabajando en un equipo para electroterapia ,desarme un TENS que en teoría es mejor a los de las televentas , Este equipo cuenta con tres modos de trabajo burts continua y pulsos ademas puedes  ajustar el ancho de pulso y con otra perilla puedes controlar la frecuencia de trabajo .la intensidad se regula con un potenciometro .A levantar el esquema encontré que la salida era un transformador, que la regulación de la intensidad dependía de un potenciometro en serie con la salida del transformador .La entrada del transformador se manejaba con dos transistores npn que forman un darglinton y estos asu vez por unos osciladores ,Bueno es este caso no se tenia que usar un multiplicador de tensión ya que l transformador se encargaba de elevar la tension a unos 100 voltios .
Queria duplkicar el circuito .Al tomar formas de onda en la salida encontre que la onda era un pulso deforme enla salida y ademas tenia una componente positiva (lo que en fisioterapia llaman una onda monofasica)

he seguido investigando y encontre muchos ecritos sobre el temade las ondas muchos de ellos señalan que las ondas deben ser simetricas  y ademas deben ser moduladas en frecuencia y en amplitud , en muchos casos pueden ser moduladas en ambas , para efectos de acomodamiento .Entonces etoy trabajando en un inversor monofasico puente con cuatro transistores ,para la salida en este caso tratare de evitar el uso de transformadores por el tema de la saturacion del nucleo y por lo que sabemos sobre el cambio brusco de corriente atreves de una bobina , bueno ademas estoy trabajando en lo que menciona emiro pero tratando que la fuente no sea fija sino variable para obtener la famosa modulacion de amplitud automática que se requiere para la acomodación .Bueno tratare de enviara algunos esquemas .Porfvor también estoy intresado en alguna sugerencia .Muchas gracias a los amigos del foro .Pues veo que este tema es muy antiguo pero en relaidad veo pocos circuitos concretos

emiro sobre tu  el circuito inversor  pensé en el al inicio ,pero encontré un poco difícil de mantener en cero antes de pasar a negativo y viceversa , así que por eso opto por el inversor puente


----------



## JPTZ (May 6, 2011)

Hola a todos!. Me gustaría realizar un equipo de radiofrecuencia tripolar para fines estéticos, quisiera saber si alguien tiene cierta experiencia en el tema o si a alguien le interesa. Saludos.


----------



## xavi777 (May 14, 2011)

eserock dijo:


> Hola de hecho yo diseño equipos para una compañia dedicada a la electronica aplicada a la cosmetologia y algunas cosas de electromedicina basicas.
> 
> Depiladores
> Galvanicas
> ...




Hola eserock: tambien estoy interesado en trabajar en este ambito de la electromedicina, soy estudiante de ing. electronica necesito ayuda y orientación, creo que platicar contigo me pondría al día con todo esto y tambien me gustaria desarrollar proyectos consultandote. estoy muy de acuerdo con la explicacion previa, la necesito. espero tu respuesta, un abrazo desde argentina!


----------



## becman (Ago 16, 2011)

hola: Si armaste un equipo de rusas que funciona adecuadamente, la sensación galvánica debiera ser muy baja (pinchazo). Si tu problema es que al iniciarse el período de contracción se vuelve incómodo, debieras realizar un circuito de "rampa" que se ocupe de hacer crecer la tensión de a poco (1 a 2 segundos) a los fines que el sujeto esté "prevenido" de la aparición de la contracción. Esa rama también debe funcionar en la desaparición de la contracción porque la sensación se produce tanto en el establecimiento como en la desaparición del estímulo. 
Sería interesante conocer los parámetros que le diste a tu equipo de rusas (forma de onda, frecuencia de portadora, modulación de portadora, duración del estímulo, duración de la pausa).
El acoplamiento a la piel del paciente se hace con un electrodo que puede ser metálico o de goma conductiva o conductor con gel salino. La superficie del electrodo es lo que va a determinar el parámetro llamado densidad de corriente (DI=I/S) que es lo que finalmente va a terminar generando sensación y/o lesión. 
Existe una enorme cantidad de bibliografía al respecto.
Si puedo aportar algo más con gusto trato de orientarte.

Hola

Si el equipo que armaste funciona adecuadamente la sensación eléctrica debiera ser muy baja. Quizás lo que pasa es que no lo has dotado de una rampa de crecimiento de tensión para evitar que el sujeto conectado se "sorprenda" por la aparición brusca de una contracción muy intensa. 
Los electrodos a usar no son determinantes a la hora de limitar sentir algo que sea desagradable. El acoplamiento se puede hacer con agua de la canilla o gel levemente alcalino, teniendo en cuenta que cuanto más chicos son mayor es la densidad de corriente y por ende mayor la generación de calor que se va a provocar en el lugar en el que estén aplicados. Sería interesante que pusieras las características paramétricas de las cuales dotaste a tu equipo (tensión, frecuencia de portadora, modulación de portadora, duración de estímulo, duración de pausa, tiempo de rampa). Con gusto puedo tratar de orientarte sobre esos valores para que el equipo resulte más efectivo a la hora de usarlo.


----------



## manujr (Oct 12, 2011)

Magnetoterapia, autopulsador magnetico.
No se si habra algo de esto en este hilo pues aun no lo he leido entero.
El circuito es muy simple y economico pues los capacitores se reciclan de camaras de fotos de un solo uso, en tiendas de revelado fotografico.
Ver el archivo adjunto 61350

Este circuito tiene una pequeña modificacion con respecto al esquema de esta pagina
http://www.newmediaexplorer.org/chris/2009/02/19/build_a_low_cost_simple_magnetic_pulser.htm

Saludos


----------



## dmc (Oct 12, 2011)

Lucasjesus, fijate o investiga el tema de Onda China y Onda Rusa, son las que utilizan los electroestimuladores, la onda cuadrada produce un efecto que se denomina "Tetonización" (por que es muy brusca) en pocas palabras se afecta el musculo al contraerse de manera violenta (a veces quedan morerotes, como golpeados sobre todo en las inserción del musculo con el hueso.


----------



## kanseco (Oct 18, 2011)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/403/dibujofav.jpg
Hola estoy interesado en armar ese circuito, me podrian decir que características es el mosfet tipo P321
Un saludo!


----------



## elvisj (Oct 18, 2011)

KANSECO mira este circuito tambien usa mosfet posiblemente te sirva no lo probé, estoy armando uno con 2 integrados 555 pero aun no me sale, una vez q me salga lo pondre el circuito.http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news09/nota01/electrificar.htm


----------



## kanseco (Oct 20, 2011)

gracias elvisj, probaré con ese mosfet aver si funciona.
Gracias un saludo!


----------



## TULLIO (Oct 22, 2011)

Hola Kanseco, el reemplazo del Mosfet P321 es el IRF 510


----------



## kanseco (Oct 23, 2011)

Otra duda, el trafo podria valer uno de 230/9v usando el secundario como primario?
Si alguno ya ha montado un circuito similar y le funciona bien, decidme que trafo habeis usado
Gracias a todos de antemano!

Hola Tullio, el IRF 630 podria valer? es que ese precisamente ya le tengo.


----------



## TULLIO (Nov 14, 2011)

Hola kanseco, nada pierdes con probar


----------



## NEGRO1788 (Nov 19, 2011)

Hola a todos estoy interesado n armar un electroestimulador a corriente constante m recomiendan algun circuito para la fuente d corriente gracias


----------



## Panzer2 (Dic 19, 2011)

Pacheco dijo:


> Hola a todos !,
> 
> Bueno, ahora SI, contesto a las preguntas y subo en el archivo adjunto las fotos del electroestimulador en cuestión.
> Aclaro que en la foto de la pantalla del osciloscopio digital, la señal está tomada con la punta atenuada x 10. Es decir, la amplitud de la señal es de 66.6 V ( creo que da algo más de amplitud según el programa que se ponga, pero para el caso es lo mismo ).
> ...



Hola Pacheco! En base a las fotos del electroestimulador que compraste y subiste las fotos, estube haciendo "ingeniería inversa" y levanté parte del circuito. El circuito eleva la tensión por medio de la bobina que parece una resistencia. Tengo casi todo, menos la parte de control que está en el IC bajo el pegamento (pero después vemos comocontrolarlo). Lo que quería pedirte, es que saques una nueva foto y leas que componentes son los que adjunto en la foto marcado con un círculo rojo. Casualmente, estos componentes llevan el +B de la pila al circuito de la bobina, pero en la foto, como veras, se ve borroso. Cuando subas una buena foto de esos componentes, completo el circuito y lo subo.
Saludos


----------



## dastrusi (Ene 2, 2012)

Buenos dias , he visto varios de estos equipos tanto de industria nacional , muy simples en su electronica y algunos otros modelos chinos que al parecer son un poco mas "modernos".
Estuve leyendo un poco y lo mas usual son capacitivos y resistivos, algunos nacionales son iductivos (monopolares) "tecnologia antigua". 
Ahora estoy tratando de averiguar que tipo de señal sale de los dispositivos monopolares, bipolares y multipolares por el metodo resistivo. 
Estos equipos trabajan entre 1 y 4 o 5 Mhz. lo que me extraña es que estos equipos supuestamente trabajan con una senoidal de alta frecuencia, pero realmente seran senoidales o seran bipolares?, tienen el mismo efecto?. 
saludos , espero sus datos he inquietudes para sacar conclusiones.


----------



## eserock (Ene 17, 2012)

Trtare de exoplicar algo sobre lo que pregunta dastrusi
Efectivamente existen tres tipos de equipos de RF, los capacitivos, los inductivos y reciente mente los resistivos en los que hay diversas variantes

Capacitivos existen desde hace una buen acntidad de  tiempo y consisten en hacer pasar un campo electromagnetico sobre el tejido (piel , musculo y hueso) mediante un electrodo circular aislado y cerrando el circuito un electrodo de retorno llamado tierra esto forma un capacitor y tiene como dielectrico la el tejido (de ahi su nombre de capacitiva), el problema que presentan es que para  logarr el efecto hay que aplicar grandes cantidades de energia voltajes alrededor de los 1600 Vpp a una frecuencia de 750 KHz y hasta algunos que exceden  1 MHz, como imaginaran el aislante del electrodod de aplicacion debe tener una constante dielectrica alta y ser  delgada, lo que  deja pocos materiales que puedan ser usados.

Inductivos  muy similares a los  anteriores pero aqui se usa una bobina que induce un campo electromagnetico sobre el tejido lo que provoca una induccion magnetica sobre la piel las frecuencias  son similares al capacitivo, pero aqui se manejan  voltajes bajos pero altos niveles de corriente , por lo que la cantidad de calor liberada es el factor a vencer.

recientemente  bueno hace algunos años se presento un sistema llamado resistivo, que lo que hace es pasar a travez de una cantidad de tejido un voltaje capaz de generar una corriente que eleva la temperatura del tejido en forma casi instantanea y como esta corriente depende totalmente de la resistencia  del tejido y del control de potencia del equipo se ha convertido en una forma segura  sin exponer a la persona que resive el tratamiento, se aplica con u  electrodo metalico y se cierra el circuito con otro igual, el problema que presentan es que dependen mucho de una  buena fuente de alimentacion pues trabajan a una frecuencia de 1 Mhz hasta  2MHz y en muchas ocasiones por geles de acoplamiento usados se llegan a generan cortocircuitos  en los equipos. 
estan tres tecnologias  son monopolares es decir  los electrodos de aplicacion solo presentan una fase en la frecuencia de aplicacion. 

Lo mas moderno  en la actualidad son los sistemas resistivos que van desde bipolares  hasta multipolares, realmente son osciladores de  alta frecuencia que tienen la amplificacion incluida pero el secreto radica  en armonizar las fases de tal manera que dos  circuitos se puedan hacer oscilar en contrafase y generar un efecto de suma con lo que se logra que aplicando  bajos niveles de voltaje y corriente se obtenga el doble de energia para los tratamientos, las frecuencias de trabajo  son de 1.5 MHz hasta los 10 Mhz, de aqui esto puede ser un sistema  sencillo como lo marcas dependiendo del pais donde te encuentres  es la tecnologia que puedes integrar, hasta los complejos con pantalla tactil. Aqui es donde  muchos llevamos  ventaja sobre los chinos ellos dan mas economicos estos equipos pero  solo hay un detalle ellos normalmente no dan servicio, pero las fabricantes nacionales en cada pais  si lo pueden ofrecer y ello conlleva una ventaja para el cliente, pues no son inversiones de bajo costo.

de momento tengo algunos  momentos libres si en algo mas les puedo ayudar


----------



## eserock (Ene 18, 2012)

La señal es totalmente sinusoidal y existen  formas de aplicacion por periodos cortos y se suspende la aplicacion  todo en funcion del tratamiento,  en ocasiones se da  una pausa para permitir que el tejido baje su temperatura o se homogenice a lo largo del tejido si pudieras subir   el diagrama que tienes te podria arientar un poco mas sobre esto, el tip importante es el que te señale se tienen que sumar el resultado de dos osciladores en oposicion de fase para que el voltaje aparente ser mucho mas alto, son bipolares tienen dos polos de señal activa y la tierra es independiente, yo te guio hasta donde me sea posible, si te es posible  nos señalas los vanaces que consigas


----------



## dastrusi (Ene 27, 2012)

Entendí, son dos sinusoidales desfasada una de otra 90°, que tensión se aplica? tenes alguna imagen de la señal ? se podría hacer algún circuito enviando pulsos con una frecuencia determinada, generar la sinusoidal a esa frecuencia. 
otra pregunta. 
yo puedo tener la sinusoidal que este en la frecuencia de 1mhz y también puedo tener una sinusoidal de 50hz con otra señal montada a 1mhz , esto daría el mismo resultado?

saludos y gracias


----------



## eserock (Ene 30, 2012)

si es correcto como lo planteas solo que la  contra fase es en 180 grados, a que voltaje te refieres  al de alimentacion, o al de salida de la señal, la tension  es variable pero para un maximo de potemcia requeriras de  voltajes mayores a 20 volts de cd, para obtener señales pico a pico de unos 250 a 300 volts dependiendo de la eficiencia del circuito, si puedes hacer la modulacion de pulsos como lo señalas con 50 hertz, En mi circuito la señal de salida es de 2.5 Mhz y un vpp de 300 volts sin modulacion, Los problemas que se te presentaran son muy diversos primero bloquear la componente de alta frecuencia hacia la fuente, requieres que  la amplitud de la señal sea variable, requeriras de transistores que manejen cargas inductivas y al mismo tiempo voltajes de excitacion bajos, y ademas que soporten cambios en el flujo de corriente. dame oportunidad de tomar imagenes del osciloscopio y las subo. 1 Mhz si te puede  funcionar pero hay tendras que hacer pruebas de aplicacion ya que el tejido donde  lo aplicaras no tiene caracteristicas constantes y eso provocara en tu circuito corrimientos de frecuencia y caidas de voltaje que son dificiles de imaginar.


----------



## richi123 (Feb 2, 2012)

RF Bipolar.
Primero que nada  gracias por el aporte, les comento llevo tres años en el ramo de la electromedicina independiente jeje , en el ramo dental, neonatos, entre otros.
Me intereso mucho el tema de radiofrecuencia que están manejando  pues esta  semana comencé con este interesante proyecto, me gustaría desarrollar el proyecto junto con ustedes:
Desarrolle la interface de usuario  bajo una   LCDTOUCH DG-16080-11 la pantalla se comunica con  un Xmega16  el cual genera dos ondas cuadradas (inversa y no inversa ) que corren a 4 Mhz para generar una onda senoidal , después se conectan a optocopladores de ultra velocidad para aislar el control de la potencia  “PC910”  y los conecto a 2 driver de mosfets MIC4421 y estos a IRF3710 Mosfets para inducir a un transformador .

Pero tope con pared  y me encontré con el transformador según un circuito para un inversor  que el amigo  emiro publico  y estoy en el dilema de cómo bobinar pues es algo nuevo para mi ese tipo de configuración,en algún momento  había hecho la básica pero esta tiene como una derivación que se conecta a voltaje positvo, estuve buscando todo el dia como bobinar ese  transformador y no encontré mucho  no se nada de técnicas.

Espero podamos colaborar en este proyecto, ahora estoy elaborando el esquematico  para subirlo en estos días   

La interface de usuario por ahora solo muestra y acciona el inicio pausa y paro de las señales cuadradas.
Porque un Xmega16 por la velocidad de procesamiento ya que requerimos  señales cuadradas a 4 Mhz   también controla el Display  entonces este micro controlador cuenta con un oscilador interno de  32Mhz.
Tengo un transformador Epcos ETD29

Saludos.


----------



## eserock (Feb 3, 2012)

ahi es donde precisamente radica el problema de estos equipos tu observas varios embobinados en realidad uno es un shock que bloquea la señal  y a la vez alimenta los  transistores, al estar los transistores en contrafase  alimentan cada uno a un devanado y el secundario suma las contrafases dando como resultado una sola señal  con el doble de tamaño o mayor dependiendo de relacion de espiras primario secundario, es bueno ese circuito pero el problema sera la bobina de salida la de shock no es gran problema pero la otra la tendras que construir tu.


----------



## richi123 (Feb 4, 2012)

Gacias eserock por fin pude sacar la señal senoidal pero con una configuracion diferente la derivacion la puse a tierra y por fin se convirtio en una sola señal, y tengo un voltaje poquito mas de un volt de la entrada, solo que la señal es un poco fea.

Se me ocurre ponerle otro transformador para mejorar la señal y subir el voltaje estoy diseñando ya el acoplamiento para la piel ahora solo tengo una duda.

Sabes que voltaje de salida manejan las radiofrecuencias?

Saludos.


----------



## eserock (Feb 4, 2012)

haber el circuito que colocas es correcto no puedes llevar la derivacion a tierra pues es como si no alimentaras los transistores, como les señale esa es la etapa complicada no en calculos  si no en la construccion del transformador ya que una espira de mas o no colocada adecuadamente   repercutira en la destruccion de la señal poeso sale fea mas tarde les coloco una señal generada


----------



## richi123 (Feb 4, 2012)

Muchas gracias Eserock ese aporte me hizo el dia muchas gracias y por fin pude sacar la señal deseada ahora solo tengo un problema se me cae la señal cuando hago contacto con la piel alguna sugerencia?

Gracias.


----------



## eserock (Feb 5, 2012)

eso pueden ser dos cosas la fuente de alimentacion es de caracteristicas pobres en cuanto a corriente ese circuito debe  nanejar tranquilamente unos 5 amperes por el numeeo de espiras en el primario, o segundo el voltajes del secundario es muy elevado y provoca un paso de corriente muy alto, una cosa mas que puede afectar es el tamaño del electrodo de aplicacion.
no he sybido la foto porque no se de un sitio donde pueda almacenarla y poner des pues el link .


----------



## richi123 (Feb 5, 2012)

Ok muchas gracias me gustaria mandarle imagenes de la seÑal ya estoy calentando pero  caliento mucho el consumo de corriente es de 2.1 amperes con carga y el problema era el acoplamiento que tenia ademas del voltaje solo volvi a calcular el secundario del transformador y listo muchas gracias por el seguimiento!!


----------



## dastrusi (Feb 6, 2012)

como podemos cambiar la frecuencia de salida? 

se podría excitar los transistores con un PIc y generar la frecuencia adecuada? 
estoy ansioso de poder hacer este dispositivo con micro , me podrías tirar una idea inicial ?


----------



## eserock (Feb 6, 2012)

lo puedes hacer generas un pulso de digamos 3 Mhz, aqui hay que tener las consideraciones de la velocidad del micro, ya que no todos te funcionaran con el alimentas el primer transistor , inviertes la señal para aplicarla en el segundo transistor y el circuito quedara con los dos irf de la misma manera solo que las entradas alimentadas por estas señales generadas por el  micro.


----------



## richi123 (Feb 6, 2012)

Con el timer o los timers de tu micro EN lo particular no me gustan Pic (es muy lento ) puedes generar señales cuadradas inversa o no inversa efectivamentre como dice eserock para generar el switcheo de los Mosfet. Saludos y suerte como dice Eserock eso no es lo complicado jejeje

Eserock si te llego el mensaje?


----------



## eserock (Feb 8, 2012)

si me llgo de hecho estoy revisando tus graficas

hola dastrusi como vas con tu rf?


----------



## jpetatob (Feb 29, 2012)

hola eserok me podrias ayudar estoy intentando hacer un doppler fetal pero no consigo todavia escuchar los latidos del feto me podrias ayudar???

no se como crear una onda sinusoidal que se supone que entra en el transductor de 2mhz ..??

alguna sugerencia???


----------



## eserock (Feb 29, 2012)

hola ojala pudieras colocar algo del diagrama que estas usando , con las ceramicas usadas en ultrasonido sucede que cuando  generas la señal fundamental de  ella, se generan una serie de armonicos que debes filtrar la mayoria de cicuitos para la ceramicas usan un shock para  bloquearlos y asi poder tener una señal mas limpia, debes considerar que  el transductor se compone de emisor y de receptor  si el emisor envia ruido el receptor obtendra igual ruido, como te señala richi123 para generar la señal de esa manera es facil  y de manera eficiente


----------



## NEGRO1788 (Mar 23, 2012)

saludos a todos estoy diseñando un electroestimulador a corriente constante pero tengo problemas con la uente de corriente constante... m pudieran sujerir algun diseño.... el q tengo no m funciona...


----------



## eserock (Mar 24, 2012)

a que te refieres con corriente constante, en aplicaciones de este tipo no hay nada constante mucho menos el cuerpo humano, en el casi todo es subjetivo 1 mA a ti podria no causarte ninguna molestia pero ese mismo miliampere a otra persona le podria causar dolor.intenso.


----------



## NEGRO1788 (Mar 25, 2012)

lei un libro de electromedicina y hay m dic q s puede diseñar un electroestimulador a corriente constante... es decir q s escoje una corriente y una forma d onda d salida y no importa la resistencia d carga q s apliq siempre dara la misma corriente d salida... voy a subir unas imagenes con el esquema del circuito q m propone el libro, para ver si m pueden dar una mano...



les compartos las imagenes del circuito del libro... tambien lo q estoy simulando, para la simulacion cambie unos componentes debido a q en el simulador no encontre todos los recomentados en el libro.... probe variando muchos componentes pero no obtuve el resultado esperado.... el problema q tengo esq la señal d salida x decir una señal cuadrada no osila entre cero y su valor maximo...


----------



## eserock (Mar 25, 2012)

Vamos por partes, primero que tipo de electroestimulador es el que pretendes hacer, por el diagrama que te recomiendan entenderia que es uno de tipo tens, pero es mejor que  señales que tipo es el que te interesa, ya que en la actualidad hay una gran variedad de sitemas y todos tienen caracteristica diferentes. De esta manera seria mas facil ayudarte


----------



## juanmpubill (Abr 1, 2012)

Hola gente, quiero compartir con ustedes mi electro estimulador, espero que le sea útil y también espero que hagan comentarios, buenos o malos o cosas para mejorar.
Este circuito lo diseñe hace varios años y la verdad que funciona bien.
Si alguno de ustedes tiene tiempo de hacer los PCB que avise y le mando la info para orcad yo no cuento con tiempo y lo monte en una placa de prototipo.
Los esquemáticos los pueden ver en este post, aun no tuve tiempo de poner la explicaciones pero ya o voy a hacer.

******************************************************

*2.1* No se permite la publicación de productos, servicios, enlaces, contenidos o cualquier otro tipo de información que haga referencia a la empresa o sitio web con la que están relacionados directa o indirectamente, con clara intención o propósito publicitario, compra/venta, comercial o de autopromoción. Esto incluye sugerir sus propios servicios y los servicios de asociados, clientes y empleadores.


----------



## NEGRO1788 (Abr 2, 2012)

explicame lo siguiente... cuanto es el valor de Vcc2, que caracteristicas tiene la señal CCP1 Y CCP2, no entiendo lo siguiente la señal en un punto se llama CCP1-out- driver se conecta a un conector J7 y despues hay otra señal que s llama CCP2- out que viene de J6 y J8 que sucede con la señal... XQ cambia de nombre.... y para q sirven dichos jack


----------



## richi123 (Abr 2, 2012)

Las seÑales de ccp1 y ccp2 son las salidas de pwm del micro y el vcc2 es la tension de potencia y no deve pasar de 25v por el valor del capacitor c10


----------



## juanmpubill (Abr 3, 2012)

La respuesta de richi123 esta bien, pero te agrego un poco mas de info.
Vcc2=vcc1 solo cambia de nombre y ahora te explico.
La placa esta pensada para armarla en 2 placas en una va la fuente, el control y los disparadores de los drivers y en la otra van los drivers de salida.
Ahi se justifica el conector que vos consultas y esta pensado para que la placa de drivers se pueda poner en cascada y conectar hasta 2 placas para lograr los 8 canales de salida, por eso VCC cambia de nombre.
Vcc es la tension rectificada que esta en el orden de los 20V.
Voy a seguir explicando en la pagina, pero como te decia, ando corto de tiempo y lo hago en los tiempos libres.


----------



## Matias Arg (Abr 15, 2012)

Ahi te entendí mejor lo que me habías escrito! Ya entendí tu idea. Y está clarísimo todo el tema de PWM, Fourier, Nyquist, etc etc! Lo que le veo a ese método como contra, además del ancho de banda, que me parece que da (haciendo cuentas rápidas, si quiero una senoidal de 6 Khz para ondas rusas, como bien dijiste, necesito un pwm a 60 Khz o más, lo cual, en ppio, me parece perfectamente realizable), es el tema de la distorsión armónica de la señal de salida. Habría que filtrar la señal para lograr una corriente bien formada a la salida (igual, tmb sería bueno filtrar la señal usando un DAC, pero eso es más fácil que filtrar el pwm). Me parece difícil filtrar la salida directamente (lo cual sería necesario usando tu idea del puente H con mosfets), porque hay que trabajar en alta tensión. Usar la misma impedancia de la piel como filtro me parece desprolijo (la misma tengo entendido que es muy variable, con lo cual la frecuencia de corte nunca se podría fijar bien). Pero si se filtra la señal de pwm a la salida del micro, puede ser que ande lo que decís (que, por lo que vi, se podría aplicar a tu diseño). Lo voy a tener en cuenta como opción al DAC.
Nuevamente, gracias por tus comentarios! Fueron muy útiles!


----------



## juanmpubill (Abr 15, 2012)

Hola de nuevo, no te preocupes por filtrar 100% la señal solo se filtra la alta frecuencia generada, lo demas no molesta tene en cuenta que no tenes que ir a la idealidad para que esto funcione, las celulas que atacas no tienen un osciloscopio jaja (que chsite nerd).
Si vas a generar senos ni siquiera hace falta usar PWM, con el mismo circuito podes generar "ondas seno magicas", si no sabes que es pone en el dios google ese nombre y te aparece.
En resumen son series de 1 y ceros (trabaja en bipolar) que dan una onda seno con bajo contenido de armonicos, bajas perdidas por conmutacion, con la misma generacion se puede bajar la tension de salida sin necesidad de hacer pwm y lo mejor de todo implementarlas es facil o muy facil.
Espero que te sirva.


----------



## NEGRO1788 (Abr 15, 2012)

una consulta juanpubill s puedes explicar las caracteristicas q deben tener las señales ccp1 y ccp2 q m quedan claro q son los pwm pero q caracteristicas nomas tienen o deben tener... en q rangos trabajan y si estan en fase...


----------



## juanmpubill (Abr 16, 2012)

Las señales ccp1 y ccp2 están en contra fase, y varían el ancho. En estos días cargo el programa en c que usa el equipo.
Avisame cualquier cosa.


----------



## dastrusi (May 3, 2012)

eserock dijo:


> si me llgo de hecho estoy revisando tus graficas
> 
> hola dastrusi como vas con tu rf?



bueno, despues de mucho luchar he logrado hacer funcionar algo por el estilo pero provando algunos transformadores, ahora te muestro unas fotos de una bobina de un equipo de rf que me llego para reparacion que me parece algo peculiar he interesante

circuito de potencia levantado , capacitor que vemos entre los extremos de las bobinas cambia su valor segun la frecuencia que elijamos con una selectora







imagen de la bobina que antes diagrame en vivo y directo. esta fabricada sobre un tubo de pbc de 50mm de diametro , el cambre con vaina es de 2,5 y sin vaila de 1.2mm tiene 6 vueltas por cada bobina 






el bobinado en negro es el bobinado de salida  tiene un total de 11 vueltas tres 
hilo 1 inicio
hilo 2 +1vuelta
hilo 3 final






en el centro tiene otro bobinado de alambre esmaltado de 0.5mm bobinado sobre un tubo de pvb de diametro 25mm y aproximadamente unas 200 vueltas
por lo que vi este bobinado lo utilizan para la señal de salida para una lampara rf monopolar







espero que me puedan dar sus idea para saber como funciona, en realidad me interesa saber mejor donde se genera el rf si con los capacitores y resistencia a la base de los transistores por o con la bobinas y los cambios de valores de los capacitores en paralelo a la bobina. 

saludos y espero comentarios , si necesitan les paso una imagen que saque del osciloscopio de la señal de salida. 

saludos nuevamente


----------



## eserock (May 9, 2012)

De tu diagrama solo tengo una duda de  donde toman la  señal de salida para aplicacion, te lo pregunto porque  ese diagrama  por la disposicion de los devanados de las bobinas me da la impresion de ser mas un circuito de depilacion definitiva de los antiguos, unos que trabajaban con pinza bello por bello si me indicas  que parte va a la salida te puedo decir mas


----------



## dastrusi (May 9, 2012)

eserock dijo:


> De tu diagrama solo tengo una duda de  donde toman la  señal de salida para aplicacion, te lo pregunto porque  ese diagrama  por la disposicion de los devanados de las bobinas me da la impresion de ser mas un circuito de depilacion definitiva de los antiguos, unos que trabajaban con pinza bello por bello si me indicas  que parte va a la salida te puedo decir mas



buenos dias. en la foto del la bobina marron y negro , la salida es el negro. aprox tira 180VPP pero mi duda esta radicada en como oscila este circuito , si queres te puedo pasar el print del osciloscopio. 


saludos


----------



## eserock (May 10, 2012)

es un oscilador  considerado de potencia para eso son los dos transistores, deben ser de un tipo especial de los que soportan mucho voltaje y alta corriente (normalmente caros), haber si logro explicar como oscila si notas hay dos bobinas conectada a cada colector una es para bloquear la señal que no se pierda en la entrada de cd, y la otra es para enviar l energia  al transformador, la oscilacion esta en funcion RLC es decir del valor de estos tres componentes, si observas del colector envias una señal quedepende directamente del valor de la resistencia a la base  del otro transistor, es un oscilador de lazo cerrado aqui el chiste radica en que los valores son muy criticos   si pones una resitencia muy pequeña el circuito se puede  ir a ganancia infinita dando como resultado el daño de los transistores, por el contrario si pones una resistencia muy grande la oscilacion se amortigua, pero si ya tienes los valores  es mas facil estabilizar, tambien  te habras dado cuenta que el transformador de salida es algo complejo , porque un transistor alimenta  una fase y otro la contraria, por lo tanto deben ser simetricos para lograr una señal senoidal casi perfecta


----------



## dastrusi (May 10, 2012)

eserock dijo:


> es un oscilador  considerado de potencia para eso son los dos transistores, deben ser de un tipo especial de los que soportan mucho voltaje y alta corriente (normalmente caros), haber si logro explicar como oscila si notas hay dos bobinas conectada a cada colector una es para bloquear la señal que no se pierda en la entrada de cd, y la otra es para enviar l energia  al transformador, la oscilacion esta en funcion RLC es decir del valor de estos tres componentes, si observas del colector envias una señal quedepende directamente del valor de la resistencia a la base  del otro transistor, es un oscilador de lazo cerrado aqui el chiste radica en que los valores son muy criticos   si pones una resitencia muy pequeña el circuito se puede  ir a ganancia infinita dando como resultado el daño de los transistores, por el contrario si pones una resistencia muy grande la oscilacion se amortigua, pero si ya tienes los valores  es mas facil estabilizar, tambien  te habras dado cuenta que el transformador de salida es algo complejo , porque un transistor alimenta  una fase y otro la contraria, por lo tanto deben ser simetricos para lograr una señal senoidal casi perfecta



ok, agrego los datos apenas termine de relevarlos, se podra reemplar el capacitor y la resistencia por la señal del micro. supongo que la señal del micro debera ser la oscilacion para generar la frecuencia o estoy equivocado





eserock dijo:


> es un oscilador  considerado de potencia para eso son los dos transistores, deben ser de un tipo especial de los que soportan mucho voltaje y alta corriente (normalmente caros), haber si logro explicar como oscila si notas hay dos bobinas conectada a cada colector una es para bloquear la señal que no se pierda en la entrada de cd, y la otra es para enviar l energia  al transformador, la oscilacion esta en funcion RLC es decir del valor de estos tres componentes, si observas del colector envias una señal quedepende directamente del valor de la resistencia a la base  del otro transistor, es un oscilador de lazo cerrado aqui el chiste radica en que los valores son muy criticos   si pones una resitencia muy pequeña el circuito se puede  ir a ganancia infinita dando como resultado el daño de los transistores, por el contrario si pones una resistencia muy grande la oscilacion se amortigua, pero si ya tienes los valores  es mas facil estabilizar, tambien  te habras dado cuenta que el transformador de salida es algo complejo , porque un transistor alimenta  una fase y otro la contraria, por lo tanto deben ser simetricos para lograr una señal senoidal casi perfecta




  salida 1 







 salida a minima potencia






 salida a maxima potencia 






 el interior del los picos 






ahora el diagrama  

solo falta la parte de un buzzer y un timer que controla un rele para el corte de alimentacion 






cualquiera que quiera aportar sera bienvenido


----------



## eserock (May 16, 2012)

hola ya estuve analizando todo y hay algunas cosas que se me hacen un tanto riesgosas sobre todo que el voltaje de alimentacion este tomado diretamente de la red, los voltajes de salida  se me hacen normales aunque no asi las formas de onda solo la ultima es la que mas se semeja  a las que debe producir. lo que no me queda muy claro si pretendes  reproducir este circuito o lo repararas, dame una idea de que pretendes.


----------



## dastrusi (May 16, 2012)

eserock dijo:


> hola ya estuve analizando todo y hay algunas cosas que se me hacen un tanto riesgosas sobre todo que el voltaje de alimentacion este tomado diretamente de la red, los voltajes de salida  se me hacen normales aunque no asi las formas de onda solo la ultima es la que mas se semeja  a las que debe producir. lo que no me queda muy claro si pretendes  reproducir este circuito o lo repararas, dame una idea de que pretendes.



hola esrock, este equipo me lo trajo el tipo que los comercializa, al parecer no tiene mas al que lo desarrollo, pero la idea del tipo es que este equipo se mejore digitalizandolo, a lo que el circuito y la bobina ya tiene muchos y quería mejorarlo y ver como , yo del tema de Rf no la tengo clara, por eso tantas consultas, yo estuve haciendo pruebas y lo unico que pude sacar es con un transformador que hice en un toroide que anda bastante bien, pero me falta el tema de sacar calculo que no lo tengo claro, pero también quería  ver la posibilidad de usar la bobina y algo de este circuito para facilitarme las cosas. 
Por ultimo te hago esta acotación la primera imagen del osciloscopio es la ampliación de la tercera y la cuarta imagen es la representación de esa señal aumentada al máximo. 

lo que puedo decirte es que cuando da el pulso de del triac dispara la señal de RF , y lo complicado y/o peligroso es la tensión de red pero como también podes ver tiene un bobinado exterior con 3 hilos, los cuales son la salida de tensión directa a la piel , así que ahí sacaría el hecho que tener al paciente conectado a la red. 
cualquier otro dato que necesites o tengas intriga decimelo si lo tengo a mi alcance te lo paso . 

saludos


----------



## vesperia (May 22, 2012)

Saludos a todos! Me acabo de registrar y les comento q me dedico a la electromedicina hace ya varios años. Estoy trabajando en el desarrollo de un neurolocalizador cuya salida es regulable en corriente de 0 a 5 mA para cargas de 0 a 12 Kohm, y requiero poder medir corriente y tensión sobre la carga con precisión del orden de 20 uA sin deformar la señal. El tema es q en este tipo de circuitos de salida la carga (que se conecta entre BAJA1 y BAJA2) ni siquiera está referenciada a tierra. Además, la tensión alta proviene de un multiplicador capacitivo alimentado por una batería de Li-Ion, por lo que se descarga facilmente si no es para excitar durante pulsos de más de 1 mS. Aconsejan algún circuito o componentes adecuados para filtrar y realizar la lectura?


----------



## navitronic (Jun 25, 2012)

Hola juanmpubill
Quería consultarte sobre si tenes a mano el programa "C" del electro estimulador.  Desde ya gracias y un abrazo. Daniel


----------



## juanmpubill (Jun 27, 2012)

Gente, esta pagina estaba buena, pero ultimamente entraron 2 moderadores que se ve que tienen tiempo para censurar lo incensurable. No se cuanto tiempo mas voy a soportar ese trato.
Hay que tener en cuenta que nosostros escribimos de onda, si me bloquean seguire posteando en mi pagina.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 27, 2012)

Las normas se hicieron para que exista un orden en el foro... y por tanto hay que respetarlas...

Por otro lado si quieres publicar tu pagina tienes 2 lugares.... En los detalles de tu perfil y/o en tu firma donde se permiten hasta 2 enlaces a paginas.... cualquiera de las 2 esta visible a todo el publico....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 27, 2012)

solo recuerda y lee bien las normas ,son muy fáciles https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/politicas.htm
recuerda estos dos iterm
3.2 La firma de usuario no puede contener ofertas de productos o servicios, ni precios, planes o especificaciones comerciales, ni enlaces (links o URL) que incluyan algún sistema de comisiones, afiliados, referidos o cualquier otro sistema del tipo pago por clic (pay per click). 

*3.3 La firma podrá contener únicamente 2 enlaces.*
saludos de su majestad el rey julien ¡¡


----------



## AH123456 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hola a toda la gente del foro, es la primera vez que me comunico con ustedes aca.....soy un ingeniero electronico que trabajo por mi cuenta....

He leido todo el tema y me a parecido muy interesante, en la actualidad estoy trabajando en un equipio de ultrasonidos para uso medico de 3 MHz. Ya tengo el oscilador configurado con un circuito 4046, realice la mezcla de la señal de 3 mHz con otra de 250 Hz para la dosificacion de la intensidad. 

Utilizo el mosfet irf540, el cual es activado por un driver mc34151, pero la etapa de salida la estab implementando cin un transformador toroidal elevador, lo cierto es que cuando conecto todo el mosfet se me calienta demasiado, y a parte el acople de salida al cabezal tampoco me funciona nada bien....si alguien tiene informacion acerca de esto seria de gran ayuda.....muchas gracias


----------



## juanmpubill (Jul 3, 2012)

AH123456 dijo:


> Hola a toda la gente del foro, es la primera vez que me comunico con ustedes aca.....soy un ingeniero electronico que trabajo por mi cuenta....
> 
> He leido todo el tema y me a parecido muy interesante, en la actualidad estoy trabajando en un equipio de ultrasonidos para uso medico de 3 MHz. Ya tengo el oscilador configurado con un circuito 4046, realice la mezcla de la señal de 3 mHz con otra de 250 Hz para la dosificacion de la intensidad.
> 
> Utilizo el mosfet irf540, el cual es activado por un driver mc34151, pero la etapa de salida la estab implementando cin un transformador toroidal elevador, lo cierto es que cuando conecto todo el mosfet se me calienta demasiado, y a parte el acople de salida al cabezal tampoco me funciona nada bien....si alguien tiene informacion acerca de esto seria de gran ayuda.....muchas gracias



Hola, tenes el esquema de salida, asi veo que puede ser? Que usas de transductor?


----------



## AH123456 (Jul 3, 2012)

Utilizo un piezoelectrico del tipo capacitivo....yo tengo conectado dos mosfet en configuracion pushpull, y el suicheo en ellos los observo bien en el colector, pero el trnasformador no me esta amplificando...uso un toroide colo verde


----------



## juanmpubill (Jul 4, 2012)

AH123456 dijo:


> Utilizo un piezoelectrico del tipo capacitivo....yo tengo conectado dos mosfet en configuracion pushpull, y el suicheo en ellos los observo bien en el colector, pero el trnasformador no me esta amplificando...uso un toroide colo verde



Para exitar a los mosfet usas una onda cuadrada 50y50% desfasada? Tenes diodos de rueda libre? Viste la salida de potencia que yo use en el electro que hise es similar a lo que vos queres hacer pero a mas baja frecuencia.
Si usas onda cuadrada 50-50% el problema es que en la conmutacion quedan los dos mosfet conduciendo y eso los recalienta, para evitar eso podes usar las llamadas ondas magicas, que te solucionan el tema de la doble conmutacion y ademas de yapa bajan armonicos en la onda resultante.


----------



## richi123 (Jul 6, 2012)

cuales son las ondas magicas?


----------



## AH123456 (Jul 6, 2012)

Cuando yo reviso el disparo en los mosfet estos funcionana correctamente, pero dependiendo del transformador toroidal que utilice me funciona regular o no funciona, en la fabricacion de este transformador es que estoy parado.

Yo uso ondas cuadradas defasadas es decir Q y Q- (La onda original y la onda negada), y alimento el transformador en el tap central con 48 Vdc. 

El transformador lo estoy haciendo con toroides verdes, pero asi conecte el cabezal o no conecte nada a la salida del transformador este no me dobla la señal, ni siquiera sale nada---


----------



## juanmpubill (Jul 7, 2012)

AH123456 dijo:


> Cuando yo reviso el disparo en los mosfet estos funcionana correctamente, pero dependiendo del transformador toroidal que utilice me funciona regular o no funciona, en la fabricacion de este transformador es que estoy parado.
> 
> Yo uso ondas cuadradas defasadas es decir Q y Q- (La onda original y la onda negada), y alimento el transformador en el tap central con 48 Vdc.
> 
> El transformador lo estoy haciendo con toroides verdes, pero asi conecte el cabezal o no conecte nada a la salida del transformador este no me dobla la señal, ni siquiera sale nada---



2cosas, primero si usas una onda cudarada sin espacios entre que se conmuta un mosfet y el otro vas a tener perdidas porque los mosfet no conmutan a tiempo cero ademas la bobina por las reglas basicas de la electricidad se opone a dejar el estado de conduccion.
Otra cosa que tendrias que mirar es si tenes bien bobinado el toroide con los puntos homologos bien definidos.





richi123 dijo:


> cuales son las ondas magicas?



Las ondas seno magicas, se trata de que alguna persona se tomo el trabajo de verificar cuales secuencias de unos ceros y menos uno dan al filtrar una onda seno con menos armonicos.
En realidad son tablas binarias para generar ondas seno, mientras uno toma tablas con cadenas mas lagas se logra un seno con menos armonicas.
En realidad es un tema interesante y un poco largo, si pones en google ondas seno magicas aparece facil.
Espero que se haya entendido almenos el concepto.


----------



## AH123456 (Jul 9, 2012)

Bueno la verdad es que nohe tomado muy en cuenta esos tiempos muertos, debido a que en mi circuito no se bien como generarlo....te epxlico

Yo genero una señal de 3 Mhz con un 4046, esta señal la mezclo con una de 250 Hz a traves de un arreglo de compuertas NAND, lo que me permite obtener una señal vamos a decir positiva y la otra invertida, lo cierto es que si produzco una señal de 40 % de ciclo util, al invertirla tendre una de 40 % y otra de 60% y por eso no me conviene....tendria que generar dos señales de 3 Mhz con dos componentes diferentes y no es practico para mi....

A parte los toroides que he bobinado los he hecho de la siguiente manera....coloco por ejmplo 4 vueltas de un lado....justo al lado 4 mas....y luego las ocho del secundario, es decir cada bobinado esta separado y nos e intercalan entre ellos.....

tambien he probado hacerlo intercalados pero me trabaja peor.....

en la actualidad estoy usando cable multifilar para que sean varias bobinas en paralelo y asi reducir la inductancia.......lo que he podido obtener es una señal senoidal bastante bonita con 60 Vp, pero como estoy alimentando con 48 Vdc me gustaria obtener minimo 80 Vp, ya que en el cabezal estoy obteniendo 10 Watt pero necesito 20 Watt......

Cualquier aporte me seria de gran utilidad...y gracias por responder


----------



## juanmpubill (Jul 10, 2012)

AH123456 dijo:


> Bueno la verdad es que nohe tomado muy en cuenta esos tiempos muertos, debido a que en mi circuito no se bien como generarlo....te epxlico
> 
> Yo genero una señal de 3 Mhz con un 4046, esta señal la mezclo con una de 250 Hz a traves de un arreglo de compuertas NAND, lo que me permite obtener una señal vamos a decir positiva y la otra invertida, lo cierto es que si produzco una señal de 40 % de ciclo util, al invertirla tendre una de 40 % y otra de 60% y por eso no me conviene....tendria que generar dos señales de 3 Mhz con dos componentes diferentes y no es practico para mi....
> 
> ...



Yo cuando hacia fuentes swching hise un exel para calcular los trafos, ya que tu sistema vendria a ser similar a una fuente flyback, si lo ubico veo como para hacer para pasarlo o lo cuelgo en mi pagina.


----------



## ALDOLABS (Jul 25, 2012)

albertogp dijo:
			
		

> Hola. Deseo armarle un equipo de radiofrecuencia bipolar o tripolar de uso en estética (lifting) para mi señora o me hara gastar una fortuna comprandose uno. ¿ Tendrías un circuito que me puedas pasar ?. Desde ya gracias


Saludos, todos los equipos de radiofrecuencia son bipolares, la palabra tripolar es una tecnica de mercadeo. se utilizan en los cabezales emisores, negativo-positivo-negativo, intercalados simplemente para delimitar o encerrar un poco la emision de rf


----------



## AH123456 (Jul 27, 2012)

Existen readiofrecuencias tripolares, que como tu bien dices son dos radiofrecuencias bipolares, pero son dos osciladores con una baja diferencia en frecuencia, las cuales son aplicadas en elpaciente de manera simultanea pero en diferentes posiciones, incrementando el calor generado y la zona afectada

Estoy utilizando un mosfet IRF510 en mi circuito de ultrasonido a 3 MHz, sin embargo se me ha hecho imposible hacerlo funcionar con una alta potencia, a pesar que estoy alimentando el power con 48 Vdc, y que el transformador es de relaicon 2:1......si alguien puede ayudarme se lo agradeceria


----------



## brayangym (Nov 16, 2012)

hola amigos soy fisioterapeuta y estoy tratando junto a un amigo q*UE* es estudiante de electronica hacer un magneto para rehabilitacion y un laser quin nos puede ayudar con los diagramas y enseñarnos paso apaso como hacerlos por*_*fa*VOR* es proyecto de investigacion DIOS LOS BENDIGA


----------



## TULLIO (Nov 16, 2012)

Hola a todos, que lastima que despues de 522 mensajes, ninguno de los que intervienen, salvo raras excepciones, suba algun circuito que los que no tanto sabemos podamos llevar a la practica, tratandose de algo tan importante como es la salud.


----------



## carloscomadreja (Nov 16, 2012)

Una pregunta, con esto tan "comercial" de los modismos de llamar a cosas viejas con nombres nuevos quiero hacer una pregunta, a algún especialista ¿A qué se llama concretamente "ondas rusas?


----------



## asherar (Nov 22, 2012)

TULLIO dijo:


> Hola a todos, que lastima que despues de 522 mensajes, ninguno de los que intervienen, salvo raras excepciones, suba algun circuito que los que no tanto sabemos podamos llevar a la practica, tratandose de algo tan importante como es la salud.



No me extraña que los aficionados no puedan hacer demasiados aportes. 
Me parece que hasta los que fabrican los aparatos "oficiales" no tienen muy claro como es que todas 
estas cosas afectan a la salud. A lo sumo saben que el calor acelera las reacciones químicas pero no 
los quieras hacer avanzar mucho más de ahí. 
¿Cómo puede ser que con toda la ciencia que supuestamente se aplica a la medicina no se le haya podido encontrar la vuelta a un triste resfrío, y uno se tenga que aguantar el incordio una semana, hasta que se cure solo ?
La salud es todavía un misterio, que los médicos han sabido convertir en negocio, como los viejos 
chamanes y brujos de la tribu. Jeje. Estamos en el horno.


----------



## sezaro (Mar 12, 2013)

eserock dijo:


> Hola yo tengo mucha información sobre estos temas, solo que he pedido en el foro un lugar especifico para estos temas pero hasta ahora no hay respuesta, podemos empezar con alguno de tu interes y lo vamos comentando en foro, pero elije tu por el que quieras empezar.
> Un saludo desde Mexico



¿Tienes algun circuito de depilador electrónico, que no sea de ajujas o de luz laser y que me lo pudieras compartir?. Atentamente SEZARO


----------



## damolinos (Mar 12, 2013)

hola 
no circuitos de depiladores de ese tipo nada
sino con gusto te los pasaria pero averiguare por algun tecnico  ysi tienen lo paso
saludos


----------



## hernan839 (Abr 14, 2013)

hola, estuve viendo con muchas dudas el esquema que subiste incluso lo arme para quitarme algunas dudas y no funciona, creo que al describir el esquema te falto algo , si notas en el ,c2 y r2 van de emisor a base y eso no es posible en un circuito de estas caracteristicas tomando en cuenta el valor de r2, yo podria ayudarte a digitalizar ese equipo de manera my cencilla pero deverias describir el detalle que falta para que funcione, tambien describes que la bobina negra de 3 puntos es la salida pero la salida deveria tener solo 2, entonces a donde va la tercer punta o sea el devanado de una vuelta?

hola, estuve viendo con muchas dudas el esquema que subiste incluso lo arme para quitarme algunas dudas y no funciona, creo que al describir el esquema te falto algo , si notas en el ,c2 y r2 van de emisor a base y eso no es posible en un circuito de estas caracteristicas tomando en cuenta el valor de r2, yo podria ayudarte a digitalizar ese equipo de manera my cencilla pero deverias describir el detalle que falta para que funcione, tambien describes que la bobina negra de 3 puntos es la salida pero la salida deveria tener solo 2, entonces a donde va la tercer punta o sea el devanado de una vuelta? 


dastrusi dijo:


> ok, agrego los datos apenas termine de relevarlos, se podra reemplar el capacitor y la resistencia por la señal del micro. supongo que la señal del micro debera ser la oscilacion para generar la frecuencia o estoy equivocado
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## flixxxone (May 23, 2013)

Que buenos aportes hay en este tema sobre circuitos de electromedicina , soy estudiante de Ing Electronica y estoy interesado en desarrollar para la parte del servicio tecnico de equipos de medicina estetica algunos instrumentos para realizar mediciones concretamente para medir la energia que radian los equipos de luz pulsado (que usan lamparas de xenon)de modo de saber en que estado real se encuentran y tambien de los de RF. Si alguien esta interesado en esto o conoce algo al respecto espero ver sus respuestas, saludos


----------



## dastrusi (Jun 30, 2013)

eserock dijo:


> De tu diagrama solo tengo una duda de  donde toman la  señal de salida para aplicacion, te lo pregunto porque  ese diagrama  por la disposicion de los devanados de las bobinas me da la impresion de ser mas un circuito de depilacion definitiva de los antiguos, unos que trabajaban con pinza bello por bello si me indicas  que parte va a la salida te puedo decir mas



tengo este diagrama de un equipo analogico , me gustaria rearmarlo digitalmente, al parecer lo que hace es defasar las bases y el cap C4 varia segun la frecuencia , es variable de 300 nf a 620nf , que te parece?


----------



## MauroDavalos (Jul 22, 2013)

hola, estaba armando este electroestimulador, me  pregunto si puedo remplazar el transistor BD135(Q1) por un tip122 y el transformador de 6+6 250ma por uno 6+6 500ma (tambien me preguntaba si debo limitar la conrriente de este).


----------



## juanmpubill (Jul 23, 2013)

MauroDavalos dijo:


> hola, estaba armando este electroestimulador, me  pregunto si puedo remplazar el transistor BD135(Q1) por un tip122 y el transformador de 6+6 250ma por uno 6+6 500ma (tambien me preguntaba si debo limitar la conrriente de este).



Si queres algo mas seguro en un electroestimulador entra en www.comutecno.com.ar ahí colgué uno mas elaborado pero mas seguro que limita corriente.


----------



## josexremix65 (Ago 12, 2013)

Buenas tardes, soy un estudiante del ultimo semestre de Ingeniería Electrónica, mi mención es Control de Procesos, pero debido a que tanto mi padre como mi madre son Medicos, me interesa mucho la rama de la electromedicina, si pueden ayudarme con bibliografias o revistas, seria buenísimo para comenzar, me gustaría indagar mucho en esta área, gracias


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 12, 2013)

Buscá en google la revista "Saber Electronica". Tiene página web y libros sobre ese tema.


----------



## damolinos (Ago 12, 2013)

Hola, poné magnetoterapia y fisioterapia en Google, sale el libro del doctor Juan Martin de España, eminencia que te explica como tienen que ser los equipos para los tratamientos con las corrientes y demas cosas.

Es muy bueno, sacó dos, la edicion 1 y la dos, yo los tengo, son libros para tener de cabecera para leer de noche.

Saludos cordiales


----------



## vistroni (Dic 10, 2013)

Hola ¿alguien sabe cuál es la frecuencia y potencia que utilizan los aparatos para aplicar radiofrecuencias para el cutis? Gracias. ...


----------



## jairotev (Dic 12, 2013)

Hola amigo dastrusi. soy nuevo en esto de la electromedicina.
Quería preguntarte, tengo algunas dudas sobre tu circuito.
Primero que el devanado del caño de pvc de 6 vueltas por bobina daría como resultado 24 espiras, y yo cuento en tu bobinado 26 espiras, las dos de más de que son? 
Por otro lado el bobinado negro que esta sobre el marrón, donde figura en el circuito?
Yo repare recientemente un equipo de alta frecuencia tambien antiguo, y me llamo mucho la atención que es una mini bobina tesla. 
Lo que veo en tu equipo es que el sistema es algo similar a una mini bobina tesla.


----------



## jairotev (Dic 13, 2013)

Hola amigos, soy nuevo en el foro, quisiera saber que diferencia hay entre radiofrecuencia (facial y corporal) y alta frecuencia.
Mi duda es, ambas no son radiofrecuencia? porque entonces hacen una diferencia entre ambas? en que consiste la diferencia? en la frecuencia de trabajo, o en otra cosa? muchas gracias ...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 13, 2013)

Amigo, alta fcia. (HF) es un rango de 3Mhz a 30Mhz. y esta comprendido dentro del espectro electromagnético de radiofcia. Es como si dijésemos, que diferencia existe entre provincia y nación.


----------



## jairotev (Ene 10, 2014)

dastrusi dijo:


> ok, agrego los datos apenas termine de relevarlos, se podra reemplar el capacitor y la resistencia por la señal del micro. supongo que la señal del micro debera ser la oscilacion para generar la frecuencia o estoy equivocado
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hol amigop dastrusi, yo quiero armar el mismo circuito, pero necesitaria que me digas el triac que usa cual es, y como es la bobina exterior, no entiendo como esta formada. gracias. yo tengo un circuito analogico de alta frecuencia que te puede servir para digitalizarlo. si te interesa avisame que te lo posteo o te lo mado por word.


----------



## rubenchaco (Ene 13, 2014)

Con todo respeto, tengan cuidado la radiofrecuencia mata. Por que una embarazada no se puede hacer una radiografía? y el radiólogo detrás de que está cuando aprieta el botón?, la oficina del técnico de un transmisor de am de brosdcasting  de que está revestida y porque? y según la legislación porque la misma debe estar a x cantidad de kilómetros de la ciudad?, sabían que un tubo fluorescente enciende solo sin estar conectado a nada a 100 metros de la antena de dicho transmisor?, que sucede cuando colocan un pollo en el microondas?. 

Campos de frecuencias inferiores a 100 kHz

Pueden inducir sobre todo cargas y corrientes eléctricas en los tejidos
expuestos. Cuando se trate de tejidos eléctricamente excitables, como el
nervioso o el muscular, y de campos muy intensos, que no se dan en
ambientes residenciales u ocupacionales normales, pueden provocarse
efectos nocivos a corto plazo. Las corrientes inducidas en los tejidos
(densidades de corriente) se miden en amperio por metro cuadrado
(A/m2). Es necesario tener en cuenta que las reacciones químicas propias
de los organismos vivos están asociadas a corrientes basales de unos 10
mA/m2 . Se ha sugerido, pues, que sólo densidades de corriente netamente
superiores a este nivel basal podrían causar efectos adversos irreversibles
para la salud humana. Algunos estudios han dado cuenta de una posible
relación entre exposiciones crónicas a CEM débiles de bajas frecuencias y la
incidencia de determinados tipos de cáncer y otras enfermedades. La
metodología de estos estudios ha sido objeto de crítica debido a sus
limitaciones, como se describe en otro apartado de este informe. Otros
estudios no han encontrado indicios de la citada relación. En todo caso, no
existen actualmente suficientes conocimientos sobre los posibles
mecanismos de acción biológica capaces de explicar satisfactoriamente
supuestos efectos nocivos de CEM débiles y frecuencias bajas.

CEM de frecuencias entre 100kHz y 10 GHz 

Son capaces de penetrar en los tejidos vivos y de generar calor debido a la
absorción de la energía por parte de estos tejidos. Es lo que se conoce como
efecto térmico. La energía depositada en el tejido depende de la potencia
la radiación incidente y del tipo de tejido. La profundidad de penetración de
estos campos es mayor cuanto menor sea su frecuencia. Esta absorción de
energía puede verse alterada por la presencia de obstáculos en el entorno.
La absorción de la energía de un CEM por parte de una determinada
cantidad de masa de un tejido dado se mide en términos de Tasa de
Absorción Específica (SAR, en inglés). La unidad de SAR es el vatio por
kilogramo de tejido expuesto (W/kg).
Las normativas internacionales de protección radiológica consideran que, en
el rango de frecuencias a que nos referimos aquí, sólo exposiciones a CEM
que dan lugar a valores de SAR superiores a 4 W/kg promediados en todo el
cuerpo son potencialmente capaces de provocar efectos adversos en
humanos. Estos efectos dependen del incremento térmico, e incluyen:
respuestas fisiológicas tales como reducción en la habilidad para desarrollar
algunas tareas intelectuales o físicas (incrementos térmicos cortos de 1 oC),
pérdida de fertilidad en varones, daño fetal o inducción de cataratas
(incrementos prolongados de 2 -3 o C). Niveles SAR del citado orden de 4
W/kg, se han medido a pocos metros de distancia de antenas FM
emplazadas en torres elevadas, que son inaccesibles al público.
Existen algunos estudios experimentales que sugieren que, aunque los
campos generados por estas antenas son de intensidad demasiado baja
como para inducir un efecto térmico notable de los tejidos, la exposición
crónica a estos CEM podría tener efectos nocivos en modelos animales.
Entre estos efectos cabe citar la promoción de cáncer, alteraciones
electrofisiológicas y cambios en la transmisión sináptica (comunicación
entre células nerviosas) o alteraciones en la memoria-a-largo-plazo en
animales. Sin embargo, estos efectos, que por sus posible implicaciones
están siendo objeto de estudio en la actualidad, no han sido confirmados
por otros estudios de laboratorio o carecen de implicaciones conocidas sobre
la salud humana. De nuevo, no existe en la actualidad un mecanismo
biofísico capaz de justificar los supuestos efectos derivados de la exposición
a niveles atérmicos de estos CEM.
CEM de frecuencias superiores a 10 GHz
La profundidad a la que penetran los CEM de frecuencias superiores a 10
GHz es muy pequeña, resultan absorbidos en gran medida por la superficie
corporal y la energía depositada en los tejidos subyacentes es mínima. Una
forma de caracterizar estos campos es a través de su densidad de
potencia, que se mide en vatios por metro cuadrado (W/m2). Esta
densidad de potencia es la magnitud que hay que restringir para prevenir
un calentamiento excesivo de la superficie corporal a estas frecuencias.
Densidades de potencia muy superiores a 10W/m2 son capaces de provocar
efectos adversos a corto plazo, tales como cataratas (si inciden
directamente sobre el ojo) o quemaduras .
Fuente: http://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=22&ved=0CF4QFjALOAo&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.euitt.upm.es%2Festaticos%2Fcatedra-coitt%2Fweb_salud_medioamb%2Fseminario_cancer%2Fdocumentacion%2FMSC1.PDF&ei=jq7UUqDFDsXnkAebxYHYCw&usg=AFQjCNGCUY3M6-P6rkFDjPM_Zpe2NRERgw&bvm=bv.59378465,d.cWc&cad=rja


----------



## BrunoARG (Ene 15, 2014)

No es lo mismo la radiación electromagnética que la nuclear, pero ambas son dañinas.

Muy buena información, muy útil.


----------



## gabbo cast (May 19, 2014)

tengo una radiofrecuencia facial donde los mosfet se calientan super rapido, en 2 o 3 minutos el termistor se activa y deja de trabajar, ya se reemplazo la bobina de ferrita con cable litz, que era la que estaba muy requemada, al pareces los mosfet que no tengo idea ni que valor son (vienen borrados) ya los probe y funcionan, no estan abiertos. alguien tiene idea de que puede ser? se que algo hace que trabaje al maximo la maquina por lo cual se calienta muy rapido y se protege pero no que que es. alguien que me pueda ayudar?


----------



## rascueso (Jul 16, 2014)

Hola amigos. Buscando información sobre un circuito electrónico para ELECTROCOAGULACIÓN vascular para angiomas me encontré con estos interesantes aportes.
Por lo que estuve viendo es un circuito simple. 
No cuento con conocimientos como para desarrollar un circuito pero si para montarlo.
Les agradecería si tienen información sobre este tema.


----------



## MeeT (Ago 5, 2015)

Hola. 
Estuve leyendo el post.
Quería preguntarles si alguno tiene un esquema de un Tens portátil (mejor si es a pila). Ysi alguno tiene un esquema para P.E.S pawer box (es una especie de  electro estimulador con tens) se utiliza electro sex
Les dejo una foto del P.E.S


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 5, 2015)

MeeT dijo:


> Hola.
> Estuve leyendo el post.
> Quería preguntarles si alguno tiene un esquema de un Tens portátil (mejor si es a pila). Ysi alguno tiene un esquema para P.E.S pawer box (es una especie de  electro estimulador con tens) se utiliza electro sex
> Les dejo una foto del P.E.S
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/fd/2c/9a/fd2c9abf35fed1eed503715b14660c7c.jpg


"Electro sex" ,?? y donde es aplicado los electrodos de excitación ?.
!Fuerte abrazoz desde brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 5, 2015)

Daniel, la electroestimulación sexual se usa mucho en los toros para conseguir semen destinado a las vacas para reproducción. Se introduce en el ano, directamente en la próstata. Buscá información por allí. Me imagino que en humanos será igual. Yo en mi juventud diseñé algo así pero no me animé a probarlo y pensaba junto a un proctólogo amigo aplicarlo en el miembro. Te aclaro que en esa época yo fabricaba electroestimuladores.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 5, 2015)

Se usan además que cómo juguetes , para la incontinencia urinaria fundamentalmente femenina.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 5, 2015)

MIRA !!! 

y es como cuando conectas los genitales a la bateria  o es diferentes los estímulos 

*modo troll* abstenerse


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 5, 2015)

En las mujeres reemplaza los ejercicios de Kegel , en los hombes no se 

Los ejercicios de Kegel para los hombres son lo mas


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 6, 2015)

aquileslor dijo:


> Daniel, la electroestimulación sexual se usa mucho en los toros para conseguir semen destinado a las vacas para reproducción. Se introduce en el ano, directamente en la próstata. Buscá información por allí. Me imagino que en humanos será igual. Yo en mi juventud diseñé algo así pero no me animé a probarlo y pensaba junto a un proctólogo amigo aplicarlo en el miembro. Te aclaro que en esa época yo fabricaba electroestimuladores.


Bueno quanto a enplear ese "metodo alternativo" en seres humanos ao menos para mi es por demasiado "bizarro" , portanto aun  prefero  lo metodo tradizional , jajajajajajajajaa y qualquer problemita  , canbiamos de "vaca" y listo  jajajajajajajajaja.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.



			
				MeeT dijo:
			
		

> De casualidad tenes algún esquema???


?? Don MeeT , acaso quieres armar un equipo dese y probar su eficienzia  ??
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## MeeT (Feb 13, 2016)

Señor eserock, me pasaría el esquema del circuito detector de puntos de acupuntura. Es circuito también sirve para tratar los puntos???.Sino es así, tendrá de casualidad ademas un circuito para tratar los puntos???
Les agradezco de ante mano.


----------



## damolinos (Feb 13, 2016)

con un 555 se hace



pone en el google circuito de acunpuntura y sale varios


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 14, 2016)

Hola a todos , caro Don Mee T te dejo aca un link de un sitio muy bueno que contiene viejas revistas de electronica escaneadas para bajar (descargar) gratis : http://www.rsp-italy.it/Electronics/Magazines/Nuova Elettronica/ , buscar por la revista Nuova Elettronica numero 90 , paginas 82 hasta 94 y 100 hasta 105  , buscar tanbien por la revista Nuova Elettronica numero 89 pagina 100  y revista numero 91-92 pagina 84 , veer tanbien revista numero 97 pagina 76 hasta 86 , veer revista 99 pagina 90 hasta 95 , veer revista numero 100 , pagina 122 hasta 126, veer revista 101-102 pagina 14 hasta 28 .   
!Suerte en los desahollos !
Saludos cordeales desde Brasil !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.
P.D. con mucha paziencia y buena voluntad es possible lograr encontrar mucho mas articulos dese mismo tema en ese sitio   .


----------



## John Miller (Feb 15, 2016)

MeeT dijo:


> Señor eserock, me pasaría el esquema del circuito detector de puntos de acupuntura. Es circuito también sirve para tratar los puntos???.Sino es así, tendrá de casualidad ademas un circuito para tratar los puntos???
> Les agradezco de ante mano.



Hola buen día un circuito simple seria como este












MK.


----------



## juliocesar71 (Abr 12, 2016)

Buen día
Monte un electroestimulador igual al de la imagen, el Led indicador de pulsos funciona bien al variar los potenciometros, el voltaje pulsante 12V es entregado por el colector del TIP y por la salida del la resistencia de 50 ohms unida al otro TIP, el inconveniente es que al conectar el transformador inversor 6V a 110V se cae el voltaje con lo cual no hay respuesta del pulsos en la salida del transformador.

Algún comentario sera de gran ayuda para este proyecto.


----------



## zopilote (Abr 12, 2016)

Tal vez transformador de 6V es de mucha potencia, tienes que poner uno mas pequeño .


----------



## juliocesar71 (Abr 12, 2016)

El transformador es de 6v - 110V y 300 mA


----------



## MeeT (Abr 26, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , caro Don Mee T te dejo aca un link de un sitio muy bueno que contiene viejas revistas de electronica escaneadas para bajar (descargar) gratis : http://www.rsp-italy.it/Electronics/Magazines/Nuova Elettronica/ , buscar por la revista Nuova Elettronica numero 90 , paginas 82 hasta 94 y 100 hasta 105  , buscar tanbien por la revista Nuova Elettronica numero 89 pagina 100  y revista numero 91-92 pagina 84 , veer tanbien revista numero 97 pagina 76 hasta 86 , veer revista 99 pagina 90 hasta 95 , veer revista numero 100 , pagina 122 hasta 126, veer revista 101-102 pagina 14 hasta 28 .
> !Suerte en los desahollos !
> Saludos cordeales desde Brasil !
> Att,
> ...


Gracias  lastima que no se en que idioma estan


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 26, 2016)

Eh, es Italiano. Y fácil de entender, por lo menos para nosotros los Argentinos.


----------



## MeeT (Jun 10, 2016)

Me podrian decir la teoria de funcionamiento de un buscador de puntos de acupuntura???
Si ademas quiero que sea un tratador de puntos seria un tens de frecuencia baja e intensidades altas???-frecuencia es de 1 a 16 Hz
- la duración del estímulo es de 200 a 300 ms.
Que onda me combiene usar senoiral o rectangula
Gracias.


----------



## MeeT (Jun 11, 2016)

juliocesar71 dijo:


> Buen día
> Monte un electroestimulador igual al de la imagen, el Led indicador de pulsos funciona bien al variar los potenciometros, el voltaje pulsante 12V es entregado por el colector del TIP y por la salida del la resistencia de 50 ohms unida al otro TIP, el inconveniente es que al conectar el transformador inversor 6V a 110V se cae el voltaje con lo cual no hay respuesta del pulsos en la salida del transformador.
> 
> Algún comentario sera de gran ayuda para este proyecto.



Proba con un transformador Mini Driver (impedancia) sin invertir.
Yo lo use para hacer un electro estimulador a partir de archivos mp3 y funciono muy bien.
Les dejo un PDF con la info que encontre sobre el tens.


----------



## jfmorenojf (Jun 12, 2016)

buenas tengo un problema con electroestimulador de estética pero no funciona resulta que los compuestos electrónicos están rayados cambie un darlinton que lleva pero tiene una compuerta que esta quemada y no se cual sera solo se que comienza con CD40..... pero no se que más por lo que me gustaría que me ayudaran o me enviaran un circuito parecido para ver si puedo arreglar el equipo que me llego gracias por su atención


----------



## shevchenko (Jun 12, 2016)

Hace un bosquejo en papel de los pines del IC, fíjate cual es la alimentación y en que pines entra, en que pines están los Caps y resistencias, dibujo sin valores, cuáles son las salidas a los trs...
Luego pone en Google CD40 y fijste que te autocompleta con varios números 4017 etc y hace una comparación a del circuito de Google con tu dibujo!! 

Saludos, bola de cristal off.


----------



## MeeT (Jun 15, 2016)

Cual es la amplitud maxima de un tens????


----------



## solaris8 (Jun 15, 2016)

El potenciometro de mayor valor es para calibrar la sensibilidad del ohmetro de alta impedancia
La frecuencia del sonido en 2Hz a 3Hz corresponde a piel normal y la frecuencia de 27 Hz  a 30 Hz corresponde a punto chino.





Fuente:
http://taocordoba.blogspot.mx/2012/12/detector-de-puntos-de-acupuntura-con.html


----------



## eserock (Ago 2, 2016)

jfmorenojf dijo:


> buenas tengo un problema con electroestimulador de estética pero no funciona resulta que los compuestos electrónicos están rayados cambie un darlinton que lleva pero tiene una compuerta que esta quemada y no se cual sera solo se que comienza con CD40..... pero no se que más por lo que me gustaría que me ayudaran o me enviaran un circuito parecido para ver si puedo arreglar el equipo que me llego gracias por su atención



Hola generalmente el que usan es un cd4093 que son cuatro compuertas NAND en modo de osciladores, uno de ellos es para generar pulsos  de baja frecuencia uno mas para pulsos de control y la tercera se usa como copuerta logica comparando los estados anteriores la salida de esta compuerta es pasada a un transistor que puede ser bipolar o un Fet siendo este ultimo  de mas aficacia, en algunas ocasiones  la compuerta restante se usa para invertir la señal de la tercera compuerta  y asi tener una contrafase que al amplificarla se convierte en un sistema de estimulacion bipolar, espero esto te sirva de alguna manera.


----------



## jfmorenojf (Ago 3, 2016)

eserock dijo:


> Hola generalmente el que usan es un cd4093 que son cuatro compuertas NAND en modo de osciladores, uno de ellos es para generar pulsos  de baja frecuencia uno mas para pulsos de control y la tercera se usa como copuerta logica comparando los estados anteriores la salida de esta compuerta es pasada a un transistor que puede ser bipolar o un Fet siendo este ultimo  de mas aficacia, en algunas ocasiones  la compuerta restante se usa para invertir la señal de la tercera compuerta  y asi tener una contrafase que al amplificarla se convierte en un sistema de estimulacion bipolar, espero esto te sirva de alguna manera.



gracias amigo por tu ayuda voy a ver si puedo corregir la falla


----------



## miguelus (Ago 4, 2016)

Buenas tardes.

Por motivos de salud, mi Neumóloga me ha recetado que debo estar 18 horas diarias con "Gafas de Oxígeno" en la nariz, llamé a la empresa que se encarga de estos equipos y el mismo día me trajeron una máquina productora de Oxígeno.

Es un pequeño equipo con un tubo muy largo y liviano, lo que me permite moverme por toda la casa.

El equipo no necesita ningún tipo de mantenimiento ni agregarle nada, es aquí dónde viene mi duda...

¿Cómo genera el Oxígeno?, lo único que tiene (o a mi me lo parece) es un compresor.

Sal U2


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 4, 2016)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Por motivos de salud, mi Neumóloga me ha recetado que debo estar 18 horas diarias con "Gafas de Oxígeno" en la nariz, llamé a la empresa que se encarga de estos equipos y el mismo día me trajeron una máquina productora de Oxígeno.
> 
> ...



Hola, mirá...estamos hablando de oxigeno puro, por lo tanto se puede extraer y o conseguir de dos maneras... una del agua y otra del mismo aire. 
Del agua, es mas complejo por que tenemos que poner una trampa de hidrogeno, pero el del aire, que es lo que vos tenes ahi casi seguro, es sometiendo el aire a un filtro especial que deja pasar solo el oxigeno. Ahora, si tenes un condensador y otras cosas mas aparte del compresor, el planteo es distinto... lleva el aire al estado liquido, y de ahi se destila para obtener el oxigeno; Es medio complejo de explicar este ultimo por que ya tendria que hablar del nitrogeno, hidrogeno etc etc, pero basicamente la idea es similar a lo que te planteo.



ahi te busque algo en youtube...mira que buen video..


----------



## MeeT (Ago 25, 2016)

solaris8 dijo:


> El potenciometro de mayor valor es para calibrar la sensibilidad del ohmetro de alta impedancia
> La frecuencia del sonido en 2Hz a 3Hz corresponde a piel normal y la frecuencia de 27 Hz  a 30 Hz corresponde a punto chino.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 144844
> ...



Hola y el preset para que se usa??? hay que ponerle gel conductor????
Gracias


----------



## sidep (Sep 22, 2016)

juliocesar71 dijo:


> Buen día
> Monte un electroestimulador igual al de la imagen, el Led indicador de pulsos funciona bien al variar los potenciometros, el voltaje pulsante 12V es entregado por el colector del TIP y por la salida del la resistencia de 50 ohms unida al otro TIP, el inconveniente es que al conectar el transformador inversor 6V a 110V se cae el voltaje con lo cual no hay respuesta del pulsos en la salida del transformador.
> 
> Algún comentario sera de gran ayuda para este proyecto.



Coloca un Mosfet IRF530 en lugar de los tip's


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 22, 2016)

En realidad, hay que ver como conecto los tr o que trafo esta usando... Es raro que in simple trafo no los tire con los tr


----------



## jfmorenojf (Sep 22, 2016)

buenas amigos una pregunta tengo una compuerta 4017 y una 4093 tienen por casualidad un circuito para hacer un electro estimulador porque no he podido arreglar el que tengo ya que están todos los componentes rayados y no puedo reconocer los componentes ya que hay muchos con las mismas características gracias de antemano por la ayuda prestada


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 22, 2016)

jfmorenojf dijo:


> buenas amigos una pregunta tengo una compuerta 4017 y una 4093 tienen por casualidad un circuito para hacer un electro estimulador porque no he podido arreglar el que tengo ya que están todos los componentes rayados y no puedo reconocer los componentes ya que hay muchos con las mismas características gracias de antemano por la ayuda prestada



Mira en estos temas:

*Electroestimulador*


----------



## DanielMG (Mar 7, 2017)

Hola amigos electrónicos, estoy intentando fabricar un sistema FUS para el cual necesito un transductor focalizado (un solo foco, cóncavo) con una frecuencia central de 1MHz y me esta siendo muy difícil encontrarlo, lo que aparece con frecuencia son transductores en forma de sensor presión, capacitadores.. etc.

He llegado a tal nivel de frustración que estoy valorando la idea de fabricar yo mismo el transductor, ya que materiales piezoeléctricos si son frecuentes de encontrar, lo cual me demoraría mas tiempo del deseado.

Necesito un transductor que transforme una señal eléctrica en una señal de ultrasonidos, si alguno fuera tan amable de compartir su información acerca del tema o alguna experiencia que pudiera ayudarme en mi búsqueda estaría muy agradecido.

salu2,

DanielMG.


----------



## MeeT (Feb 9, 2018)

Hola.
En ves de usar un transformador de impedancia puedo usar uno de estos modulos para el electro estimulador????
https://www.monarcaelectronica.com....c-boost-elevador-tension-step-up-mt3608-mona/

Gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 9, 2018)

No es lo mismo eso no te sirve para nada solo para lo que fue creado


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 10, 2018)

Hola, de que tipo de electroestimulador comentas? Modelo? cómo para hacer que cosa?


----------

